# Northwave Celsius Artic GTX



## Deleted 121321 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand von euch den Northwave Celsius Artic GTX im Einsatz und was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## WildesRot (21. Oktober 2010)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo WildesRot,

ich hab meine heute auch in Größe 44 anprobiert. Der sitzt bei mir wie angegossen mit meinen Radsocken, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hab ihn auch 1 Nummer Größer bestellt. Die breite ist wirklich sehr gut. Die schmalen Shimano Schuhe waren leider nix für mich, hab sie leider nicht mal 1 Nummer Größer an bekommen.

Leider hat der Shop einen Fehler gemacht und so hatte ich nur die normale version kurz von der Größe her anprobieren können. Aber auch hier war der Fuß schon recht warm im Zimmer nach wenigen Sekunden. Ich hoffe das ich diesen Winter mit der Artic Version ohne Probleme überstehe. Letztes Jahr war das nix, trotz Sommerschuhen mit 3 Paar Socken und Überzieher hatte ich frierende Zehen ... Ich hoffe der Artic ist da besser, er soll ja immerhin bis -35° gehen ... bin gespannt wie das in der Praxis wird.

Verarbeitung ist wirklich TOP. Zugegeben, der Preis ist hoch aber ich hoffe das lohnt sich. Das wird ja nur die Fahrpraxis zeigen.

Nun ja ich glaub diesen Winter werde ich sicherlich wieder mehr als diesen Sommer unterwegs sein wie letztes Jahr, für mich lohnt es sich wenn er warm bleibt. Aber Sommerschuhe haben keinen Zweck mehr bei den abendlichen/nächtlichen Wintertemperaturen für mich.

Grüße


----------



## greatwhite (23. Oktober 2010)

Möchte mir auch den NW Celsius zulegen. 
Unschlüssig bin ich mir aber ob ich mich für den Celsius oder den Celsius Artic entscheiden soll. 
Der Celsius ist lt. NW von -10 bis +15°C empfohlen, der Celsius Artic von -35° bis 5°C.
Die Bike hat in 2/10 den Celsius zum Winterschuh-Testsieger gewählt. Habe nun Bedenken dass der Celsius Artic evtl. doch zu warm ist.
Gibt es Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## The_Distance (24. Oktober 2010)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Habe nun Bedenken dass der Celsius Artic evtl. doch zu warm ist.
> Gibt es Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?



Meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach gibt es kein "zu warm" an den Füßen bei Temperaturen um die 0°C (außer vielleicht mit Heizsohlen). 

_@SirLancelot & WildesRot_

Wenn ihr die ersten eingehenden praktischen Errfahrungswerte habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar sie hier kund zu tun. Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach DEM richtigen Winterschuh und bisher enttäuscht worden.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Oktober 2010)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch den NW Celsius zulegen.
> Unschlüssig bin ich mir aber ob ich mich für den Celsius oder den Celsius Artic entscheiden soll.
> Der Celsius ist lt. NW von -10 bis +15°C empfohlen, der Celsius Artic von -35° bis 5°C.
> Die Bike hat in 2/10 den Celsius zum Winterschuh-Testsieger gewählt. Habe nun Bedenken dass der Celsius Artic evtl. doch zu warm ist.
> Gibt es Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?





Hallo,

glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass es einen Fahrradschuh gibt, der bis - 35 °C warm gibt
Überlegt doch mal
Der Schuh ist relativ "dünn" - mit welchen Hightechmaterial müsste man da arbeiten - um die Temp. raußen zu halten???

Das Vorgängermodell wird sehr kontrovers aus der praxis Beurteilt

Also, ich glaube nicht alles was die Hersteller schreiben.
Man sollte sich über die ein oder andere Herstellerangabe gedanken machen und mal hinterfragen.

Und der Preis


----------



## greatwhite (24. Oktober 2010)

@radon: Ich gebe Dir Recht, die -35°C sind sicherlich Theorie. Bei reellen -5°C ist i.d.R. mein persöhnlicher Grenzwert erreicht - ich fahre zum Spass.
Dass z.B. Bike und MountainBike teils zu verschiedenen Testresultaten kamen ist mir auch bekannt. 
Dennoch ist mir der Northwave von den Winterlatschen die ich bis jetzt anprobiert habe mit Abstand am bequemsten vorgekommen und die subjektiv wahrgenommene Wertigkeit war auch i.O.
Ich werde wohl demnächst nochmals zur Anprobe gehen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Das Vorgängermodell wird sehr kontrovers aus der praxis Beurteilt



Die Beurteilungen habe ich schon gesehen, betreffen leider nur das Vorgängermodell. So viele Beurteilungen sind es leider auch wieder nicht. Der eine ist bei Fahrten zur Arbeit sehr zufrieden und der andere hat bei 2-3 Stunden fahrt Probleme.
Eiskalte Füße hört sich eigentlich noch ganz gut an. Meine Zehen waren letztes Jahr bei -15° und Schnee durch die fehlende Isolierung der Cleats am Sommerschuh (+dem Überzieher und den zusätzlichen Socken) nach 1h Fahrt nicht nur eiskalt sondern auch richtig taub. Das soll nun hoffentlich besser werden.

Mein Shop meinte das der normale eben keine "Isolationsschicht" hat. Deshalb hab ich zu dem wärmeren gegriffen der gar bis -35° angegeben ist, was ohnehin schon meine Überlegung vor der Bestellung war. Tests von Magazinen zum Artic mit zusätzlicher Isolationsschicht hab ich bisher auch noch keine gesehen.



radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube nicht alles was die Hersteller schreiben.
> Man sollte sich über die ein oder andere Herstellerangabe gedanken machen und mal hinterfragen.
> 
> Und der Preis



Es ist doch ein guter Anhaltspunkt bei der Suche oder nicht? Was das Marketing verspricht und in Wahrheit raus kommt ist bei den vielen Herstellern immer unterschiedlich, der eine macht es realitätsnah der andere eher nicht. Deshalb hilft immer vorher vergleichen. Ich habe viel verglichen online als auch vor Ort (wobei vor Ort die Auswahl eher begrenzt war) und mich eben für den Northwave entschieden.

Was mir auch an dem Schuh nach der ersten Begutachtung gefallen hat ist:
- wirklich sehr leicht für einen Winterschuh
- Gummisohle am Absatz
- Komplett bis über den Knöchel mit Klettverschluß geschlossen
- sehr gute Verarbeitung

Was mich ein wenig gestört hat war der lange Bändel der Schürung aber man kann ihn ohne Probleme im Schuh unter dem Klettverschluß verstauen...

Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten ... Ich hoffe aber das ich dieses Jahr mit 1 Paar Socken und dem Winterschuh gar bis -15° fahren kann ... mal schauen was wird. Wenn ich die Überschuhe noch zusätzlich montieren muß ist auch nicht sooo schlimm ... Hauptsache die Zehen werden nicht taub und der Schuh ist komfortabel (was er difinitiv an meinem Fuß ist).

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 121321 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

also der Aufpreis lohnt auf alle Fälle für die Artic denke ich. Nach 10 Minuten mit nur 1 Paar Socken waren meine Füße im Zimmer so warm das ich sie ausziehen mußte. Die Fütterung Innen fühlt sich gut an.

Vom Gewicht her sind sie wirklich super. Ich habe jetzt mal gewogen, meine Sommerschuhe wiegen ca. 420g pro Schuh und die Artic kommen auf ca. 470g pro Schuh. (+/- 20g da ich nur eine Federwaage habe). Sieht vielversprechend aus, bin schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt ...

Grüße


----------



## raccoon78 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen mir die Schuhe zu holen.
Bei 2 Dingen bin ich mir nur noch etwas unsicher, zum einen scheint die Sohle im Vergleich zum Grand Canion nicht so griffig zu sein. 
Wie "läuft" sich das Ding denn, bzw wie gut ist der Halt bei Tragepassagen u.ä. (gerade bei Schnee und Matsch)?

Und zum Zweiten, wie würdet Ihr denn den "sinnvollen", angenehmen Temperaturbereich definieren? Insbesondere interessiert mich bis zu welchen Plusgraden (Frühling, Herbst) man den Schuh noch ohne sich kaputt zu schwitzen tragen kann.

Wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte wäre klasse.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## greatwhite (27. Oktober 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Insbesondere interessiert mich bis zu welchen Plusgraden (Frühling, Herbst) man den Schuh noch ohne sich kaputt zu schwitzen tragen kann.
> 
> ...



Genau zu diesem Punkt habe ich auch Bedenken gegen den Artic. Im Winterhalbjahr hats auch mal Tauwetter mit +10°C und Schneematsch. Auf die Wasserdichtigkeit will ich dann nicht verzichten, aber wenn mir da die Füße abglühen hat der Schuh keinen Wert für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das werd ich spätestens am WE testen können denke ich. Bei uns ist jetzt wieder etwas wärmer geworden. Gestern hatte ich auch die gleichen Bedenken. Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht lieber warme Winterschuhe für die Minusgrade und wenn es mal wärmer wird so wie jetzt kann man ja ohne Probleme wieder die Sommerschuhe anziehen. Die reichen mir bis 5 Grad locker mit 1 Paar socken und überziehern.

Leider hab ich es gestern nicht mehr zu ner Probefahrt geschafft. Deshalb kann ich noch nix vernünftiges neues sagen...

Grüße


----------



## Nyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Besitze den normalen Celsius GTX, und den trage ich nur bei Temepraturen unter 5°+, ansonsten empfinde ich ihn als zu warm (mit dünnen Strümpfen). Und ich habe nicht ausgeprägt warme Füße... 
Würde in Betracht ziehen den normalen GTX zu nehmen und ihn falls wirklich nötig mit Heizsohlen auszustatten.


----------



## TitusLE (28. Oktober 2010)

Tag allerseits,

ich überlege auch, mir einen Winterschuh zuzulegen und habe den Arctic dabei in die nähere Auswahl gezogen.
Eine Frage habe ich noch zu dem Schuh zu der ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden habe: Wie ist denn die Isolierung der Sohle? Ist das, bedingt durch die Cleats, auch die "Sollbruchstelle" oder wurde der Cleat-Problematik Rechnung getragen, so dass man von da nicht gleich wieder kalte Füße bekommt.
Denn was nutzt es mir, wenn die Füße von oben schon warm sind, wenn mir sofort die Kälte von unten in den Schuh kriecht? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Larry4711 (28. Oktober 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das werd ich spätestens am WE testen können denke ich. Bei uns ist jetzt wieder etwas wärmer geworden. Gestern hatte ich auch die gleichen Bedenken. Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht lieber warme Winterschuhe für die Minusgrade und wenn es mal wärmer wird so wie jetzt kann man ja ohne Probleme wieder die Sommerschuhe anziehen. Die reichen mir bis 5 Grad locker mit 1 Paar socken und überziehern.
> 
> ...



Wäre klasse wenn Du gleich Deine Erfahrungen hier posten könntest....sind ja nun schon einige die hier großes Interesse zeigen...

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

dann fange ich doch gleich mal an und Berichte ganz schnell. Kam grade von einer 45 Minuten Testfahrt zurück inklusive einer kleinen Pause in der Mitte. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich gefroren! Eher im Gegenteil. Am Anfang hatte ich noch das Gefühl das ich anfange zu schwitzen. Aber es ging die Fahrt durch.

Es waren zwischen 9-10 Grad laut Tacho je nach Höhe ... Bei schnellen fahrten war der Schuh wiederum angenehm. Von den cleats her hab ich überhaupt keine Kälte gespürt. Also die Schuhe sollen auch von den Cleats isoliert sein soweit ich glesen habe, das wurde auch bei dem Vorgängermodell getestet. Nun gut 9-10 Grad sind aber eindeutig zu warm für die Schuhe. Zu Hause kam der Feuchtigkeitstest als ich sie ausgezogen habe. Die Socken waren trocken jedoch habe ich mit der Hand oben am Schaft eine leichte Feuchtigkeit gefühlt. Das innenfutter war noch immer flauschig weich. 
Könnte mir vorstellen das das Wasser wohl etwas verdunstet ist. Ist aber definitiv nichts für lange und anstrengende Touren würde ich sagen da doch zu warm bei der Temperatur.
Ich denke aber das es ab 5° wie vom Hersteller angegeben richtig interessant wird. Ich werde wohl aber mindestens noch 1 Woche warten müssen bis ich das testen kann. Jetzt meldet der Wetterbericht ca. 8 Grad Nachts für die nächsten 7 Tage ...
Vom Gehgefühl find ich sie super für einen harten Schuh. Die Gummisohle an der Ferse ist schon angenehm. Sie haben eine harte sohle und fahren sich so wie meine Specialized Sommerschuhe mit harter Sohle. Das Gehgefühl ist ähnlich.
Ich nehme an das sie auf dem Berg rauf schon gut halt bieten können mit den Stollen vorne und dem groben Profil. Ist aber definitiv nichts zum Wandern für 30 Kilometermärsche und mehr ... Im Wald hatte ich beim gehen absolut keine Probleme. Grip ist ok. Wie das allerdings in den Alpen aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht da ich leider zu weit weg wohne ...

Ich muß mir nur noch die Cleats richtig (leichter) einstellen da ich sehr schwer aus der Verankerung kam, ging aber noch gut. Ich denke die nächste Woche sind wieder meine Sommerschuhe dran...

Folgende Socken hatte ich dazu an: Pearl Izumi Tour Wool Socken (nur falls es jemanden interessiert)
Jetzt kann der kalte Winter kommen. 

Ach ja warme Schuhe sind mir persönlich lieber als eine Schuhheizung. Ich hoffe sie halten auch bei kalten Temperaturen. Aber nach der Tour heute bin ich zuversichtlich. Ich bin mit dem Kauf erstmal zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mit Cleats ist der Schuh etwas schwerer ...





Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (31. Oktober 2010)

Habe mich inzwischen für den Celsius "ohne Artic" entschieden.
Auf der 25km Proberunde heute früh bei ca. 7°C war mir der Schuh mit normalen Radsocken schon grenzwertig zu warm. Von der Größe her kann ich natürlich auch noch auf dickere Skisocken wechseln, wenns richtig schattig wird, genauso auf dünne an nicht so kalten Tagen.
Passform und gefühlter Komfort sind klasse, Steifigkeit der Sole ist auch gut. Sicherlich kein Wanderschuh, aber das wollte ich auch nicht.
Für mich denke ich besser als der Artic, denn bei der Anprobe musste der schnell wieder vom Fuß, denn der ist schon heftigst gefüttert. Nichts für mich, aber sicher top für Leute mit chronisch kalten Flossen.
Also ein guter Schuh, was man auch an der inzwischen schon recht dünn werdenden Verfügbarkeit in manchen Größen in div. Onlineshops sieht.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (31. Oktober 2010)

ja das mit der Verfügbarkeit ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mein lokaler Händler hatte nur noch den normalen in 1 einzigen Größe da gehabt... Ich war froh noch meinen Artic in meiner Größe zu bekommen. Dann hat mich der Eindruck des normalen Northwave Celsius GTX nicht getäuscht das der auch schon gut warm hält. Dann scheinen die Angaben bezüglich Temperatur seitens des Herstellers schon gut zu passen.


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann fange ich doch gleich mal an und Berichte ganz schnell. Kam grade von einer 45 Minuten Testfahrt zurück inklusive einer kleinen Pause in der Mitte. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich gefroren! Eher im Gegenteil. Am Anfang hatte ich noch das Gefühl das ich anfange zu schwitzen. Aber es ging die Fahrt durch.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht. Sobald es mal wieder richtig kalt wird, werde ich meine neuen NW Celsius Arctic endlich mal testen können.
Hoffentlich wirds in Hamburg wieder so kalt und eisig, damit ich mit meinen Nokian-Spikes und meinen neuen Winterklamotten die Autofahrer ärgern kann, indem ich sie auf spiegelglatter Straße abhänge (die Gesichter werde ich nie vergessen ). Nur werden meine Füße nicht mehr so frieren, wie im vergangenen Winter.


----------



## Samoth (8. November 2010)

Hallo an die GlÃ¼cklichen,

ich beneide euch wirklich SEHR. Den NW Celsius GTX (*non-Arctic!*) habe ich mir vor 2 Wintern gekauft und meine FÃ¼Ãe sind immer noch kalt. Ich erspare mir schon fast alle winterlichen Ausritte, weil es dann irgendwann unangenehm wird.

Nun Ã¼berlege ich, ob der Arctic mir den SpaÃ zurÃ¼ckbringt. Aber 200 â¬, keine TestmÃ¶glichkeit und die hohe Erwartungshaltung beim jetzigen Schuh lassen mich zurÃ¼ckschrecken.

Was meint ihr?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Samoth


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2010)

Hi Samoth,

Also, ob ich auch zu den Glücklichen gehöre kann ich noch nicht sagen, obwohl ich mir die Arctic-Version gekauft habe. Noch sind die Temparaturen nicht so tief um sie testen zu können. Ich hab da aber ein gutes Gefühl.

Wenn man im Internet ein bißchen recherchiert, kann man sie auch günstiger erwerben. Für mein Paar habe ich 179 Euro bezahlt. Die ohne Arctic kostet 169, also erschien es für mich richtig 10 Euro mehr auszugeben und die kälteresistentere version zu kaufen.

Du kannst ja die Schuhe übers Internet bestellen, anprobieren, und wenn sie nicht passen sollten zurückschicken und eine Nummer kleiner, oder größer bestellen. So hab ichs gemacht und ist bei Bestellungen übers Internet eigentlich kein Problem. Du solltest lediglich keine Probefahrten mit denen machen. Es dauert unter Umständen etwas länger, bis du die richtige Größe gefunden hast, aber bißchen Geduld sollte jeder haben.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Schuhe mehrere Jahre halten, sind sie es mir Wert. Man sollte langfristig denken. Dann sind die Schuhe nicht mehr so teuer, als wenn ich schlechtere Schuhe in kürzeren Abständen kaufen würde. Einmal was gutes kaufen, dann mehrere Jahre damit Spaß haben. So denke ich zumindest.

Viel Spaß damit. Ich hoffe für alte Winter-Biking-Fans lange und eisige Winter mit zugefrorenen Wegen. Das sage ich als Spikereifen-Fahrer .


----------



## mrpetere (10. November 2010)

Kampfpreis, aber wer weiß, wann die liefern können:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57565


----------



## Creeping Death (10. November 2010)

Top Preis.


----------



## Creeping Death (10. November 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Top Preis.



Noch besser: http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/fo...us-artic-gtx-winter-cycling-boots-2011-p82295 für 129,99 Pfund - ca 150 Euro ohne Versandkosten und auf Lager.


----------



## TitusLE (14. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe seit ein paar wenigen Wochen auch die Artic bei mir rumstehen. Am Freitag bei Dauerregen kamen sie mal wieder zum Einsatz.
Ergebnis: Test bestanden. Warm waren die Füße natürlich bei Außentemperaturen von um die 10°. Trocken waren die Füße auch. Jedenfalls der Zehenbereich. Die Knöchel waren durch die übliche Schwachstelle zwischen Hose und Schuh natürlich wieder mal nass - obwohl ich die Regenhose schon so tief wie möglich gezogen hatte. Da hilft wohl doch nur ein Überschuh gegen Regen bzw. im Winter auch gegen Kälte.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## TitusLE (22. November 2010)

*hochkram*

So, ich hatte jetzt mal zwei Gelegenheiten, die Schuhe auch bei etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen von 0-3°C zu fahren.
Ergebnis: mittelmäßig
Nach der ersten Tour waren meine Füße komplett durchgefroren. Ich war  gute drei Stunden unterwegs und am Schluss, es war später Abend, lagen  die Temperaturen zeitweilig bei 0°. Ich habe jedoch zwei entscheidende  Fehler gemacht: Zum einen bin ich wie gewohnt einfach mit meinen  normalen, dünnen Baumwollsocken gefahren. Das werde ich wohl zukünftig  sein lassen. Zum anderen habe ich die Schuhe sehr eng gemacht, weil ich  gerne einen Schuh eng am Fuß habe. Das führt aber naturgemäß dazu, dass  das Blut nicht mehr sonderlich gut zirkulieren kann.
Bei der zweiten Tour habe ich die beiden Fakten geändert, bin ja doch  noch etwas lernfähig. Also Ski-Funktionssocken an und den Schuh nicht  mehr so eng gezurrt. Temperaturen anfangs bei 2°, am Ende der Tour 8°.  Die Fühe waren immer noch etwas kalt, allerdings weit entfernt von  durchgefroren und nach kürzester Zeit wieder warm.

Um das Ergebnis etwas ins rechte Licht zu rücken, muss ich sagen, dass  ich relativ schnell friere. Dennoch hätte ich mir etwas mehr erhofft.  Ich werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen, zusätzlich noch Überschuhe oder  Heizsohlen zu tragen, wenn's richtig kalt wird. 

Grüße
Marco

PS: Und bitte keine Diskussion zu den Socken. Das war bislang das einzige Stück Baumwolle an meinem Körper beim Radeln und ich war bis dato gut damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (22. November 2010)

Hi Marco,

mich würde noch interessieren wie lange Du unterwegs warst?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## TitusLE (22. November 2010)

Hallo Paul,

ich war jeweils ungefähr dreieinhalb Stunden unterwegs.

Gruß
Marco



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> mich würde noch interessieren wie lange Du unterwegs warst?
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry4711 (22. November 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wir waren 3 Stunden bei 2 bis 5 Grad unterwegs.
Morgens waren es 2 Stunden am Stück bei 2-4 Grad.

Meine Füße wurden leicht kalt.
Ich bin wohl was Kälteempfindlichkeit angeht genau in der Mitte anzuordnen.

Für 200 Euro dachte ich eigentlich das beim Einsatzgebiet bei 5 bis -35°C die Füße bei den Plustemperaturen gut warm bleiben sollten.
Also etwas entäuscht war ich zuerst schon.

ABER:
Ich meine mir sicher zu sein das die Kältebrücke die Pedale sind.
Hier sind die Aufnahme am Schuh zwar entkoppelt aber nach 2 Stunden ständigem Druck auf dem Pedal kriecht die Kälte einfach durch.
Dies ist hier für mich entscheident, da bei so langer Zeit und bei heftig Druck auf dem Pedal der Fuß einfach schlechter durchblutet wird.
Weiterhin sind nur dünne Einlegesohlen im Schuh.
Daher bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das wenn man hier Isoliereinlegesohlen einlegt dies viel bringen wird.

Auch muss ich sagen das die Füße bei einem Pitstop nach 2 Stunden sehr schnell wieder warm waren.
Ausserdem waren die Socken nicht naß.
Nur oben am Schuhschaft waren sie feucht.

Also alles in allem hoffe ich durch die Enlegesohle mehr Kälteresistenz für den Schuh zu erhalten.
Dies sollte gut möglich sein, da der Schuh vorne im Vorderfußbereich sehr viel Platz bietet.
Ich habe sonst 45 in Radschuhen und habe nun mit 46 ausreichend Platz auch für die Einlegesohlen.
45,5 war schon Grenzwertig, da mit 2 Paar normalen Socken schon ein leichtes Spannen am Vorderfuß zu fühlen war.
Also sicherheitshalber immer min. 1 Nummer größer wählen.
Wichtig hierbei ist der Schuh bietet auch Platz nach oben hin, was bei mir immer das Problem bei Radschuhen war.

Also...schau mar mal was die Sohle bringt....

Grüße

Larry


----------



## langlang (22. November 2010)

Moin,

vorab ein paar Infos:
Ich bin der extrem kälteempfindliche Typ, zumindest an den Füßen,
bedeutet ab 15° abwärts fahre ich mit Winterschuhen (Shimano SH-MW02)
oder Überschuhen. 
Ich habe in meiner MTB Karriere schon alles probiert an Socken, Schuhen
diversen Heizungen und bin bis jetzt immer nach spätestens 1 Stunde bei Temperaturen < 3-5° mit abgestorbenen Füßen heimgekommen.

hier meine Einschätzung nach der ersten Tour mit CX, halb Strasse,
halb Wald, ~2,5 Stunden.
Bei der Tour gestern, Temperatur 3° und kalter Ostwind, hielten sie etwa 
45 Minuten warm, dann wurden meine Füße von den Zehen her kalt.
Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl das eine Kältebrücke durch die Cleats entsteht,
im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Schuhen die ich habe/hatte.
Hab dann ein paar Einmal Heizsohlen eingelegt, das hat nochmal ne knappe Stunde funktioniert, danach sind die Füße konstant kälter geworden allerdings nicht bis zum Taubheitsgefühl.
Was ich gemerkt habe:
- Schuhe schließen am Gelenk nicht sauber ab/zu weit, Fahrtwind kommt von oben rein, allerdings (für mich) nicht unangenehm
- keine Kältebrücke an den Cleats
- angenehm zu tragen
- sehr große/voluminöse Passform, gut auch für breite Füße oder dicke Socken oder zusätzliche Einlagen geeignet.

Bis jetzt der wärmste Schuh den ich hatte, werde jetzt zusätzlich mit Überschuhen und Heizung probieren, das sollte dann für ~ 3 Stunden
funktionieren. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Timkaja (25. November 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,
habe mir den Arctic gekauft und war heute mittelschwer entsetzt über die wärmende Wirkung. Da hätte ich auch bei meinen alten CARNAC bleiben können.
Bin bei -2° C ne knappe Stunde unterwegs gewesen und leider wurden die Schuhe recht schnell kalt. Da hatte ich mir vom BIKE Testsieger mehr versprochen. Zur möglichen Ursache später mehr.

Gut am Celsius Artic ist wie von anderen schon beschrieben:
- gute, weiche und vor allem weite Passform, (habe sie nicht größer kaufen müssen)
- man muß ihn nicht großartig schnüren und er sitzt trotzdem perfekt,
- schöne breite und griffige Sohle,
- sieht einfach toll aus (Winterschuhe sind ja auch gerne mal klobig)

Im Bike-Schuhtest Anfang des Jahres war der einzige Kritikpunkt die Kältebrücke über die Cleats. Und wenn man sich mal die Innensohle anschaut weiß man auch warum. Ergonomisch geformt aber halt ne Sommersohle. Ich habe mich gerade mit diversen Isoliersohlen eingedeckt und werde die jetzt mal durchtesten. Vielleicht geht der Daumen dann ja doch noch hoch. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Jockelmatz (25. November 2010)

Ja, berichte mal weiter, am besten probierst Du diese Einlegesohlen mit dünnem Lammfell und Unterseite Alu mal aus!
Wenn das auch nichts nützt....
Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr mit dem Winterschuh von Shimano MW80 verkauft, der ist höchstens ein "Herbstschuh"  Jetzt suche ich wieder..


----------



## Deleted 121321 (26. November 2010)

Hallo,

so, ich hab heute meine erste Fahrt (Nachtrag: bei kälteren Temperaturen) mit den Winterschuhen hinter mir. Die letzten Tage war ich noch mit den Sommerschuhen und Überziehern unterwegs. 

Fahrt: knapp über 1 Stunde
Temperatur: 2 Grad konstant
- Insgesamt war ich erst doch enttäuscht da meine Zehen doch nicht warm waren und die Schuhe erst warm waren und dann aber konstant an Wärme verloren haben. Nach einiger Zeit aber ist die gefühlte Temperatur gefühlt konstant geblieben. ABER es war nicht warm und es war aber auch nicht unangenehm kalt.
- Bei stopps ist mir auch aufgefallen das die Füße wieder schnell warm wurden.
- Ich hatte das Gefühl das bei sehr schnellen Fahrten der Fahrtwind den Fuß vorne doch etwas mehr ausgekühlt hat. Man hat den Fahrtwind als etwas kältere Temperatur gemerkt aber meine Zehen haben nicht gefroren.
- Kältebrücke an den Cleats konnte ich selbst nach 1 Stunde nicht fühlen. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl das meine Füße von unten kalt waren.
- Oben am Knöchel waren die Schuhe zu jeder Zeit immer angenehm von der Temperatur, nicht warm aber auch nicht kalt.
- Bergauf im Wiegetritt waren die Füße überhaupt nicht kalt. Ich meine das die Temperatur gar etwas zurück kam und ich hatte befürchtet das ich dann doch anfangen werde zu schwitzen, war aber zum Glück nicht so.

Nach der Fahrt:
- Funktionssocken bei mir waren überraschend komplett trocken
- Meine Haut am Bauch war gefühlt: richtig KALT.
- Haut an den Oberbeinen war gefühlt: richtig KALT.
- Meine Füße und zehen waren gefühlt: etwas kühler als die Hand aber nicht richtig kalt.

1 Stunde nach der Fahrt:
- Haut am Bauch an der Seite ist immer noch kalt.
- Füße sind normal warm

Aber, insgesamt bin ich zufrieden denn bei der vorletzten Tour mit Sommerschuhen und Überschuhen nach 1 Stunde war ich bei ca. 4° an den Zehen richtig am frieren.

Insgesamt fand ich auch erst das es Mittelmäßig ist weil der Fuß eben nicht warm war. Ich denke aber das ich erstmal anderweitig investieren muß. Die Winterhose ist unabdingbar sowie auch die Winterjacke. Denn ich hatte 3 Lagen Zwiebelprinzip an und gefroren habe ich wirklich an den Armen und auch an den Oberbeinen. Mit Wintersocken oder 2 Paar Sommersocken sollte es eventuell dann noch besser gehen.
Insgesamt bin ich aber zufrieden, da ich mit den Schuhen wieder wie gewohnt mit den Sommerschuhen fahren kann ohne zu schwitzen und ohne das mir richtig kalt wird. Es ist weiterhin angenehm wenn auch nicht richtig warm.

Zufrieden bin ich vorallem weil die Socken trocken geblieben sind. Weil damals bei -15 Grad waren meine Socken erst naß weil ich anfangs noch geschwitzt habe durch die 3 Lagen Socken und Überschuhe und da wurde es erst recht richtig kalt.

Alles in allem bin ich aber doch recht zufrieden wobei ich doch mehr erwartet habe, nämlich das meine Füße auch warm werden. Vielleicht ist es aber auch besser so das der Fuß atmen kann und insgesamt trocken bleibt.

Grüße


----------



## Timkaja (26. November 2010)

Danke Sirlancelot,
Du hast es so ausgedrückt wie sich der Schuh anfühlt. "Frisch" aber man hat noch alle Zehen nach der Tour. Ein persönlicher Tip für deine Winterausrüstung: Hautenge Radsachen sind nichts für den Winter. Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren eine weite Goretex Windstopperhose und Jacke. Sieht zwar nicht supersportlich aus, aber durch die Luftschicht hab ich immer Wohlfühlklima. Mein Rekord sind -19°. 

Themawechsel:
ISOLIERSOHLEN "LABORTEST":
Wegen der besseren Vergleichbarkeit habe ich die verschiedenen IsoSohlen mit dem Handballen auf einen Kühlakku gedrückt. 
Im Test:
- Originalsohle -- sehr schnell kalt
- Bergal Therma tec -- sehr schnell kalt
- Sohle mit Alu unten Flies oben -- hält gut warm
- Sohle mit Kork unten und echtem Schaf-fell oben (was es nicht alles gibt) -- hält sehr gut warm

Ich werde beim nächsten mal das Schaf und den Kork in den Schuh packen und dann mal schauen...


----------



## TitusLE (26. November 2010)

So, ich auch nochmal 

Gestern zwei Stunden bei ca. 0°C. Ich hatte zusätzlich zu den Skisocken, die weiter oben bereits erwähnt wurden, noch dünne Überschuhe und 'ne dünne wärmende Sohle angelegt.
Ergebnis: Füße nicht richtig warm aber auch nicht kalt.

Ich fürchte, ich muss mir für den Winter doch noch ein paar dickere Überschuhe zulegen. 
Und sone Kork-Schafswoll-Sohle 
Ich hatte mir, wie schon gesagt, deutlich mehr erhofft, denke aber auch, dass es zum Teil an mir liegt.
Ach, übrigens, geschwitzt habe ich wie ein Schwein. Obenrum zumindest  Ist halt schwierig, für langsam bergauf und zügig bergab immer gleich optimal gekleidet zu sein.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (27. November 2010)

@Timkaja, breite Hosen kommen bei mir nicht in Frage. Ich hab keinen Schutz für die Kette und da wäre die Hose schnell voll Öl ... aber ich schau mal was es so an breiten Jacken gibt. Stimmt "frisch" bringt es auf den Punkt. Wenn es auch so bei -5 und -10° bleibt dann ist alles ok finde ich. Lieber etwas frische und belüftete Füße als schwitzende.

Ich hab meine Schuhe jetzt auch getunt. Da im Haustest die Wärme von den Seiten kommt aber von der Sohle her keine so starke Wärme generiert wurde hab ich mir jetzt auch die Alu Einlagen mit Flies eingesetzt. Jetzt wird der Fuß auch von unten gewärmt. Schade das die Schuhe nicht ab Werk mit der Alu Sohle kommen...


----------



## der bergfloh (27. November 2010)

Hey,
möchte mir den Schuh auch kaufen.

Finde aber keinen Schop der Ihn in 43 anbietet.
Kennt einer einen?

Gruß


----------



## Timkaja (27. November 2010)

Heute kamen die "Bergal Thermo Fleece Einlegesohlen" (ca 8â¬ bei EBAY). Also KÃ¼hlakku raus und Sohlenwettkampf Schaf/ Kork vs. Bergal -- Bergal hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger warm - Schaf geht in Rente.

War gestern mit Baby und meinem Alltagsrad 2 STunden bei 0Â° unterwegs. Baby hatte hinterher kalte FÃ¼Ãe, da gabs Mecker von der Frau. Das nÃ¤chste mal kriegt Baby ne WÃ¤rmeflasche mit.





Meine Zehen wurden schnell kalt, der FuÃ bleibt aber konstant warm. Vor allem kam die KÃ¤lte nicht mehr von unten sondern eher von vorn/ oben. Werde heute oder morgen mal die Bergal testen. 

@SirLancelot
Die GoreTexhosen sind im Bereich der Kurbel mit Weitenverstellung. Mein MTB hat auch keinen Kettenschutz. WÃ¤re ja noch schÃ¶ner.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2010)

Bis Montag gibt es den Arctic bei Wiggle in England für ca. 145 Euro. Versand dauert ca. 8 Tage.

Bei mir ist heute Premiere. Mal schauen ob die Füße kalt werden.


----------



## Timkaja (28. November 2010)

Also heute bei -5° 1,5 Stunden mit den Bergal-Einlegesohlen unterwegs gewesen. Die sind echt super. Haben sich im Vergleich zur Originalsohle wie Heizsohlen angefühlt (nein, ich werde nicht von Bergal gesponsert oder bestochen  ) Sind aber echt gut. Jetzt habe ich wirklich Winterschuhe.


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen sind nach gestern auch positiv. Ca. 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs bei ca. -2 ° C und ich hatte nie kalte Füße. Die Füße waren immer angenehm warm und ich hatte nur "normale" Laufsocken an. Temperaturen dürfen also noch tiefer werden ohne das es für mich unangenehm wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich war heute wieder ne schnelle Runde unterwegs.

Temperatur: -1 Grad, Dauer: 1:09, Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 25-30 km/h mit kaltem Gegenwind.
Einlegesohle: (dann mach ich auch mal Schleichwerbung) Kiwi (Registered) Premium Einlegesohle Alu-Fleece mit geformten Fußbett aus dem Lebensmittelmark für Schlappe 8,99 eur.

Hab sie von der Paßform den originalen Einlegesohlen zugeschnitten, einfach perfekt.

Die Sohle wärmt auch von unten und ich hatte auch keine kalten Füße mehr. Selbst bei schnellen Geschwindigkeiten kein Problem. Das tolle ist: es ist angenehm warm und der Fuß wird trotzdem belüftet. Socke Funktions-Wool-Tourensocke komplett trocken geblieben. Das macht Lust auf längere Touren.

Ich war heute auch mit der richtigen Kleidung unterwegs... wo ist der Winter hin? 

Grüße


----------



## TitusLE (29. November 2010)

Da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich da die Empfindungen sind.
Ich war gestern abend auch gute zwei Stunden unterwegs. In den Artic lag eine dünne Wärmesohle, ich trug dicke Socken und drüber noch den dünnen Überschuh. Wirklich kalt waren die Füße nicht, die Zehen wurden zum Ende hin etwas kühler.
Warum bin ich nur so'ne Frierhose? Hat meine Mutter mich früher immer zu warm angezogen?  Kann man das trainieren? 

Grüße
Marco



gt-heini schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind nach gestern auch positiv. Ca. 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs bei ca. -2 ° C und ich hatte nie kalte Füße. Die Füße waren immer angenehm warm und ich hatte nur "normale" Laufsocken an. Temperaturen dürfen also noch tiefer werden ohne das es für mich unangenehm wird.


----------



## darkbit (29. November 2010)

Hi,

hab mir die Schuhe bei Westbrook Cycles (149 Eur) bestellt (Lieferzeit 4 Tage).

Bisher habe ich 3 Touren a ca. 3 Stunden bei 0 bis -5°C unternommen. Meine rechte Großzehe war am Ende recht kalt. Sobald ich kurz gestanden habe, wurde sie schnell wieder warm. Auf der linken Seite hatte ich das Problem nicht. Liegt wohl am Druck auf die Pedale 

Ich kann den Schuh was die Wärme angeht auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Die Haltbarkeit wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

ganz kurz, war bei -3° und Schneefall sowie im Schnee 1:15h unterwegs. Hab meine Schuhe "auf Eis gelegt". Ich hab den Schnee nicht von den Schuhen abgemacht der von den Reifen drauf geschaufelt wurde. Nach 50 Minuten hatte ich kalte Zehen, der Rest vom Fuß war soweit ok. Sobald ich aber vom Rad gestiegen bin kam die Wärme zurück. Innen waren die Schuhe komplett trocken. Für die nächste Tour bei Schnee muß ich mir aber wohl doch besser Überschuhe anziehen damit die Füße nicht auf Eis liegen. Oder habt ihr ne bessere Idee für Schneefahrten?

Grüße


----------



## roman_stgt (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hab auch die Arctic, hier kurz meine Erfahrungen.
- Passform und Tragekomfort finde ich sehr gut.
- Füße waren immer trocken
- Sohle sehr gut zum laufen und griffig
- bisher waren die Füße immer warm, aber bei der letzten Ausfahrt (1,5 h, -4 grad) hatte ich am Schluss richtig kalte Zehen, der Rest vom Fuß war warm.

Grüße


----------



## Raze (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr den CELCIUS GTX gekauft und bin nicht so richtig überzeugt von dem Schuh.

Er sitzt am Knöchel bei mir nicht an und wenn ich ihn mit dem Klettverschluß enger mache, dann scheuert er.

Bei Minusgraden habe ich ziemlich schnell richtig kalte Zehen. 

Worin liegt der Unterschied von meinem Modell zum CELCIUS ARTIC GTX? Ist dieser groß oder nur eine minimale Verbesserung? Warum gibt es noch beide Modelle, im Winter kann es doch nicht warm genug an den Füßen sein?

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## Creeping Death (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin!!!!

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass alle eifrig ihre Erfahrungen hier mitteilen. Wenn Ihr noch nicht genug habt, dann bitte, hier kommt nun mein Erfahrungsbericht.

Passform:

Bei Schuhgröße 42-43 habe ich mir die NW Artic in 44 bestellt. Passt perfekt. Durch das Schnürsystem schmiegt sich der Schuh gleichmäßig angenehm und ohne ein Druckgefühl zu hinterlassen an den Fuß. Beim Gehen kommt man sich auch nicht, wie ein Storch mit gebrochenen Beinen vor.

Erste Ausfahrten:

Bis die Temparaturen endlich die erwarteten Werte erreicht haben hats ziemlich gedauert. Seit sieben Tagen nun bin ich fast täglich unterwegs (2-3 std/zügige Fahrweise) und die letzten beiden Tage - besonders der Mittwoch mit -7 Grad (gefühlte -16) und starkem Wind - waren ideal, um Erfahrungswerte zu sammeln.
Die Knöchel und der Fußrücken waren immer mollig warm. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass der Wind durchdrang. Allerdings habe ich, wie alle Anderen hier, kalte Zehen, welches aber kein zu unangenehm kaltes Gefühl war.
Heute war ich bei Globetrotter und habe mich ein wenig beraten lassen. Da hat man mich auf ein paar Fehler in meiner Sockenwahl aufmerksam gemacht. Ich hatte je zwei Socken, welches nicht ideal gewesen sein soll. Durch den daraus resultierenden engen Sitz der Schuhe, habe ich wohl keine isolierende Luftschicht gehabt. Ich werde mir nun ein paar Funktionssocken zulegen (keine Baumwollsocken mehr) und meine Tchibo Einlagen mit der Filz/Alu-Schicht benutzen. Die hatte ich nämlich bisher noch nicht benutzt gehabt. 

Fazit:

Die Schuhe sind gut. Durch das rumexperimentieren mit Einlagen und Socken taste ich mich langsam an die ideale Kombination ran. Auf jeden Fall bereue ich den kauf dieser Schuhe nicht.  

Ausserdem möchte ich hier noch einen Umstand erwähnen, der hier noch keine Erwähnung fand. Ich glaube, dass der Faktor des Rauchens einen immens großen Einfluss auf die Kälteempfindung hat. Ich bin ein sportlicher Raucher, oder rauchender Sportler. Klingt beides bescheuert und ist es auch. Da braucht man sich nichts schönzureden. Die Finger- und Zehenspitzen sind durch die Verengung der Arterien viel empfindlicher gegen Kälte.
Ich hatte, bevor ich mit dem Rauchen anfing immer Warme Hände und der Winter konnte denen nichts anhaben. Ich hatte Hände, wie ein Ofen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Nichtraucher mit Sicherheit andere Erfahrungen mit diesen Schuhen machen wird. 
Zwar finde ich die Temparaturangabe mit bis zu -35 Grad übertrieben, aber wir könnten ja mal NW fragen, wie sie zu dieser Angabe gekommen sind.

Bitte ignoriert diesmal meine Rechtschreibfehler. Ich werde mich bessern . Versprochen .


----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich war heute wieder die obligatorische 1:15h unterwegs bei -10 Grad laut Tacho. Bei Tempo 30 auf freien Straßen ists natürlich noch etwas kälter mit Wind. Der Schnee war fester und so hatte ich kein Eis auf den Schuhen. Hatte heute nur mit zufrierenden Wimpern zu kämpfen. 

Heute hatte ich nur 1 Paar Funktions-Skisocken (X-Socks) an (hab mich auch im Laden beraten lassen) (+die Alu/Filzeinlagen). Anfangs war es mollig warm aber nach 50 Minuten wurden meine Zehen wieder kalt (aber nicht gefroren). Leider hab ich mir wohl die Schuhe zu klein gekauft. Hätte sie mir ne Nummer Größer kaufen sollen. Mit den Skisocken liegen sie schon eng an. Der Fuß war auch bei mir immer warm, nur die Zehen wieder nicht. Nächstes mal nehme ich wirklich mal meine Überschuhe zusätzlich mit. Ab morgen soll es aber wieder wärmer werden.

Ich glaube die Schuhe hätten ruhig im vorderen Bereich mehr isoliert werden können. Dann wären die kalten Zehen auch kein Problem.

Wie der Hersteller zu -35 kommt ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Wäre wirklich interessant wie sie dazu kamen. Vielleicht ists einfach nur Marketing um zu zeigen das sie besser isoliert sind als die anderen. Das sie bis -35° gehen könnte ich mir vorstellen. Nur die Zehen sind halt ein Problem. Der Rest vom Fuß war ja immer ok ...



Raze schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Unterschied von meinem Modell zum CELCIUS ARTIC GTX? Ist dieser groß oder nur eine minimale Verbesserung? Warum gibt es noch beide Modelle, im Winter kann es doch nicht warm genug an den Füßen sein?



ganz einfach: in der Isolierung. Beide Schuhe sind für unterschiedliche Zwecke isoliert. Einsatzbereiche sind schon weiter vorne im Thread genannt. Nochmal für dich die Werbe-Einsatzwerte:

Celsius: -10°C /+15°C
Celsius Artic: -35°C /+5°C

Die Celsius Artic waren bei 8° auch wirklich zu warm wenn du den Thread weiter vorne liest.

Grüße


----------



## Raze (3. Dezember 2010)

@ SirLancelot

danke für Deine Antwort. Bei mir sind selbst bei niedrigen Temperaturen unter 0 Grad die Zehen nach ca. 90min sehr kalt, auch wenn ich zusätzlich die THERM IC Heizsohlen "Supermax+" auf voller Leistung im Einsatz habe.

Habe ich Raucherzehen obwohl ich nicht rauche?  Meinst Du, die Anschaffung des ARTIC Modells behebt das Problem mit den kalten Zehen?

Danke für eine weitere Antwort und gute Nacht

raze


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
wie viel Grad genau meinst du mit niedrigen Temperaturen? Lies dir die verschiedenen Beiträge durch dann kannst du in etwa mit deinen Schuhen vergleichen und selbst Entscheiden ob es dir Wert ist nochmal so viel Geld zu investieren. Nun ja auch wir haben noch etwas mit kalten Zehen ja zu kämpfen ... Aber es scheinen sich Einsatzbereiche einzupendeln ... wenn man das so aus den Erfahrungsberichten raus liest. Allerdings selbst mit Schuhheizung nach 90 Minuten kalte Zehen hört sich nicht gerade gut an.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

nochmal kurz, kennt jemand diese Gore bike wear Windstopper Socke hier? Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Taugt die was?

Grüße


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> Habe ich Raucherzehen obwohl ich nicht rauche?  Meinst Du, die Anschaffung des ARTIC Modells behebt das Problem mit den kalten Zehen?
> 
> 
> raze



Hehe. So war das natürlich nicht gemeint. Falls aber doch, dann schnell zum Arzt und lass dir die Zehen Vorsorglich amputieren. Übrigens habe ich ja das Artic-Modell und trotzdem etwas kühle Zehen. Vieleicht solltest du das Artic-Modell rauchen?!?!?

Ich wollte nur den anderen Rauchern unter uns (oder bin ich wirklich der einzige?) mitteilen, dass sie diesen Faktor mitberücksichtigen sollten. Als ich das erste mal aufgehört hatte zu rauchen, habe ich innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen gemerkt, dass die Finger und Zehen nicht mehr froren. 

Grützi,

Creeping D


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal kurz, kennt jemand diese Gore bike wear Windstopper Socke hier? Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Taugt die was?
> 
> Grüße



Keine Ahnung. Aber 40 Euro für Socken?!?!? Das ist heftig.

Geh' mal auf diese Seite: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...1291335588KTjazKggzo45I5W4&vonSuche=1&sortby=


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Aber 40 Euro für Socken?!?!? Das ist heftig.



Japp und ich glaube die werden nicht mal wärmer als die Skisocken sein... Es geht aber noch schlimmer ... Thermo Überschuhe für 60 ...
Ich werde erstmal meine vorhandenen normalen Überschuhe ausprobieren ... bis -10° sollte ich damit versorgt sein denke ich. Sollte wohl für den gesamten Winter reichen. Ich überlege gerade wie ich mir am einfachsten mit vorhandenen Mitteln zusätzlich Zehensocken machen kann oder den vorderen Bereich mit einer flexiblem Alu/Filz Einlage zusätzlich füttern kann... Ich glaub ich werd mir die flexiblen 4 eur Teile aus dem Supermarkt noch kaufen und dann hoffe ich das ich sie zugeschnitten vorne im Schuh unterbringen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Japp und ich glaube die werden nicht mal wärmer als die Skisocken sein... Es geht aber noch schlimmer ... Thermo Überschuhe für 60 ...
> Ich werde erstmal meine vorhandenen normalen Überschuhe ausprobieren ... bis -10° sollte ich damit versorgt sein denke ich. Sollte wohl für den gesamten Winter reichen. Ich überlege gerade wie ich mir am einfachsten mit vorhandenen Mitteln zusätzlich Zehensocken machen kann oder den vorderen Bereich mit einer flexiblem Alu/Filz Einlage zusätzlich füttern kann... Ich glaub ich werd mir die flexiblen 4 eur Teile aus dem Supermarkt noch kaufen und dann hoffe ich das ich sie zugeschnitten vorne im Schuh unterbringen kann.
> 
> Grüße



Wenn du auf die NW Artic noch überschuhe drüberziehst, glaube ich kaum, dass du irgendwelche Kälte spüren wirst.

Schau aber mal bei Stadler nach. Da gabs ein paar interessannte Winter-/ Thermosocken. 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...1291335588KTjazKggzo45I5W4&vonSuche=1&sortby=

Nur mal nebenbei: Meine Mutter ist Schneiderin und ich habe auch einige Erfahrung drin. Mal schaun, was Ich da erfinden und zum Patent anmelden kann. Du kriegst natürlich die Prototypen Kostenlos . Ich kann nix garantieren, aber ich hab da ne idee, wie man aus vorhandenen (kaputten) Überschuhen, so ne Art Zehen-Überschuh basteln kann, welches nur den äusseren Zehenbereich des Schuhs abdeckt, schnell an- und abgezogen werden kann. Und das ohne große Mühe.

Gruß,
Creeping D


----------



## TitusLE (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Die -35°C sind vielleicht die Temperatur ab der es zu merklichen Erfrierungen kommt. Ist wahrscheinlich sowas wie bei den Schlafsäcken.

Die Theorie mit dem Rauchen finde ich verwegen. Demnach bin ich starker Kettenraucher. Faktisch habe ich aber noch nie geraucht. 

Ich fahre die Schuhe übrigens schon bei Temperaturen ab 0° mit Überschuhen. Allerdings nur ganz dünne, die jetzt am WE ersetzt werden müssen. Wie gesagt: starker Kettenraucher 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2010)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die -35°C sind vielleicht die Temperatur ab der es zu merklichen Erfrierungen kommt. Ist wahrscheinlich sowas wie bei den Schlafsäcken.
> 
> ...



Hi Titus,

Kann sein, dass die Angabe der Temparaturbereich ist, wo die Zehen anfangen abzufallen.

Es ist nunmal bekannt, dass das Rauchen die Gefäße verengt und die Durchblutung der Extremitäten verschlechtert. Darüber braucht man nicht zu diskutieren. Es gibt aber natürlich auch Menschen mit einer schlechteren Durchblutung, oder einem höheren Kälteempfinden, obwohl sie nicht rauchen. 
Ich werde aufhören zu Rauchen. Nicht wegen meiner Gesundheit, sondern nur damit sich die Investition in meine Schuhe lohnt .

C Death


----------



## Raze (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Gefühl, daß beim meinem Schuh die Kälte von unten vom Pedal kommt und dann auch die hochwertige THERM IC Schuhheizung meine Zehen nicht wärmt, da die Heizsohle am Fußballen die Wärme abgibt.

Da ich ja nicht noch eine Lammfellsohle mit Aluschicht einlegen kann, da sonst der Schuh zu eng wird, suche ich nach einer anderen Idee.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke und viele Grüße

raze


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
probier doch einfach eine Alufolie unter die Schuhheizung zu legen/kleben ...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (4. Dezember 2010)

Das finde ich unlogisch. Da die Kälte, wenn von unten, dann über das Cleat reinkommen sollte, und das Cleat unter dem Ballen sein sollte, sollte doch die Sohlenheizung unter dem Ballen dem eigentlich gut entgegenwirken können.
Hätte ich jetzt so gedacht...

Grüße
Marco


Raze schrieb:


> ich habe das Gefühl, daß beim meinem Schuh die Kälte von unten vom Pedal kommt und dann auch die hochwertige THERM IC Schuhheizung meine Zehen nicht wärmt, da die Heizsohle am Fußballen die Wärme abgibt.


----------



## TitusLE (7. Dezember 2010)

So, neuer Erfahrungsbericht:
Samstagaben, Temperaturen bei ungefähr -3°C. Hatte mir tagsüber 'nen Zwölfender Überschuh gekauft. Nach dem Motto "Klotzen, nicht kleckern" direkt die 5mm-Variante.
Ergebnis: Anfangs schön warm, später - ich war zweieinhalb Stunden unterwegs - waren die Zehen wieder einigermaßen kalt.
Für mich sieht es so aus, als krieche die Kälte von unten in den Schuh. Und das trotz zusätzlicher dicker Lammfellsohle. Im Winter hilft wahrscheinlich nur, ohne Cleats zu fahren. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt ewig überlegt habe mir den Schuh zu holen, war ich am Sonntag das erste Mal im Winter biken (absolute Premiere), da ich noch unschlüssig bin bezüglich neuer Winterschuhe, erst mal nur mit Salomon Wanderstiefeln (die sind recht schmal). An hatte ich nur relativ dünne Winter - Bikesocken von Oakley (die Thermosocken sind noch nicht da). Temperaturen bei rund -2° und eiskalter Wind.
Nach 2 einhalb Stunden waren meine Füße immer noch absolut warm, kein Anzeichen von Kälte.

Ich glaube ich verzichte lieber auf Cleats und bleibe bei den Wanderstiefeln. Top!!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

normale Schuhe ohne Cleats werden immer besser sein, da stimme ich dir zu. Allein schon weil sie eine komplett durchgehende Gummisohle haben die selbst ja auch schon recht gut isoliert. Wer nicht unbedingt mit Cleats fahren will für den sind normale Schuhe wohl immer die bessere Wahl.

Grüße


----------



## Creeping Death (7. Dezember 2010)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Das finde ich unlogisch. Da die Kälte, wenn von unten, dann über das Cleat reinkommen sollte, und das Cleat unter dem Ballen sein sollte, sollte doch die Sohlenheizung unter dem Ballen dem eigentlich gut entgegenwirken können.
> Hätte ich jetzt so gedacht...
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Moin,

Ich habe vor kurzem eine erneute Ausfahrt gemacht, diesmal mit den Filz/Alu-(Thermo) Einlagen von Tchibo. Vom Kältebild her hat sich nichts verändert. Meine Zehen waren immernoch leicht kühl. Ich vermute,dass die Kälte nicht von den Cleats kommt, sondern dass die Schuhspitze nicht so gut gegen Wind und Kälte isoliert ist, wie der restliche Schuh. Ich werde mir Thermosocken anschaffen und dann nochmal hier berichten.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit guten Thermosocken? Wenn ich schon viel Geld für Socken ausgeben muss, möchte ich auch relativ gute haben.

Übrigens bastele ich noch an den Zehenwärmern aus Neopren, die man über die Schuhspitze überstreift. Sobald ich was Brauchbares kreiert habe, sage ich euch bescheid. Wenn ihr Tips und Vorschläge habt, nur her damit.

Hasta la proxima, amigos y amigas.


----------



## TitusLE (7. Dezember 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Ich vermute,dass die Kälte nicht von den Cleats kommt, sondern dass die Schuhspitze nicht so gut gegen Wind und Kälte isoliert ist, wie der restliche Schuh. Ich werde mir Thermosocken anschaffen und dann nochmal hier berichten.


Dagegen spricht IMHO, dass ich dicke Neoprenüberschuhe drüber hatte. Klar, die isolieren nicht die Spitze von unten. Aber da war ja die Sohle.
Ich glaube, man sollte nicht so viel Augenmerk auf die kalten Zehen richten. Die Füße werden doch eigentlich immer erst an den Zehen kalt.
Oder hatte schonmal jemand warme Zehen und der Rest des Fußes war kalt? 
Heute und vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen kann mir das aber eh leider egal sein, da ich hier eher Schlittschuhe bräuchte 
Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (7. Dezember 2010)

Zehenwärmer selber basteln??

Gibt es doch auch zu kaufen:

Hier

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=9149;page=1;menu=1000,18,63;mid=0;pgc=0

oder hier

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/protective-schuhspitzen-toe-cover


----------



## Creeping Death (7. Dezember 2010)

mrpetere schrieb:


> Zehenwärmer selber basteln??
> 
> Gibt es doch auch zu kaufen



Schon, aber ich hab da ein paar Ideen, wie ich es anders umsetzen kann. Ausserdem bastele ich sehr gerne.


----------



## sakura (19. Dezember 2010)

_Hallöchen zusammen,

danke mal für Eure ganzen Erfahrungen und Meinungen bzgl. des NW Celsius Artic GTX Schuh. hat mir sehr geholfen meine Entscheidung zu treffen: ich werd ihn mir holen.
_


----------



## Creeping Death (19. Dezember 2010)

sakura schrieb:


> _Hallöchen zusammen,
> 
> danke mal für Eure ganzen Erfahrungen und Meinungen bzgl. des NW Celsius Artic GTX Schuh. hat mir sehr geholfen meine Entscheidung zu treffen: ich werd ihn mir holen.
> _



Freut mich und die Anderen bestimmt auch. Dafür ist dieses Forum auch eigentlich gedacht. 

Viel Spaß mit den Schuhen.


----------



## sakura (19. Dezember 2010)

_Hi Creeping Death,

muß leider noch etwas warten, was das Christkind so bringt. Aber dann...


Derweilen behelfe ich mir hartgesotten mit Bläschenfolie und GORE Überziehern. Geht auch, zumindest so bis ca. 0c°. Aber länger als eine Stunde auf dem Bock, da werden die Füße schon kühl.
_


----------



## Creeping Death (19. Dezember 2010)

Warte nicht auf das Christkind. Bei mir hat er nie vorbeigeschaut. Entweder gibts den nicht, oder der kommt nicht zu mir, weil ich Türke bin . Lieber selber kaufen.


----------



## sakura (20. Dezember 2010)

_Ja Glückwunsch, ich gehör auch schon lange nicht mehr zur offiziellen christlichen Fraktion, aber auf eins ist immer Verlass: auf Weihnachten !
_


----------



## Creeping Death (20. Dezember 2010)

sakura schrieb:


> _Ja Glückwunsch, ich gehör auch schon lange nicht mehr zur offiziellen christlichen Fraktion, aber auf eins ist immer Verlass: auf Weihnachten !
> _



Ich bin Anhänger des Darwinismus. Viva la Evolucion!!!!!!


----------



## Al-Capone (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Tip wo man den Arctic in Größe 45 bekommt?Überall ist er ausverkauft...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## sakura (27. Dezember 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand einen Tip wo man den Arctic in Größe 45 bekommt?Überall ist er ausverkauft...
> 
> Gruß Patrick



_...iss net ganz bei Dir um´s Eck, aber hier in Dortmund gibts sie noch beim Karstadt Sport. Wie ich aber leider sehe net im *Onlineshop*.

Hi Al-Capone,

hast Du den Schuh in 45 schon angehabt/ würde er mit Sicherheit passen ? Hast Du keinen guten Kumpel hier im Revier ? 
Ich hab mir meine heute in 46 geholt, mach gleich noch die Klickies dran und morge wird gekurbelt.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (27. Dezember 2010)

Habe denn 44er hier liegen neu.Denke das der 45er besser paßt.
Mal sehen wo hier Karstadt Sport ist in Berlin.


----------



## sakura (27. Dezember 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Habe denn 44er hier liegen neu.Denke das der 45er besser paßt.
> Mal sehen wo hier Karstadt Sport ist in Berlin.



_Hi Al-Capone,

na denn ma viel Glück.  
Ich denke die werden alle feste Kontigente haben und wenn wech dann wech._


----------



## Al-Capone (27. Dezember 2010)

aber kann doch nicht sein das kein händler was nachbestellen kann?


----------



## Creeping Death (27. Dezember 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> aber kann doch nicht sein das kein händler was nachbestellen kann?



Ich glaube, dass die Italiener nicht mit so einem frühen und heftigen Winteranfang gerechnet haben und deshalb mit der Produktion nicht nachkommen. Wenn die Lager leergeräumt sind, dann gibts halt diese Engpässe.

Als in Deutschland schon die Schuhe zum größten Teil vergriffen waren, gabs bei Britischen Versandläden noch genügend Schuhe in diversen Größen und zum Teil 50 Euro günstiger. Aber auch die Briten sind anscheinend schnell von der Bahn, vom Auto und Flugzeug aufs Rad umgesteigen .

Ein ähnliches Problem ist zur Zeit bei Spike- Winterreifen zu beobachten.

Einfach mal abwarten und die Newsletter von den Versendern abonnieren und sich einfach benachrichtigen lassen, wenn wieder welche verfügbar sind. Viele Händler haben diese Benachrichtigungs-Funktion per E-Mail auf deren Seiten.

Viel Glück.


----------



## muellema (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe meine Anfang Dezember bei Rose in Bocholt erstanden obwohl im Webshop keine mehr in meiner Größe verfügbar waren.


----------



## sakura (28. Dezember 2010)

muellema schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Anfang Dezember bei Rose in Bocholt erstanden obwohl im Webshop keine mehr in meiner Größe verfügbar waren.



_Hi Al-Capone,

jo ruf doch mal Karstadt Sport an ! Frag Dich durch und mach mal freundlichen Druck. Letztendlich sind sie ja gerade eben mal fast Konkurs gegangen und da sollte man doch mal was für den Kunden tun können.

Ich habe meine heute eingeweiht - bei +2 bis max. 0c°._


----------



## TitusLE (18. Januar 2011)

So, mal wieder ein paar Erfahrungen von mir.

Letzten Samstag war ich nachmittags unterwegs. Temperaturen um die 8°C. Als ich losfuhr, dachte ich: "Endlich mal wieder fahren, ohne kalte Füße zu bekommen." Pustekuchen! Ich war knappe drei Stunden unterwegs uns hatte am Ende deutlich kalte Zehen und auch leicht kühle Füße.
Heute war ich knappe drei Stunden bei ungefähr 3°C unterwegs. Ich habe bewusst auf die Überschuhe verzichtet, die ich sonst bei Temperaturen um die 0°C immer anhatte. Das hätte ich nicht tun sollen. Die Zehen waren am Ende so kalt, dass es schon weh tat.
Als Socken hatte ich jeweils Skisocken an.
Fazit dieses Winters für mich: Die Schuhe waren für mich(!!!) eine glatte Fehlinvestition. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Creeping Death (19. Januar 2011)

TitusLE schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein paar Erfahrungen von mir.
> 
> Letzten Samstag war ich nachmittags unterwegs. Temperaturen um die 8°C. Als ich losfuhr, dachte ich: "Endlich mal wieder fahren, ohne kalte Füße zu bekommen." Pustekuchen! Ich war knappe drei Stunden unterwegs uns hatte am Ende deutlich kalte Zehen und auch leicht kühle Füße.
> Heute war ich knappe drei Stunden bei ungefähr 3°C unterwegs. Ich habe bewusst auf die Überschuhe verzichtet, die ich sonst bei Temperaturen um die 0°C immer anhatte. Das hätte ich nicht tun sollen. Die Zehen waren am Ende so kalt, dass es schon weh tat.
> ...



Hi Marco,

also das ist echt extrem. Bei Temparaturen über 0 Grad - auch wenn nur minimal darüber - ist es mir schon zu warm. Da spüre ich nicht den Hauch von Kälte. Da ist es mir sogar schon zu warm in den Schuhen. Ab -3 abwärts kriege ich "kühle" Zehen. Als ich mal bei -13 Grad unterwegs war, waren die Zehen zwar kalt, aber nie so, dass es nicht auszuhalten war.

Da bist du wahrscheinlich extrem kälteempfindlich, oder hast einen sehr niedrigen Blutdruck. Hast du denn auch die "Artic GTX", oder nur die normale GTX-Version? Hat man dir vielleicht aus Versehen das falsche Modell geschickt? Vielleicht ließe es sich dadurch erklären, warum dir so kalt ist. Eventuell hast du aber durch die dicken Socken und den daraus resultierenden zu engen Sitz der Schuhe keine genug isolierende Luftschicht gehabt.

Ich hoffe, dass es wieder knackig kalt wird, damit ich wieder in voller Wintermontur rum"heizen" kann .

Grüße aus dem Norden.

Creepin' D


----------



## TitusLE (19. Januar 2011)

Moin,

den Verdacht mit dem falschen Modell hatte ich anfangs auch schon  Auf der Seite steht aber deutlich Artic. Leider also nicht 

Ich vergaß übrigens noch zu erwähnen, dass ich natürlich bei allen Fahrten noch eine Lammfellsohle im Schuh habe/hatte.

Der Skisocken ist nicht wesentlich dicker als ein normaler Sportsocken. Und da ich eher schmale Füße habe, habe ich noch Platz satt in dem Schuh. Zu eng geschnürt ist da wohlweislich auch nichts.
Ich befürchte einfach, dass ich eher kälteempfindlich bin; an den Füßen offensichtlich besonders. :kotz:
Egal. Irgendwann wird's bestimmt wieder wärmer. War bisher immer so 

Grüße und so
Marco



Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> also das ist echt extrem. Bei Temparaturen über 0 Grad - auch wenn nur minimal darüber - ist es mir schon zu warm. Da spüre ich nicht den Hauch von Kälte. Da ist es mir sogar schon zu warm in den Schuhen. Ab -3 abwärts kriege ich "kühle" Zehen. Als ich mal bei -13 Grad unterwegs war, waren die Zehen zwar kalt, aber nie so, dass es nicht auszuhalten war.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (19. Januar 2011)

Versuch mal statt der Skisocken wasserdichte Socken von Sealskinz. 

Mit denen Fahre ich mit meinen Sommerschuhen bis zu -1 Grad. Bis -10 Grad setze ich dann Arctic GTX+Skisocken ein und bei Temperaturen  unter -11 Grad Artic GTX+Seal Skinz. 

Überschuhe hab ich diesen Winter mit den vorgenannten Kombis nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## sakura (20. Januar 2011)

_Hallo Sportsfreunde,

na dann will ich mich mal mit einer vorläufigen Beurteilung anschließen.

Gefahren habe den Schuh bei max. -10c° ( leider  ) bis höchstens sogar 12c°. Resultat: kalte Füße ist auch subjektiv.

Klagen kann ich nicht, einziger Fehler am Schuh ist, er ist nicht so hoch, daß man ihn bei Dauerregen ohne Regengarmaschen fahren könnte. Eine regendicht Radhose rutscht ja beim trampeln irgendwann hoch und so kann Kriechwasser von oben in den Schuh. Meine Goretexgarmaschen sind deutlich höher und dichten dann ab.

Aber auch genau diese klitzekleine Lücke könnte gerarde bei deutlichen Minusgraden, also unter 10c°, eventuell noch mit entsprechendem scharfen Ostwind für eine Kältebrücke sorgen.

Als es noch richtig Kalt war, habe ich den Schuh mit dicken *Woolpowersocken* getragen. 
Die auch hier erwähnten *Bergal Thermo Tec *Einlegesohlen habe ich nur eine Woche getragen um es mal zu testen. Eine deutliche Verbesserung habe ich nicht bemerken können - bisher.

Da ich den Schuh in 46 habe, ist noch reichlich Platz drin, sodaß ich die Zehen auch mal etwas bewegen kann. *Ich würde sagen, richtig kalte Füße, also so wie ich sie bisher oft hatte, beinahe täglich, werde ich so nicht bekommen, *und das auch bei Fahrten von über einer Stunde.

Aber die kühlen Zehen werden wohl schlichtweg eine Sache der mangelnden Bewegung der Füße selbst sein, oder auch falscher Kleidung drumherum ( Kältebrücken oder auch insgesamt zu warm angezogen ). 

Hoffentlich wird es noch kälter, dann gibts auch mehr Testbericht.
_


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp.
Aber eine Frage habe ich: die SealSkinz sind alle wasserdicht (ist ein wesentliches Feature, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!?). Ist das nötig? Wassereinbruch hatte ich noch nie, da ich ggfs. auch noch einen Überschuh trage.

Grüße
Marco



muellema schrieb:


> Versuch mal statt der Skisocken wasserdichte Socken von Sealskinz.
> 
> Mit denen Fahre ich mit meinen Sommerschuhen bis zu -1 Grad. Bis -10 Grad setze ich dann Arctic GTX+Skisocken ein und bei Temperaturen  unter -11 Grad Artic GTX+Seal Skinz.
> 
> Überschuhe hab ich diesen Winter mit den vorgenannten Kombis nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## muellema (22. Januar 2011)

Sie sind tatsächlich wasserdicht... aber auch extrem warm. Die Kombi kann nicht schaden, zumal bei Regemn immermal wieder ein wenig Wasser in die ArticGTX laufen kann wenn die regenhose hochrutscht


----------



## sakura (23. Januar 2011)

muellema schrieb:


> Sie sind tatsächlich wasserdicht... aber auch extrem warm. Die Kombi kann nicht schaden, zumal bei Regemn immermal wieder ein wenig Wasser in die ArticGTX laufen kann wenn die regenhose hochrutscht



_...iss mal ne´Idee wert._


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

also das Phänomen ist wirklich interessant. Ich war letztens mit nem Kumpel bei 0° unterwegs. Wir haben beide Röckl Gore Windstopper Handschuhe. Mein Kumpel klagte über kalte Hände und er könnte so nicht mehr lange weiter fahren. Also dacht ich mir tauschen wir mal den Handschuh an einer Hand. Ergebnis: Ich hatte immer noch warme Hände und er klagt weiterhin über kalte Hände! Das komische dabei ist das er sogar 2 Handschuhe an jeder Hand an hatte und immer noch gefroren hat! 

Nun ja ich würd mein wärme und kälte Empfinden für normal halten und nicht für Übermäßig warm. Ein test hat es aber gezeigt. Wir haben Handschuhe ausgezogen und uns die Hände gegeben. Er hatte deutlich kalte Hände und ich aber warme! 

Damits nicht ganz offtopic wird. Ich hab bei mir wieder die original Einlegesohlen drin damit ich genug Platz mit meinen Skisocken habe und seit dem kann ich bei 0° ohne frieren fahren. Absolut keine Probs nach wie vor bei der Temperatur eher sind meine Füße jetzt wärmer als mit den Alusohlen.

Die original Sohlen sind auch wirklich die für den Winter. Da hab ich ein PDF dazu gefunden und für den Sommer sehen die Sohlen eindeutig anders aus.

Schon seltsam das ein Wärmeempfinden so unterschiedlich sein kann. Oder liegt es doch daran wie warm man sich sonst anzieht? Ich fahre aber immer noch nach wie vor mit einer Trägerhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (30. Januar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das Phänomen ist wirklich interessant. Ich war letztens mit nem Kumpel bei 0° unterwegs. Wir haben beide Röckl Gore Windstopper Handschuhe. Mein Kumpel klagte über kalte Hände und er könnte so nicht mehr lange weiter fahren. Also dacht ich mir tauschen wir mal den Handschuh an einer Hand. Ergebnis: Ich hatte immer noch warme Hände und er klagt weiterhin über kalte Hände! Das komische dabei ist das er sogar 2 Handschuhe an jeder Hand an hatte und immer noch gefroren hat!
> 
> ...



G'day Sir lancelot .

Dass die Schuhe nicht das halten, was sie im Prospekt versprechen haben wir alle glaube ich schon rausgefunden . Das persönliche Kälteempfinden jedoch kommt als zusätzliche Variable dazu und jeder macht nun seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Schuhen und die weichen extrem voneinander ab. Finde ich sehr gut, dass diese hier erwähnt werden.

Sogar meine eigenen Erfahrungen weichen bei vergleichbaren Temparaturen stark voneinander ab. Bei Temparaturen (-5° C), wo ich normalerweise leichte Kälte empfand (an Händen und Füßen), musste ich mal feststellen, als ich direkt nach der Arbeit abends noch ne 50 km-Tour gemacht habe nicht den hauch von Kälte gespürt habe. Es war mollig warm. Das hat mich schon sehr gewundert gehabt. 

Es kann sein, dass nach der intensiver Arbeit der Kreislauf auf vollen Touren war und mein Körper keine Möglichkeit hatte auszukühlen. Seitdem ich auch noch aufgehört habe zu Rauchen (STOLZ...), sind meine Hände und Füße wesentlich wärmer, bzw werden schneller warm.

Als ich zu meinen Raucherzeiten mal in der Kälte meine Handschuhe (Craft Siberian Glove) ausgezogen und nicht unter die warme Jacke gesteckt hatte, waren die Hände dermassen kalt, dass ich trotz Handschuhe erst nach ca 15 km wieder warme Hände bekam. Das war ne Qual, sag ich dir. Das gleiche habe ich vor kurzem erneut ausprobiert und die Hände waren nach ca 2-3 km wieder mollig warm.

Wenn der restliche Körper Warm eingepackt ist, muss dein Körper wesentlich weniger Energie aufbringen um deine Hände und Füße zu erwärmen, als noch andere Stellen am Körper mit mehr Energieaufwand zusätzlich zu erwärmen. Bin zwar kein Arzt, aber das klingt für mich plausibel.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Januar 2011)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Dass die Schuhe nicht das halten, was sie im Prospekt versprechen haben wir alle glaube ich schon rausgefunden . Das persönliche Kälteempfinden jedoch kommt als zusätzliche Variable dazu und jeder macht nun seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Schuhen und die weichen extrem voneinander ab. Finde ich sehr gut, dass diese hier erwähnt werden.



Japp, deshalb hab ich mir damals auch die Artic und nicht die normalen Winterschuhe bestellt. Hatte schon befürchtet das die Artic eher den Angaben der normalen Winterschuhe entsprechen werden was eigentlich für unsere Breitengrade vollkommen im Winter reicht. Es waren ja nur wenige Tage wo es wirklich weit unter -10° war.

Ich frage mich wirklich mit welcher Kombi die Schuhhersteller immer die Tests machen. Ob sie da auch Skisocken und Überschuhe mit einberechnen? Das schlimme ist eigentlich das es bei uns keine noch wärmeren Schuhe für den Winter gibt. Ich glaube die Biker die den ganzen Winter gerne durchfahren sind wohl eher die Minderheit. Die ganzen Profisportler machen ihr Wintertraining ja auch eher in den wärmeren Ländern wenn man so die Nachrichten verfolgt.

Ich fand bisher auch ganz gut das alle Eindrücke über die Schuhe geschildert werden, ist schon recht interessant. Den Wärmeangaben des Herstellers entspricht der Schuh leider nicht wie du schon gesagt hast und wir aus den Berichten raus lesen konnten. Ich glaube aber schon das es einer der besseren Schuhe ist. Könnte aber wirklich durchaus viel besser sein.



Creeping Death schrieb:


> Wenn der restliche Körper Warm eingepackt ist, muss dein Körper wesentlich weniger Energie aufbringen um deine Hände und Füße zu erwärmen, als noch andere Stellen am Körper mit mehr Energieaufwand zusätzlich zu erwärmen. Bin zwar kein Arzt, aber das klingt für mich plausibel.



Ich glaube auch Mittlerweile das dies ein großer Faktor ist. Ich rauche auch nicht. Trotzdem bin ich sonst im Winter eher eine Frostbeule und brauche dicke Handschuhe.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Januar 2011)

Zumindest wenn es nach dem Hersteller geht dann sind die Wärmeangaben ohnehin nur ein Richtwert wenn man sich den Katalog anschaut: http://www.northwave.com/_pdf/pdf/2010-2011-autumn-winter/fr_de/01_shoes.pdf


----------



## mrpetere (31. Januar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn es nach dem Hersteller geht dann sind die Wärmeangaben ohnehin nur ein Richtwert wenn man sich den Katalog anschaut: http://www.northwave.com/_pdf/pdf/2010-2011-autumn-winter/fr_de/01_shoes.pdf


 
..und da ist auch ein Absatz, der die "-35°C" auch etwas klarer macht:

Studien haben bewiesen, dass die hohe Geschwindigkeit beim Radfahren
für starke Temperaturverluste verantwortlich ist (s. Schema). Deshalb
ist es notwendig, dass das Level der Wärmeisolierung weit über dem​
Temperaturniveau liegt.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (31. Januar 2011)

mrpetere schrieb:


> ..und da ist auch ein Absatz, der die "-35°C" auch etwas klarer macht:
> 
> Studien haben bewiesen, dass die hohe Geschwindigkeit beim Radfahren
> für starke Temperaturverluste verantwortlich ist (s. Schema). Deshalb
> ...



Über diesen Satz habe ich auch schon gerätselt. Ist damit jetzt gemeint die Temperaturangabe bezieht sich auf die Temperatur bei Fahrt (Nachtrag: die in der Tabelle demonstriert wird) oder auf die Umgebungstemperatur ohne Bewegung?


----------



## mrpetere (31. Januar 2011)

bezieht sich wohl auf diese bekannte "Gefühlte Temperatur" (Chill factor bzw. Wind chill), d.h., dass sich eine bestimmte absolute Temperatur (z.B. -5°C) bei einem Wind (oder Fahrtwind!) von 30km/h, anfühlt wie -25°C, o.ä.!


----------



## Creeping Death (31. Januar 2011)

mrpetere schrieb:


> bezieht sich wohl auf diese bekannte "Gefühlte Temperatur" (Chill factor bzw. Wind chill), d.h., dass sich eine bestimmte absolute Temperatur (z.B. -5°C) bei einem Wind (oder Fahrtwind!) von 30km/h, anfühlt wie -25°C, o.ä.!



Danke Mr. Pete.

Das hört sich schon plausibler an. Hast du noch einen funktionierenden Link zur Tabelle? Bei mir erscheint die Fehlermeldung 404.

Creeping D

Moment! Wenn ich mir das nochmal genau überlege dürfte die gefühlte Temparatur  bei winddichten Klamotten eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?


----------



## mrpetere (31. Januar 2011)

Das Bild ist von der engl. Wikipediaseite "wind chill" - hier ist die dt. Variante:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windchill


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich die Angaben von Northwave und Wikipedia betrachte dann stimmen sie leider nicht ganz überein. Ich denke aber das die Windchilltabelle von Northwave schon gut demonstriert wie weit man den Schuh nutzen kann. Nun gut dann muß man wohl doch den Windchill bei den Angaben mit in bedacht ziehen.
Ich hatte jetzt gehofft das die Angaben schon den Windchill mit berücksichtigen.

So ich hab aber wieder eine interessante Erfahrung gemacht. Heute hatten wir -4°. Ich hab mir zusätzlich zu den Skisocken (die bis zu den Knien hoch gehen) auch noch eine kurze Laufhose angezogen. Ergebnis mit der Kombi war das meine Füße während der Fahrt heute nach 30 Minuten sich immer noch warm angefühlt haben und ich dachte das ich leicht anfange zu schwitzen! Sonst haben die Füße nach 30 Minuten immer angefangen auszukühlen. Bei der Fahrt waren schnelle und langsame Passagen dabei.
Nächstes mal ziehe ich mir eine längere Hose an die auch bis über die Knie geht.


----------



## okey1986 (7. Februar 2011)

Nun bin ich seit dieser Saison auch Stolzer Besitzer der normalen Celsius Version. Bisher hatte ich nichts ordentliches für Regen und Winterwetter und so hab ich mich durchs Internet gewühlt nach ordentlichen Schuhen. Zu erst bin ich auf die Shimano-schuhe gestoßen, doch da war mir, glaub ich, der Einstieg zu fummelig. Und da ich schon Sommerschuhe von Nothwave habe, habe ich mir gedacht,, bleib ich dabei und wurde nicht enttäuscht. 
Die Kälteisolierung ist sehr Gut, wobei ich bei zweistelligen Minusgraden doch lieber dicke Wollsocken anziehe. Auch die Wasserdichtigkeit bei Regen ist hervorragend, besser als mit Gamaschen, da ist mir das Wasser aus den Pfützen immer reingeflossen. Das einzigste was ist als Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte, die Schnürung finde ich ein wenig einfach und nicht optimal auf den Fuß einzustellen. Btw. der Schuh sollte mindestens eine, wenn nicht zwei Nummern Größer gekauft werden. Also am besten im Internet beide oder sogar drei Größen kaufen (sind meist die gleichen versandkosten und der Rückversand ist normaler weise kostenlos) oder im Geschäft anprobieren. 
Kann den Schuh mit Besten gewissen weiter Empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (8. Februar 2011)

Moin Okey,

Willkommen im Club .

Ich finde gerade die Schnürung des Schuhs sehr angenehm. Wundert mich, dass sie kritisiert wird.

Viel Spaß mit den Schuhen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich finde die Schnürung auch gut, kann aber ihn verstehen. Bei normalen Schnürsenkeln kann man ja z.b. den unteren Bereich etwas weiter lassen und dafür an den Knöcheln etwas enger schnüren. Das geht ja mit diesem System leider nicht. Die Zugstärke geht ja über den gesamten Bereich.

Leider habe ich auch das Problem das der Schuh meine Socken anknabbert. Durch den Klett an der Seite werden an meiner Wintersocke die Fäden teilweise aufgerauht. Wenn man nicht aufpasst und der seitliche Bereich beim Einsteigen in den Schuh nach unten mit gezogen wird und sich nach innen in den Schuh dreht. Mit den Wintersocken muß ich jetzt beim Einsteigen immer aufpassen und an der Seite das einknicken verhindern nicht das die sich mal auflösen.
Mit den Toursocken habe ich das Problem nicht da die Wolle etwas anders ist.

Grüße


----------



## Chiccoli (8. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir meinen celsius 2009 gekauft und kann sagen dass es die beste investition überhaupt war.

bin mit dem schuh bei -15 gefahren - da war wirklich alles kalt, nur die füße nicht.

Anwalt Mosbach​


----------



## Singletrailer (17. März 2011)

Nachdem mich dieser Thread zum Kauf des Northwave Winterschuhs bewogen hat möchte ich gerne auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Schuh hier anderen Fahrern zur Verfügung stellen.

In Summe bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Ähnlich wie andere habe ich den Schuh auch eine halbe Nummer größer gekauft. Bisher hatte ich mehrere 1-2h lange Ausfahrten bei recht modesten 0-5 Grad Celsius. Als Socken habe ich dabei jeweils nur eine recht dünne Skisocke getragen.

Die Füße waren immer mollig warm ohne zu schwitzen. Probehalbe habe ich einmal eine zweite Socke angezogen was bei Temperaturen über Null mir persönlich dann doch zu warm war. Bei Temperaturen im Minusbereich sollte es dafür aber recht gut passen.

Die Passform des Schuhs gefällt mir sehr gut. Bei dem Einsatz einer Socke ist zwar etwas mehr Luft im Schuh trotzdem rutscht nichts. Bei zwei Socken sitzt der Schuh dann eng am Fuß ohne das es unangenehm wäre.

In Summe also eine klare Kaufempfehlung für die kältere und nasse Jahreszeit.

Schönen Gruss

René


----------



## Deleted 121321 (17. März 2011)

Hallo,

da ich vor kurzem mit meinem MTB im Schlamm unterwegs war und das MTB nach der Ausfahrt mit einer Gießkanne sauber gespült habe kam ich auf die Idee auch den Dreck an meinen ArticGTX abzuspülen und habe so gleich mit der Gießkanne gleich 3 mal 15 Liter auf die Schuhe gespült ... absolut Wasserdicht! Das Wasser ist nur so drüber gelaufen und ich hatte absolut trockene Füße. 
Natürlich sollte man nicht zu hoch gießen damit das Wasser nicht am Bein entlang in den Schuh laufen kann ....


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (10. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand eine aktuelle günstige Bezugsquelle für den Artic?
Idealerweise sollten auch halbe Größen angeboten werden, da sieht es leider sehr mau aus...


----------



## mrpetere (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/northwave-celsius-artic/10507/p

google macht´s möglich!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (10. Oktober 2011)

lies mein posting noch einmal (ganz) bitte!


----------



## mrpetere (11. Oktober 2011)

Schon klar, aber zuerst ging es Dir um eine günstige Bezugsquelle! ;-)
Den Schuh gibt es in den Größen SIZE: 38 - 49 Half size: 39,5 - 45,5 und die Halben z.B. bei:

http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport...us-Artic-GTX-SPD-System---Gore-Tex-22654.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich korrigiere auf: gÃ¼nstige Bezugsquelle (<=160â¬) und verfÃ¼gbare halbe GrÃ¶Ãen.


----------



## Samoth (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Club ;-),

ich habe mittlerweile noch immer den non-GTX im Einsatz, werde es aber diesen Winter mit zusätzlichen Überschuhen versuchen. Nun lese ich hier im Thread, dass der eine oder andere auch mit Einlegesohlen recht feine Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Wie schaut es aktuell aus? Erfahrungen, die ihr mitteilen möchtet? 

Gruß vom baldigen Klumpfuss
Samoth


----------



## Creeping Death (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Samoth,

trotz der tollen Eigenschaften des Artic GTX kriegt man bei sehr niedrigen Temparaturen durch die Verbindungsstelle der Cleats etwas kalte Zehen. Es ist nicht so, dass die Zehen taub vor Kälte wurden, aber nach längeren Ausfahrten hat man schon die Kälte gespürt. Der Rest des Schuhs ist stets mollig warm.

Um der Kältebrücke, die durch die Cleats verursacht wird entgegenzuwirken, habe ich mir die Thermo-Einlegesohlen von Tchibo gekauft gehabt. Ich habe sie unter die beiliegende Innensohle vom Artic GTX gelegt. Leider hat sie, wenn überhaupt, nur minimal was gebracht. Die Kältebrücke konnte ich leider nicht ganz eliminieren.

Trotzdem sind die Schuhe absolut empfehlenswert. Ich bin im letzten Winter fast täglich zwischen 2-4 stunden, auch bei fast -20°C unterwegs gewesen und hab es genossen. Sie passen perfekt und sind leicht. Ich kann es kaum abwarten, wieder einen klirrend kalten Winter zu erleben und mit dem Fahrrad durch Eis und Schnee zu fahren. 

Möge Gott den Spike-Reifen segnen. Amen.


----------



## Samoth (1. November 2011)

*lach* Den Spikereifen segnen... 

Dann werde ich mich  mal nach Sohlen umsehen. Falls noch jemand einen Vorschlag hat: Immer her damit!


----------



## -Fritzz- (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe nun den ganzen Thread gelesen und war auch vor nun mehr 2 Stunden bei nem Laden und habe beide Modelle, also Celsius GTX und Celsius Arctic GTX in 45 und 46 ausgiebig anprobiert.
Nun bin ich von Natur aus sowas wie ein "Kaltfüßer". Ich will den Schuh wegen seiner Wasserdichtigkeit auch im Herbst und im Frühjahr bei bis 10-15°C tragen. Allerdings haben auch mit dicken Skisocken meine Füße nach ein paar Minuten im Laden noch nicht gekocht und ich habe keine besonders großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden gemerkt, nur, dass der Arctic durch seine Fütterung noch bequemer sitzt als der normale Celsius.
Kann man den Arctic bei mehr als 10°C und feuchter Witterung noch angenehm tragen oder geht man darin ein?

Ein weiteres Problem vor dem ich stehe ist die Größe:
Wenn man im Wintern nun den Schuh mit dicken Socken anzieht und evtl noch eine zusätzliche Sohle einlegt ist eine Nummer größer denke ich angebracht. Allerdings sitzen sie dann mit dünnen Socken sehr weit und ich habe das Gefühl in den Schuhen zu schwimmen.
Wie weit müssen denn die Schuhe im Winter sein, um eine Isolationschicht zu bilden?? Bei den Arctic in Größe 45 mit Skisocken hatte ich nach vorne noch eine gute halbe Daumenbreite Platz und der Schuh saß angenehm fest..

Wozu würdet Ihr mir raten??

Vielen Dank,
und beste Grüße!


----------



## -Fritzz- (7. November 2011)

Habe mich jetzt für den Arctic in Größe 46 entschieden.
Am Wochenende werde ich ihn mal testen. Mal sehn wie er sich bei 5-10°C plus schlägt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZombieBike (8. November 2011)

Ich habe seit letztem Winter den "normalen" Celsius, hier kurz meine Erfahrungen:

Größe: Ich trage normalerweise 42,5-43 und habe den Celsius in 44 bestellt. In Verbindung mit etwas dickeren Socken und Einlegesohlen (oben Fell, unten Alu) passt der Schuh perfekt.

Kälteschutz: bei weniger als -10°C fahre ich eigentlich nicht, bis da hat der Schuh aber über eine ordentliche Zeit (etwa 3h) warmgehalten.

Ansonsten: 
+++ Gute Passform und prima Schnürsystem, absolut wasserdicht und daher auch eine gute Alternative bei wärmeren Matschwetter.
--- Sehr rutschige Sohle auf glatten Oberflächen. Ich habe bei nasser Sohle/Pedalen zum Teil große Probleme mich schnell einzuklicken.

Allein wegen letztem Punkt würde ich mir die Schuhe nicht mehr kaufen und nach einer Alternative schauen.

Bestellt hatte ich ihn bei Chainreaction in Verbindung mit einer %-Aktion. Die liefern schnell und vesandkostenfrei nach Deutschland.


----------



## Forest (20. November 2011)

Ab diesem Winter habe ich den Arctic nun auch im Einsatz.

Positiv:
Verarbeitung und Paßform sind hervorragend.
Das Schnürsystem ist nach kurzer Gewöhnung auch sehr praktisch.

Negativ:
Das Profil der Sohle ist etwas zu hart und somit ist er einfach arg rutschig.
Vor allem enttäuscht bin ich aber über die mäßige Wärmeisolierung der Sohle 
Bereits bei knapp über Null werden nach etwa 45min. die Zehen von unten kalt.
Für einen Winterschuh, der bis -30°C spezifiziert ist ein No Go 

Gruß

Forest


----------



## TitusLE (21. November 2011)

Forest schrieb:


> Negativ:
> Vor allem enttäuscht bin ich aber über die mäßige Wärmeisolierung der Sohle
> Bereits bei knapp über Null werden nach etwa 45min. die Zehen von unten kalt.
> Für einen Winterschuh, der bis -30°C spezifiziert ist ein No Go



Das kann ich - leider - nur bestätigen. Ich habe auch ständig kalte Füße in den Schuhen und vermute, dass es an den Cleats liegt, da die kalten Füße auch mit Überschuhen bleiben. Klar, die Cleats bleiben die Kältebrücke. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich bei so einem Schuh an der Stelle mehr erwartet.


----------



## sakura (22. November 2011)

_Hi zusammen,_



Forest schrieb:


> ...
> Vor allem enttäuscht bin ich aber über die mäßige Wärmeisolierung der Sohle
> Bereits bei knapp über Null werden nach etwa 45min. die Zehen von unten kalt.
> Für einen Winterschuh, der bis -30°C spezifiziert ist ein No Go
> ...





TitusLE schrieb:


> Das kann ich - leider - nur bestätigen. Ich habe auch ständig kalte Füße in den Schuhen und vermute, dass es an den Cleats liegt, da die kalten Füße auch mit Überschuhen bleiben. Klar, die Cleats bleiben die Kältebrücke. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich bei so einem Schuh an der Stelle mehr erwartet.



_also ihr habt ihn jetzt schon an und habt kalte Füße ???? 
Ich fahre noch immer mit Sommerschuhen ( Touren von 4h ) *dicken Socken* ( 24 euro das paar ) und GORE- Überzieher.

Einlegesohlen haben bei mir nix gebracht, zumal ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, wo da von unten Kälte her kommen soll ? Ich habe da nix von gemerkt.

Das der Schuh nicht so warm ist, liegt am Aufbau generell. Er ist zwar aus GORE- Material aber relativ dünn gefüttert. 
Wer es also richtig warm haben will, sollte sich unbedingt dicke Socken und/ oder Einlegesohlen, eventuell beheizbare, besorgen. 

Das was mir letzten Winter aufgefallen ist, ist das der Schuh um den Knöchelbereich recht niedrig geschnitten ist und von es von daher dort zu Auskühlungen kommen kann.
_


----------



## TitusLE (22. November 2011)

sakura schrieb:


> _Hi zusammen,_
> 
> _also ihr habt ihn jetzt schon an und habt kalte Füße ????
> Ich fahre noch immer mit Sommerschuhen ( Touren von 4h ) *dicken Socken* ( 24 euro das paar ) und GORE- Überzieher.
> ...



Ja, ich bin ihn zuletzt schon gefahren (Temperaturen von 0°C +/- 1) und hatte nach dreieinhalb Stunden EISkalte Füße. 
Im letzten Jahr bin ich sie bei niedrigeren Temperaturen noch mit dicker Lammfellsohle und dicken Überschuhen gefahren. Genutzt hat es nix. Socken waren lange Skisocken, die allerdings nicht allzu dick waren.


----------



## Forest (22. November 2011)

sakura schrieb:


> _
> ...Einlegesohlen haben bei mir nix gebracht, zumal ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, wo da von unten Kälte her kommen soll ? Ich habe da nix von gemerkt...
> 
> 
> _



Stichwort "Kältebrücke": Das Pedal und der Cleat sind prächtige Wärmeleiter, die die Wärme wirkungsvoll aus der Sohle ziehen 

Gruß

Forest


----------



## sakura (23. November 2011)

Forest schrieb:


> Stichwort "Kältebrücke": Das Pedal und der Cleat sind prächtige Wärmeleiter, die die Wärme wirkungsvoll aus der Sohle ziehen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Forest



_Hi @Forest,

ja das ist mir schon bewusst. das "Problem" was ich jetzt aber habe ist, daß die Cleats bei diesem Schuh ja ansich gar nicht von innen justiert werden und der Hersteller auch angiebt, diesen Bereich entsprechend isoliert zu haben. Und da ich genau an dieser Übertragungsstelle nicht viel an Kälte spühre, gerad eim gegensatz zu meinem älteren Winterkombi ( dicke Socken - Somerschuh - Überzieher ).

Aber nun gut, daß tut ja hier nicht so zur Sache und ist wahrscheinlich ein Ding des persönlichen Empfindens._

_Ich würde daher neben den schon von anderen usern empfohlenen Einlegesohen auf jeden Fall entsprechende Socken ausprobieren. 

Ich hatte auch schon ein Sortiment durch, nachdem ich dann auf eine Tour die Zehen so kalt hatte, daß ich mir spontan in einem Trekkingladen dieses Marinowoll- Socken geholt habe. 
Die sind nur in 600g/ qm, der Verkäufer sagte damals, daß es auch noch welche in 900g/ qm Material - ergo noch wärmer - gibt.
Oh ich habe gerade gelesen man muß ich noch nicht mal solo tragen, also den Socken. Man kann auch einen üblichen dünnen Socken drunter tragen._


----------



## SantaCruzBlur (3. Dezember 2011)

-Fritzz- schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt für den Arctic in Größe 46 entschieden.
> Am Wochenende werde ich ihn mal testen. Mal sehn wie er sich bei 5-10°C plus schlägt..



Hallo Fritzz, ich möchte den Schuh bei gleichen Bedingungen benützen wie du. Wie ist der Schuh bei rund 10°C. Geht man darin ein, oder ist er wie ein Wanderschuh noch angenehm? Danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2011)

SantaCruzBlur schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzz, ich möchte den Schuh bei gleichen Bedingungen benützen wie du. Wie ist der Schuh bei rund 10°C. Geht man darin ein, oder ist er wie ein Wanderschuh noch angenehm? Danke für deine Rückmeldung.



Also ich würde den Schuh erst ab 5 Grad nehmen. Darüber ist er eindeutig zu warm. Da kann man locker mit sommerschuhen fahren.  Bin jetzt auch wieder auf den Celsius umgestiegen. Bei dem vielen Regen zur Zeit hab ich keine Lust auf nasse Füße und sonst gibt es ja auch keine Alternativen für die five tens bei Regen... Da fahr ich lieber mit klickies und richtig geilen Schuhen rum... 

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk


----------



## -Fritzz- (23. Januar 2012)

> Hallo Fritzz, ich möchte den Schuh bei gleichen Bedingungen benützen wie du. Wie ist der Schuh bei rund 10°C. Geht man darin ein, oder ist er wie ein Wanderschuh noch angenehm? Danke für deine Rückmeldung.



Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.. war schon lange nicht mehr auf der Seite hier..

Ich bin bisher jedes Wochenende in diesem Winter mit diesen Schuhen gefahren. Aber erst ein Mal bei leichtem Frost.. Bei -1 bis -2°C waren meine Füße auch noch nicht kalt. Aber auch nicht sonderlich warm. Eher so auf dem schmalen Grat dazwischen.. hatte da aber auch nur normale Socken an.

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt bei +2°C hatte ich in dem Schuh Trekkingsocken (Falke TK4, also sehr warme Socken) an. Der Fuß war angenehm war.

Eine Tour habe ich bei +7 bis +8°C gemacht. Der Fuß war zum Teil sehr warm, gerade wenn man steht. Aber in einer sehr angenehmen Weise. Bisher war es so, egal wie warm der Fuß auch war, trocken war er immer. Und das ist ein riesiger Pluspunkt.

Auch die Wasserdichtigkeit. Bei dem Matschwetter stelle ich mich nach der Tour mit den Schuhen in einen großen Eimer Wasser und wasche sie. Super dicht, selbst wenn das Wasser bis zum Knöchel steht.

Denke, dass ich den Schuh auch bis +10°C, wenn nicht noch etwas mehr fahren kann.
Habe von Natur aus eh immer recht kalte Füße 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (6. Februar 2012)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung zu dem Thema, nachdem die Temperaturen z.Z. ja recht sportlich sind:

- Ich bin seit 3 Wintern mit den *Sidi Diabolo GTX* unterwegs - ein toller, leichter Wettkampfschuh und bei Übergangswetter ausreichend - aber bei harten Minusgraden, kommt er schnell an seine Grenzen!
- daher habe ich mir im Herbst den *Celsius Artic GTX* geholt und muss sagen: kein Vergleich! Der Northwave ist viel wärmer und *heute bei -19,2°C* (ohne Überschuhe!) 40min in die Arbeit geradelt - die Füsse waren zwar kühl, aber nicht unangenehm - da wären mit die Zehen mit dem Sidi schon nach 15min abgefroren!

Fazit: *Sidi Diabolo* ist top für die Übergangszeit (bis -5°C) und als Wettkampfschuh durch sehr harte Sohle und direkten Kontakt zum Pedal unschlagbar - *Celsius Artic,* ideal wenn es dann mal etwas kälter wird!


----------



## -Fritzz- (6. Februar 2012)

Acuh von mir eine Rückmeldung:

Ich bin gestern eine 4 Stunden Tour gefahren. Temperaturen warem zwischen -14 und -8°C.

Meine Füße waren angenehm war, aber die Zehen waren doch echt lausig kalt. Trotz eingelegter Lammfellsohle!
Ich denke aber, dass ich die kalten Füße wegen meiner zu kleinen Winterhose habe.. Unten am Beim beim Übergang zum Schuh fehlen ca. 4cm Hose. Da ist nur Socken, kein Windstopper..

Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2012)

meine sind bei northwave zur reklamation. rechts zieht es wie hechtsuppe.
ganz toll, zwei wochen ohne winterschuhe bei minusgraden


----------



## Kraksler (14. Dezember 2012)

Da der Artic in der Bike als Sieger herausgegangen ist, habe ich es gewagt und mir auch diesen Schuh gekauft.

Bei BOC für 173.

Werde heute die Cleats einstellen und morgen gehts dann auf Tour.

Mal sehen wie der ist.


----------



## zett78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei bike discount nur heute für 149 EUR

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2013/a56644/celsius-artic-gtx-winterschuhe-schwarz-blau.html


----------



## sa88oc (14. Dezember 2012)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Da der Artic in der Bike als Sieger herausgegangen ist, habe ich es gewagt und mir auch diesen Schuh gekauft.
> 
> Bei BOC für 173.
> 
> ...



Und?


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. Dezember 2012)

kann das gute testergebniss von den northwave bei diversen klatschblättern nicht nachvollziehen.
die wasserdichtigkeit ist gut, aber meine zehen werden bei -5°C trotz dicker skisocken schon kalt.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Dezember 2012)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> kann das gute testergebniss von den northwave bei diversen klatschblättern nicht nachvollziehen.
> die wasserdichtigkeit ist gut, aber meine zehen werden bei -5°C trotz dicker skisocken schon kalt.


Da hast du recht ,mir gehts auch so.
Aber das ist bei jedem Winterschuh so.
Das Problem ist das der Fuß star auf dem Pedal ist.Wenn du mit dem Schuh laufen würdest hast du keine kalten Füße.Ist so im Winter außer du benutzt zusätzlich eine Schuhheizung.


----------



## CC. (15. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn der Fuß samt aller Socken _und_ Einlegesohlen genügend Platz hat, die Cleats recht weich eingestellt sind - damit sich der Schuh auch bewegen kann - und der Schuh nicht _zu warm_ ist, weil dann Schwitzen die Füße, dann funktioniert das auch mit dem Wärmehaushalt.
Ich hab mir den Shimano gekauft, weil mir der Northwave wegen irgendwas nicht angenehm war. Funktioniert mit Alu-kaschierten Einlegesohlen und einfachen Socken über 6 Stunden, bin ganz zufrieden. Aber 1,5 Nummern größer...
Und zwischendurch mal absteigen und ein paar Meter laufen, ist nie verkehrt...

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLichtsammler (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir auch den Northwave zugelegt und bin auch ganz zufrieden damit.

Allerdings hatte ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt ein Problem mit dem Schnee der am Clean festhing.
Ich kam nicht in die Klick-Pedale ... und musst auf die andere Seite wechseln - "ohne Klick".

Das Problem:
Die Sohle ist extrem rutschig auf der Metallfläche. 
Hat jemand Pedale, die für den Notfall mit dem Schuh einigermaßen funktionieren?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## hasomat (8. Januar 2013)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> kann das gute testergebniss von den northwave bei diversen klatschblättern nicht nachvollziehen.
> die wasserdichtigkeit ist gut, aber meine zehen werden bei -5°C trotz dicker skisocken schon kalt.


 
Moin, 

habe mir die Schuhe auch kurz vor Weihnachten gegönnt, sie waren ja Testsieger für `kalt´. Leider kamen sie so spät bei mir an, dass ich sie nur bei mildem Wetter testen konnte. Temperaturen lagen so um die 0°C. Ergebnis : die Füße wurden nach 30 Minuten kalt. Das nächste Mal bei knapp -3 Grad und Schneefall nach 30 Minuten kalte Füße (trotz Bewegungen beim Fahren und kurzem Gehen - btw. ich kaufe mir RADschuhe, weil ich RADfahren will und nicht laufen...). Beim nächsten Mal habe ich die Schuhe vor dem Fahren auf die Heizung gestellt, so dass sie vorgewärmt waren. Jetzt war´s draussen auch nur +3 Grad und wieder wurden die Füsse nach 45 Minuten kalt - dieses Mal nicht nur von der Sohle her, sondern auch vom Spann. 
Ich hab das dann moniert und der Händler meinte, ich solle sie zurückschicken, die würden das dann beim Hersteller reklamieren...
Fazit : meine alten halb so teuren Herbst/Winterschuhe sind mit Neoprenüberschuh a) billiger und b) wärmer... und c) habe ich jetzt, wo´s wieder kalt wird, keine Schuhe aber bezahlt...
Von einen derart beworbenen Schuh in dieser Preisklasse erwarte ich mehr !

Gruß, Hasomat


----------



## gewitterBiker (9. Januar 2013)

Ich finde generell interessant wie sehr die Eindrücke voneinander abweichen. 
Heute morgen bei -3° ins Büro gefahren, 1:45h: warme Füsse die ganze Zeit.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Januar 2013)

hasomat schrieb:


> Von einen derart beworbenen Schuh in dieser Preisklasse erwarte ich mehr !
> 
> Gruß, Hasomat


 

tests in zeitschriften sind zu 90% gekauft und unserious, das sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.

ohne irgend eine art von wärmeisolierung kann ein schuh grundsätzlich nich warm sein, und dieser hier schaut auf den bildern so aus als ob er garkeine hat, oder zumindest nur das was jeder 08/15 turnschuh hat..

 das ist ein schuh der wirklich ne isolierung drin hat und in richtung -30° schuh geht.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kamik-Patriot4-WK0041-Herren-Snowboots/dp/B0078J26S0/ref=pd_cp_a_1"]Kamik Patriot4 WK0041 Herren Snowboots: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]

schau dir mal das bild an wo man in den schuh reinsehen kann, das rot gefärbte ist die isolationsstärke, des schuhs.
in etwa soviel stärke ist algemein nötig um wirklich im bereich -30° zu wärmen.

ich meinerseits bin zwar wenig kälteempfindlich hab mir aber zum spass nen daunenhausschuh zu weihnachten gwünscht und bekommen.
da daunenprodukte die beste wärmeleistung bieten" im bereich gewicht zu wärmehaltevermögen" denk ich wird der hauschuh auch bis -15° oder mehr taugen mal abwarten auf schlechtes wetter.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?part=main&mod_nr=183934&k_id=0103&hot=0


----------



## gewitterBiker (10. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> tests in zeitschriften sind zu 90% gekauft und unserious, das sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.
> 
> ohne irgend eine art von wärmeisolierung kann ein schuh grundsätzlich nich warm sein, und dieser hier schaut auf den bildern so aus als ob er garkeine hat, oder zumindest nur das was jeder 08/15 turnschuh hat..



Hauptsache irgendwas geschrieben, oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Der Schuh ist sehr gut isoliert und durch bloses surfen im Internet und Bilder anschauen wohl kaum zu beurteilen.
Und was der Link auf einen SnowBoot soll bleibt uns allen wohl auch rätselhaft.


----------



## ralphi911 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich habe den Northwave Celsius Artic GTX selber und er ist der beste Winterschuh, welcher ich bis jetzt hatte. Aber bis -30° funktioniert er bei mir auch nicht. 2-3 Stunden bei -5° gehen. Der Schuh ist innen mit einem Fell isoliert. Er hat also eine Isolation!
Ich bekomme sehr schnell kalte Füsse. Wenn bei uns in der Gruppe alle noch mit den Sommerschuhen genug warm haben, ziehe ich schon die Winterschuhe an.
Vor den Artic GTX hatte ich den Shimano SH-MW02 und dem Specialized Defroster. Beide sind etwas schlechter in der Isolation. Da wurde es mir bei 0° schon nach 2 Stunden kalt. Den Shimano benutze ich immer noch, wenn es nicht ganz so kalt ist.
Wichtig, wie hier andere auch schon geschrieben haben, den Schuh lieber etwas zu groß kaufen, damit man vorne noch Luft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Januar 2013)

@gewitterBiker
solltest nochmal genau schaun was ich geschrieben hab, nicht irgendwas.

deine aussage:
"Ich finde generell interessant wie sehr die EindrÃ¼cke voneinander abweichen. "
ist im grunde nichtssagend.

da dir nicht aufgefallen ist das hier fast jeder sagt er friert schon ab -5Â° mit den dingern, und die meist ned verstehen warum das so ist, wenn der doch bis -35Â° angegeben ist.

ein schuh der keine oder eben wenig isolierung hat kann nicht warm halten!!


der link von einfachen winterschuhen soll allgemein zeigen wie schuhe isoliert sind die wirklich in nem minus bereich wÃ¤rmen.

da du es nicht verstehen willst nochmal speziel fÃ¼r dich ein schuh der nicht mindestens ~1,5cm stÃ¤rke isolierendes material hat kann nicht bei -35Â° wÃ¤rmen.

das du bei bei -3Â° nicht gefroren hast ist ja ok, und das du auf unseriouse tests reingefallen bist tut mir leid, aber es soll ein hinweis fÃ¼r andere leute sein, damit die eben nicht in dem glauben durch falsche werbung 200â¬ umsonst ausgeben.


----------



## ralphi911 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich muss GewitterBiker in Schutz nehmen! Ich bin der Meinung, dass er der Beste ist und die anderen noch schlechter sind! Kannst du uns dann einen besseren Bike Winterschuh für das SPD-System empfehlen?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2013)

gestern bei + 4°C mit normalen socken + seals skins

3 std bei wind + regen. rechte zehen etwas klamm. bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich empfindlich. leicht enttäuschend ist es aber schon.
werde mal wollsocken als "baselayer" probieren.

ist übrigens das zweite paar. bei nr.1 war rechts die membran (oder was auch immer) nicht ok und ich hatte einen kalten fuß während der andere lecker warm war.


----------



## gewitterBiker (10. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @gewitterBiker
> solltest nochmal genau schaun was ich geschrieben hab, nicht irgendwas.
> 
> deine aussage:
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist alles wirklich Mumpiz was du da von dir gibst. Wie auch immer du den Schuh beurteilst, du tust es ohne ihn je ausprobiert zu haben, weswegen man nichts was du sagst ernst nehmen kann. 

Du hast sicher schon in Redaktionen gearbeitet und kannst sehr gut beuerteilen wie Tests entstehen. Dass man z.B. Thermographien fälscht halte ich für absolut ausgeschlossen: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...thermographie-winterschuhe-im-test/a2986.html 
Die verschiedenen Tests, die ich gelesen habe decken sich im Übrigen zu 100% mit meinen Erfahrungen. Nicht nur in Zeitschriften sondern z.B. auch bei Amazon.

Mein Satz von oben sagt klar aus: Menschen haben offensichtlich unterschiedliches Kälteempfinden. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso manche in diesem Schuh frieren, andere nicht. 
Vielleicht liegt es auch an den verwendeten Socken (ich ziehe Skisocken an), vielleicht sitzen die Schuhe zu eng und das Luftpolster fehlt.
Vielleicht auch daran, dass es zwei Versionen gibt und die Leute nicht genau hinschauen: 
http://www.northwave.com/en/product/_celsius_g.t.x.
http://www.northwave.com/en/product/_celsius_artic_g.t.x.

Viele sind auch hier im Forum mit dem Schuh sehr zufrieden. 

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht: wer bei -35° noch biken geht sollte sich tatsächlich nach einem anderen Schuh umschauen. Wo das allerdings steht, dass das der Schuh können soll habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Januar 2013)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich muss GewitterBiker in Schutz nehmen! Ich bin der Meinung, dass er der Beste ist und die anderen noch schlechter sind! Kannst du uns dann einen besseren Bike Winterschuh für das SPD-System empfehlen?


 
nein da ich normale pedale hab, und damit 100% freie schuhwahl.

ob es der beste ist kann ich ebenfalls ned beurteilen da ich 1000 schuhe durchstudieren müsste.
aber wenn das der beste schuh für das klicksystem ist, ist es ne traurige bilanz.

bei google bilder spd suche hab ich von der optik keinen ordentlich gefütterten schuh gefunden, aber der gefällt mir zumindest da vollleder und als isolierung thinsulate angegeben ist, aber eben auch zu wenig für echten winter.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...-MTB-SPD-Winterschuh-2013-schwarz-silber.html


@_gewitterBiker_

das mit den thermobildern usw... warum soll man ein einfaches bild ned anpassen können?
ich komme aus den grafischen bereich und photoshop war bei mit vor 20 jahren schon standart.

und das "fachzeitschriften" grossteils unserious testen ist schon lange bekannt, nen bonus"schmiergeld" von ner firma für ne werbeanzeige und schon ändert sich der test....

ich nehm aber auch grundsätzlich hersteller nicht alzu ernst die eben sowas abziehen nen einfachen radschuh der für herbst ok ist, als megaschuh der für reisen auf dem nordpol gedacht ist verkaufen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...erschuhe-schwarz-blau.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

nur so nebenbei man sollte sich ned jeden mist von "fachzeitschrieften" einreden lassen, der effekt des , es steht in zeitschrieft xyz drin darum ist es so.... ist mit bekannt, nur oft schalten leute dann noch den hausverstand aus und nehmen sogar blödsin hin.

beispiel:
wenn in der bike stehen würde das ein simples T-shirt die ultimative mega winterjacke ist mit klarem testsieg, du und haufen andere die eben nicht mal drüber nachdenken das da was ned stimmen kann, kaufen.

und dann die verwunderung warum frier ich in der megawinter jacke schon bei +10°..."die ja nur simples t-shirt ist".

und nur so nebenbei man kann sehr gut produkte durch bilder abschätzen, zwar nich die reine verarbeitung, aber den aufbau, verwendete materailien, und bei ner vernünftigen beschreibung auch die funktionalität.


----------



## ralphi911 (10. Januar 2013)

Bitte diskutiere nicht bei Themen  mit, wenn du nicht einmal etwas Ähnliches besitzt! Ich glaube da bist du der falsche!  Überlasse das den Leuten, die diesen Schuh, oder ähnliche Winterschuhe besitzen. Die könne aus Erfahrung sprechen!


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Januar 2013)

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...h-45NRTH-Woelvhammer-Winter-Cycling-Boot.html

der ist wärmer obs die past oder ned.


----------



## ralphi911 (10. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist der wärmer, aber du weisst es nicht! Also lass es, solange du nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprichst!


----------



## Kraksler (10. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe den Celsius Artic seit ein paar Wochen. 

Folgendes kann ich bisher dazu sagen:

Bei 0 Grad habe ich mit Wollsocken noch warme Füsse. Noch wärmer wirds vielleicht mit anderen Einlagen und Skisocken. 

Er ist wasserdicht. Bin damit durch tiefe Fützen gelaufen und bekam keine nassen Füsse. 

Bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist die Sohle auf Stein nicht sehr griffig. Auch das ausgeklinkt fahren ist sehr gefährlich. Ist halt ein Klickschuh und nicht zum wandern geeignet. 

Wenn er jetzt noch beim Minustemperaturen warm hält bin ich zufrieden. Zur Not probiere ich zusätzlich noch Gamaschen drüber aus. Obwohl mir das bei so nem Schuh wiederspricht.


----------



## gewitterBiker (10. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und das "fachzeitschriften" grossteils unserious testen ist schon lange bekannt, nen bonus"schmiergeld" von ner firma für ne werbeanzeige und schon ändert sich der test....



Falsch. Das wird zwar immer wieder behauptet aber es ist weder bekannt noch wahr.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und nur so nebenbei man kann sehr gut produkte durch bilder abschätzen,  zwar nich die reine verarbeitung, aber den aufbau, verwendete  materailien, und bei ner vernünftigen beschreibung auch die  funktionalität.



Kann sein, dass man das kann. Nur du kannst es ganz offensichtlich nicht. Jetzt denk mal nach: vielleicht sind die Bilder ja auch... GEFÄLSCHT und die Beschreibungen GEKAUFT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Januar 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hallo SchuheggsbÃ¤rte.....
> 
> Den Unterschied von wÃ¤rmen und warm halten solltest du kennen, bevor du das in die Runde wirfst.
> Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber du behauptest hier Dinge mit gefÃ¤hrlichem Halbwissen.
> Unterlege deine Aussagen doch bitte mit Fakten, die Hand und FuÃ ( Achtung Wortspiel) haben?


 
hmm kenn ich unterschied wÃ¤rme und warm halten.... ned so ganz.

aber allein durch den aufbau Ã¼berzeugt der von mir verlinkte schuh und er wird sogar klar beschrieben, im gegensatz zu manch anderem teil.

die wichtigsten punkte fÃ¼r mich sind 200g thinsulate wÃ¤rmeisolierung was durchaus schon in ne brauchbare richtung fÃ¼r minus grade geht+ ne zusÃ¤zliche mir unbekannte wÃ¤rmeisolierung.
 und gegen wind der im grunde wÃ¤rmekiller nummer 1 ist ist er voll isoliert da lÃ¼ckenloses leder/kufa aufbau.

die angaben vom hersteller wirken sehr serious da er im gegensatz zu anderem zeug vernÃ¼nftig eingestuft  und beschrieben ist find ich nebenbei gesagt genial:

" So sorgt der gut isolierte Innenschuh zusammen mit dem abriebfesten, wetterfesten AuÃenschuh selbst bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt fÃ¼r optimalen Komfort."

der preis ist natÃ¼rlich Ã¼berdimensioniert, aber da es keine warmen schuhe fÃ¼r den winter mit SPD gibt mÃ¼sste ich sowas kaufen.

und da ich nach 30min suche im netz nur diesen schuh gefunden hab der halbwegs warm sein kann, denk ich es is mÃ¶glich das wirklich keine echten winterschuhe fÃ¼r SPD gebaut werden.
 @_DrFuManChu_

ob ich beide getestet hab?
nein hab ich nicht, da ich kein SPD sytem nutze.

aber da ich ein sehr praktisch denkender mensch bin wÃ¼rde ich spÃ¤testens im winter die pedale tauschen gegen normale und eben echte winterschuhe nutzen die jede temp mitmachen und schon fÃ¼r ~50â¬ zu haben sind.

200â¬ fÃ¼r nen schuh der in etwa 0Â° mitmacht also herbst oder
 350â¬ fÃ¼r nen schuh der zwar wintertauglich ist aber auch kaum mehr als -10-15Â° mitmacht ist ebenfalls zu extrem.


----------



## moxrox (11. Januar 2013)

Ich benutze MTB Schuhe von Sidi und zwar leichte Sommerschuhe aus Leder für Klickpedale. 

Bei Temperaturen bis -4 C benutze ich 2x Überschuhe. Zuerst Neoprenüberschuhe mit mittlerer Stärke und darüber dünnere dichte Regenüberschuhe (benutze welche von Mavic). Also ein Zwiebelprinzip sozusagen und damit fahre ich ganz gut bisher und Kältempfinden kommt erst bei ca.-3/-4 nach ca. 2.5-3 Stunden auf, vielleicht teilweise vom Schwitzen. Bei kälteren Temeraturen würde ich dicke Neoprenüberschuhe nehmen. Aber bisher war der Winter nicht so kalt hier und der Regen ist eher ein größerer Motavationsproblem, bzw ich fahre  teilweise überhaupt nicht zur Zeit bei der Nässe, als bei Kälte zu fahren. Bei ALDI hatte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen die heizbaren Einlegesohlen gekauft welche ich bei tieferen Temperaturen nehmen würde, bisher konnte ich sie nicht nutzen. Vielleicht kommt der Winter noch. 

Ich habe mit SPD Winterschuhen keine Erfahrung, nehmt ihr keine Überschuhe ab einer gewissen Temperatur ?


----------



## Magico80 (2. November 2013)

Ich habe mir die Arctic nun auch bestellt. Habe recht große und breite Füße. Im Sommer fahre ich andere Northwaves in Gr. 49 in denen ich aber mit dünnen Socken mittlerweile etwas Luft habe. Ich habe mir die Arctic nun auch in 49 bestellt und der große Zeh drückt aussen leicht unangenehm. War das bei euch auch so? Läuft sich das ein?

Danke


----------



## Creeping Death (2. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Arctic nun auch bestellt. Habe recht große und breite Füße. Im Sommer fahre ich andere Northwaves in Gr. 49 in denen ich aber mit dünnen Socken mittlerweile etwas Luft habe. Ich habe mir die Arctic nun auch in 49 bestellt und der große Zeh drückt aussen leicht unangenehm. War das bei euch auch so? Läuft sich das ein?
> 
> Danke


Moin,
Also ich trage regulär Schuhe in der Größe 42-43 und habe mir daher die Artic GTX in der Größe 44 gekauft gehabt. Passt perfekt mit dünnen bis mitteldicken Socken. Allerdings bei sehr tiefen Temparaturen habe ich meine Smartwool-Socken an und da war es ein wenig eng. Daher hab ich sie verkauft und mir die Extreme Winter GTX in 44,5 gekauft.
Was ich sagen will, probier die Schuhe mit deinen dicksten Radsocken an und da darf dann nichts am Zeh drücken. Wenn sie zu eng sitzen verlierst du an Wärmeisolation und Komfort.. 
Die Schuhe haben eine so feste Zehenkappe, so dass sich der Schuh nicht einlaufen lassen wird. Gleich die richtige Größe kaufen um später Enttäuschungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Magico80 (2. November 2013)

Hmm...leider gibts den nicht größer. :-( Auch keinen anderen. Schade...ich hab das Gefühl, daß es eigentlich nur beim Laufen drückt weil der Schuh dann von den Stollen her schräg steht nach meinem Gefühl. Ich werd mich mal aufs Rad damit setzen in der Wohnung.


----------



## Magico80 (3. November 2013)

noch mal ich...als der Schuh drückt nicht wirklich vom Aussenmaterial sondern eher wird der Fuss durch die Wölbung im Fußbett unangenehm "zusammengestaucht". Ich weiss nicht wie ich das richtig erklären soll.

Ich habe meine Sommer MTB Schuhe auch von Northwave, die die absolut gleiche Sohle habe und die drücken kein Stück. Problem ist echt, daß es in meiner Größe keinen anderen gibt. :-(


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2013)

Hast du mal deine Sommerschuhe mit den dicken Socken ausprobiert? Drücken die dann auch so ähnlich, wie die Winterschuhe?
Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest du dann zu einer anderen Marke wechseln, die größere Schuhgrößen anbietet.


----------



## Magico80 (3. November 2013)

ja, mit den gleichen Socken. Da ist es nicht so. Auch hat der Celsius Arctic nicht die selbe Sohle wie der Celsius GTX. Ich war immer der Meinung daß der Arctic der selbe nur mit Fütterung ist.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Ich habe gerade den Arctic Commuter da (der ja der gleiche sein soll wie der Arctic nur neongelb)  und den Celsius GTX. Auf den ganzen Internetbildern haben beide die gleiche Sohle. Was ich aber geliefert bekam, war unterschiedlich. Der Celsius hatte die hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Arctic Commuter (Welcher aktuell sein soll) hat die hier vom Vorgänger:





Genau so sind bei allen Abbildungen im Netz die Zusatzstollen vorne mit drauf. Beim Celsius waren sie dran, beim Arctic nicht???



Was mir auch noch echt stinkt:
Ich habe die bei Bike Discount bestellt. Den Celsius und den Arctic je in 48 und 49. Geliefert bekam ich den Celsius in 48 und den Arctic in 49. Einfach weniger geliefert als bestellt und bezahlt. 2 Tage später bekomme ich dann erst auf Nachfrage telefonisch Auskunft, daß man bei Mehrfachbestellungen die Bestellmenge einfach kürzt weil sonst habe man ja bald keine Ware mehr am Lager? WTF? Einfach so weg gelassen. Die Ausrede dann per mail: Sei nicht lieferbar gewesen (War aber auf Grün gekennzeichnet). Ich solle anprobieren und den nicht passenden zurück schicken. Sie würden mir dann das passende Modell erneut zu senden*Kopfschüttel. 

Gestern, einen Tag nach dem Telefonat wurden dann alle reduziert? Wie geht das denn zusammen???


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2013)

Also, da scheint irgendwie etwas schiefgelaufen zu sein. Eigentlich sollten die Sohlen, egal ob Celsius, oder Artic, die gleiche Sohlen-/Stollenform haben. Da würde ich nochmal bei dem Versender nachhaken. Schick mir/uns doch mal Bilder von deinen beiden Schuhen, damit wir uns ein besseres Bild machen können.

Ich konnte z.B. keinen Unterschied in der Passform zwischen den Celsius Artic GTX und dem Extreme Winter GTX feststellen. Wäre ja auch Fatal, wenn innerhalb einer Marke die gleichen Schuhgrößen voneinander abwichen. Egal ob Sommer-, oder Winterschuhe.

Es ist schon ärgerlich, dass der Versender die Schuhanzahl gestrichen hat, aber ich vermute, dass die Schuld auch zum Teil an den Bestellern liegen könnte, denn wenn jeder Kunde sich 3-4 paar Schuhe zur Anprobe bestellen würde, hätte man ein leeres Lager und könnte weiteren Interressenten keine Ware mehr schicken. Allerdings ist die Aussage, dass man erst das eine Paar zurückschicken muss, um dann ein weiteres Paar zur Anprobe zu erhalten etwas realitätsfremd, da man die Passform direkt vergleichen sollte. Wer erinnert sich schon dran, wie genau die Schuhe vor einer Woche gepasst haben um sie mit den anderen vergleichen zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (3. November 2013)

Interessant,was?

1. Celsius Arctic GTX Commuter Gr. 49
2. Celsius GTX Gr. 48

Mit dem Versand: Deshalb hat der Gesetzgeber ja den Versand mit dem stationären Handel gleich gestellt. Weiter ist das so, daß wenn ich was brauch, ich nicht 2 Wochen hin und her senden kann, ich brauch das dann asap. Da kann ich dann gleich in stationären gehen und mir das da bestellen.

Weiter hab ich bei BikeDiscount schon so viel Kohle liegen lassen, daß ich sowas nur als Frechheit bezeichnen kann. Zudem hatte ich am Telefon ne pampige Frau. Sowas geht gar nicht. Das Geld hab ich zwar über Paypal wieder bekommen, aber erst nachdem ich anrief 2 Tage später und Paypal hat das erst mal einbehalten für weitere "Prüfungen". Das ist n schlechter Witz!


----------



## Creeping Death (4. November 2013)

Hmmm... da lag ich wohl doch falsch mit den identischen Sohlen. Na ja, da kann man leider nichts machen. Schau dir doch alternativ den Bike-Magazin Winterschuh-Test vom letzten Jahr an. Da wurden neben dem Artic GTX auch weitere Winterschuhe getestet. Vielleicht wirst du da fündig werden und findest ein paar Schuhe in der passenden Größe. Die Lake schnitt in mehreren Tests auch sehr gut ab, ist allerdings teurer.

Bei Versendern darf man nicht vergessen, dass bei so hohen Verkaufszahlen öfters Fachunkundiges Personal an der Hotline-Strippe hängen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich der Geschäftsleitung schriftlich mitteilen, warum du da nicht mehr einkaufen wirst. Wenn, dann kannst du nur so vielleicht etwas ändern. Ich kann dir Bike Components und r2 Bikes empfehlen. Habe bei denen öfters eingekauft und bei Fragen haben sich die Mitarbeiter immer Zeit genommen und meine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet. Da merkt man, dass dort viele sind, die Ahnung von Fahrrädern haben.


----------



## TitusLE (4. November 2013)

Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich leider nichts beitragen, möchte aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben.


Magico80 schrieb:


> Weiter ist das so, daß wenn ich was brauch, ich nicht 2 Wochen hin und her senden kann, ich brauch das dann asap. Da kann ich dann gleich in stationären gehen und mir das da bestellen.


Sowas kenne ich. Ich "brauche" meine Klamotten dann auch immer zügig. Wobei in diesem Fall absehbar war, dass der Winter kommen würde. Von daher...



> Weiter hab ich bei BikeDiscount schon so viel Kohle liegen lassen, daß ich sowas nur als Frechheit bezeichnen kann. Zudem hatte ich am Telefon ne pampige Frau. Sowas geht gar nicht. Das Geld hab ich zwar über Paypal wieder bekommen, aber erst nachdem ich anrief 2 Tage später und Paypal hat das erst mal einbehalten für weitere "Prüfungen". Das ist n schlechter Witz!


Ich kann bike-discount da durchaus verstehen. Wenn jeder Kunde 4 Paar Schuhe bestellen und davon drei Paar wieder zurückschicken würde, hätten die da bald echt ein Problem. Die Kombination von zwei verschiedenen Schuhen in verschiedenen Größen ist natürlich etwas unglücklich gewählt. Die pampige Dame am Telefon dagegen geht natürlich gar nicht. Überhaupt nicht. Genausowenig wie die Nummer, dass sie dir das Geld erst nach Aufforderung wieder zurückschicken. Da hätte ich mindestens erwartet, dass sie das Geld sofort nachdem sie die Bestellung gekürzt haben wieder erstatten. Dass Paypal das Geld wiederum ein paar Tage einbehält, ist wohl Pech. Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit bike-discount. Die liefern umgehend und haben bisher auch immer das Geld sehr zügig erstattet. 

Marco


----------



## Magico80 (4. November 2013)

Zur Zeit funktioniert bei den Versendern allgemein gefühlt gar nichts. Ich habe mehrere Bestellungen die Woche parallel laufen gehabt. Ein mal Jacken und Schuhe. Im Stationären Handel selbst in HH ist die Auswahl der Marken total beschränkt und die Größen erst recht. Da hab ich noch nie was direkt kaufen können an Klampotten.

Bike24: Pampiger Support am Telefon. Problem: Groß bewerben daß man auf Rechnung liefert, dazu aber keine Bedingungen ausgeben. Wenn mann dann bestellt, kommt nach einem Tag ne Mail, daß das nicht geht über 200Euro und man anders bezahlen soll. Nach Rückfrage wird dann pampig auf die AGB verwiesen. Für mich ist das Irreführung

Bike Discount: Pampiger Support am Telefon. Ware wird teilw. einfach nicht geliefert. Bestellt Dienstag, Geld erst nach Kontakt am Samstag zurück erstattet. Man soll dann neu bestellen.

Fahrrad.de: Versprochen wurde Versand am gleichen Tag wenn man bestellt bis 16Uhr. Bestellt 12Uhr, Versendet wurde erst am nächsten Tag. Bei der 1. Anfrage pampige Dame am Telefon. Dann geht Paket auf die Reise und wurde von der DHL beschädigt am Ausliefertag. Paket geht in die Nachverpackung. Telefonsupport DHL (Wieder mal weiblich) pampig und verweist nur auf die AGB. Man könne keine Laufzeiten garantieren und das Paket sei dann wohl schlecht verpackt gewesen. Die hat mich am Telefon einfach abgewürgt. Wieder Fahrrad.de angerufen, dann ein Männlicher Bearbeiter der sich der Sache sofort angenommen hat und freundlich war. Weiter hab ich dann bei DHL noch beschwert, auch auf der FB Seite. Testbausteine Copy&Paste antworten zur Folge. Irgendwann ruft mich dann der 2nd Level Support der DHL an, wenigstens freundlich aber machen konnte der auch nichts. Abholen im Depot auch nicht möglich. 1 Tag später sollte das Paket laut 2nd Support in Auslieferung gehen, nach Nachfrage ist das Paket nun nicht mehr Auffindbar. Ware kann nicht nachgeliefert werden da nicht mehr vorrätig.

Ich bekomm langsam echt n Hals!


----------



## TitusLE (4. November 2013)

Ei, du hast ja echt 'nen Lauf. Da wäre ich auch genervt.

Mit DHL hatte ich eigentlich bislang meist positive Erfahrungen, so dass ich die eigentlich wähle, wenn mehrere Versender zur Auswahl stehen. Problem ist nur, wenn da bei der Zustellung mal was nicht funktioniert. Dann steckt man da im System der großen Mühlen, die nur sehr langsam mahlen. Da hatten wir mal richtig Spaß mit denen. Meine Frau bleibt da immer hartnäckig, so dass sie uns einmal ein Paket, das schon fast wieder auf dem Rückweg war, weil die die Zweitzustellung nicht hingekriegt haben, nochmal per Express innerhalb einer halben Stunde zugestellt haben. Sind aber glücklicherweise Einzelfälle.


----------



## Magico80 (4. November 2013)

Wenn alles läuft, habe ich mit DHL auch positive Erfahrungen, wie auch mit jedem anderen Versender. Aber wenns mal nicht läuft, ist DHL so stur wie ein alter Ziegenbock. Da haben andere wie DPD reagiert und verbessert. Ich habe selbst einen kleinen Onlineshop und viel mit DHL/Post gemacht. Aber da wurden Sendungen verloren, beschädigt und nicht richtig zugestellt. Ersatz bekam ich vielleicht bei 20% der Fälle, beim Rest wurden mir fadenscheinige Ausreden unter die Nase gerieben mit Vermerk auf die AGB. Drecksladen! Die zehren doch nur noch von ihrer Monopolstellung und bevorzugung durch die ehemalige verstaatlichung.

Ich hatte auch immer die Vermutung daß DHL die Leute besser bezahlt als andere. Aber das ist ebenfalls ein Trugschluss. Die Leute müssen für den selben Hungerlohn arbeiten wie bei GLS und Co. Nur UPS bezahlt seine Leute "vernünftig". Und das sieht man auch schon am gepflegten äusseren Erscheinungsbild der Zusteller und deren Freundlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (4. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch immer die Vermutung daß DHL die Leute besser bezahlt als andere. Aber das ist ebenfalls ein Trugschluss. Die Leute müssen für den selben Hungerlohn arbeiten wie bei GLS und Co. Nur UPS bezahlt seine Leute "vernünftig". Und das sieht man auch schon am gepflegten äusseren Erscheinungsbild der Zusteller und deren Freundlichkeit.



Davon war ich bislang auch immer ausgegangen. Über das Erscheinungsbild und Auftreten der Zusteller kann ich auch nicht klagen. Bei den anderen Zustellern allerdings auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Magico80 (4. November 2013)

Also was bei uns hier teilweise an Zustellern rein schlappt ist schon Grenzwertig. Manchmal sehen die aus wie wenn die auf der Parkbank gepennt hätten. Vom Geruch mal gar nicht zu sprechen. 

Arme Schweine triffts oft ganz gut bei den Arbeitsbedingungen und Löhnen, aber da kann ich nichts ändern. Aber ein Mindestmaß an Erschinungsbild darf man im Kundenkontakt auf jeden Fall erwarten.


----------



## xc_fahrer (4. November 2013)

Ich hatte mit H&S noch nie Probleme, ich bestelle da schon seit es die gibt. Das mit den vier paar Schuhen auf einmal in Kombination mit Vorkasse ist halt blöd. Bei bike-components.de muß eine Bestellung erst freigegeben werden, bevor Du bezahlen sollst. Dann kann sowas nicht passieren. Der Nachteil ist, daß es mindestens einen Tag länger dauert.

Bei pampigen Telefonmitarbeitern frage ich einfach höflich nach dem Namen. Meist ändert sich dann der Tonfall sofort. Wenn man den ganzen Tag am Telefon sitzt und sich Kundenbeschwerden anhören muß, kann man sich schon mal im Ton vergreifen. Wenn der dezente Hinweis hilft, soll es damit auch gut sein. Ich leiste auch nicht immer perfekte Arbeit.

BTW - H&S hat soeben mein Bestellung mit zwei gleichen Radjacken unterschiedlicher Größe losgeschickt. Das scheinen sie also noch zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Creeping Death (4. November 2013)

Also ich hab noch mal auf der Northwave-Seite nachgeschaut und, wie ich  am Anfang vermutet hatte, hat die Arctic Commuter M exact die gleiche  Sohle, wie die Arctic GTX. Ich würde jetzt einfach mal vermuten, dass  die Sohle auf deinem Foto von einem älteren Modell stammen könnte. Da hat man wohl versucht, dir ein altes Modell unterzujubeln.
http://www.northwave.com/en/product/_arctic_commuter_m


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Heut hab ich mal eine Mail an Northwave geschrieben. Mal sehen. 

Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, daß die 1/2 Größen eine andere Sohle haben weil die breiter bauen sollen (aber nicht länger als die ganzen Größen)


----------



## Creeping Death (6. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Heut hab ich mal eine Mail an Northwave geschrieben. Mal sehen.
> 
> Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, daß die 1/2 Größen eine andere Sohle haben weil die breiter bauen sollen (aber nicht länger als die ganzen Größen)


Dass die Sohle eine komplett andere sein soll, nur weil die halben Größen breiter bauen sollen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe die Extreme Winter GTX in 44 und in 44,5 anprobiert gehabt, bevor ich sie gekauft habe. Da gabs keinen Unterschied in der Sohlenform. Aber Northwave direkt zu kontaktieren ist wahrscheinlich der beste Weg. Ich werde heute zu Fahrrad Pagels in Hamburg gehen und könnte dein Problem mal dort schildern. Der ist authorisierter Northwave-Händler.


----------



## Magico80 (7. November 2013)

Northwave hat mir leider nicht geantwortet. Das kenn ich aber von diversen ital. Herstellern wie Wilier, Sportful  Northwave....Entäuschend und unverständlich aber naja..ist nun so.

Es schint direkt eine Verbindung mit der Größe zu geben. Hab nun GTX, GTX Arctiv und Commuter hier liegen in teilw. 48 und teilw. 49. Die 49er haben alle die gleiche Sohle, die 48er alle noch die Sohle wie abgebildet.

Was mich noch verwundert: Der Celsius GTx hat sie selbe Sohle wie der Arctic GTX, diese fühlt sich aber in beiden Schuhen komplett anders an. Beim Arctic ist die Wölbung zur Aussenseite hin größer als beim GTX. Mein Fuss fühlt sich damit etwas gestaucht an. Komisch zu Beschreiben und genau zu klassifizieren.

Die Vaude in 48 passen leider gar nicht, die Rose kommen morgen. Sonst gibts keinen anderen mit 49 und in breit. Lake ist mir zu teuer und zu Snowboardboot like.


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)

Also ich hatte noch keine Zeit zu Fahrrad Pagels zu gehen, aber heute klappts garantiert.
Allerdings kann ich von den Rose-Winterschuhen abraten. Bei mindestens zwei Tests haben die schlecht abgeschnitten. Gerade wenn du bei Minusgraden biken willst, würde ich nicht zu viele Kompromisse bei der Isolation eingehen. Obwohl der Artic GTX immer sehr gut abgeschnitten hat und meiner Meinung nach ein toller Schuh ist, hat sogar der Schwächen. Bei langen Touren, so ab 1-1,5 Stunden kroch die Kälte, im Bereich zwischen den Cleats und Stollen, in den Schuh und kühlte dadurch die Zehen. Daher mein Wechsel zur Extreme Winter GTX. Wenn du jetzt qualitativ schlechtere Schuhe kaufst, wirst du dich später ärgern.
Du kommst doch aus Hamburg, oder? Warum fährst du nicht mal selber zu Fahrrad Pagels? Ausserdem kann ich dir empfehlen, auch wenns 2-3 Euro kostet, mal einen Testbericht von den beiden Mountainbike-Magazinen runterzuladen.


----------



## Magico80 (8. November 2013)

den Extreme hab ich auch angeschaut. Aber den gibts leider nur bis 48. 

Mit meiner Schuhgröße ist es schon eine herausforderung, einen normalen MTB oder Straßenschuh zu finden der gut passt. Aber Winterschuh ist noch mal schwieriger. Entweder bauen sie die nicht so lang oder breit wie es mein Fuß benötigt oder sie sind nicht zufriedenstellend in der Isolation/Qualität/Wasserdicht. 

Ich hab nen breiten und langen Fuss. Normal Gr. 48, bei manchen Marken geht das auf 50 wenn sie klein ausfallen. Shimano und Sidi kann ich voll vergessen. Northwave hat bisher gut gepasst, Road Schuhe hab ich die Elite von Specialized in 49. Der Defoster von denen geht aber auch nur leider bis 48 und ist zu klein. Hab ihn schon anprobiert.

Das einzige was mir bleiben würde bei einem ungefütterten Schuh, der mir aber gut passt, wären gute und sehr Warme Wollsocken im Winter zu benutzen. Letzten Winter bin ich mit meinen normalen MTB Schuhen durch gefahren mit Lammfellsohle zusätzlich und mit Neopren Cover.

Ich muss irgendwo Abstriche machen. Und da ist es logischer die in der Isolation zu machen als in der Passform.


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)

Oder du kommst einfach mal mit mir mit zu Pagels und lässt dich vor Ort beraten. Ich bin mir ziemlich Sicher, dass die unterschiedlichen Sohlen sich auf das Alter des Modells, aber nicht auf das Modell an sich zurückzuführen sind. Das konnte ich zumindest der Northwave-Seite entnehmen.

Ich kenne die Jungs bei Pagels gut. Wenn du dann doch ne passende Größe finden solltest, musst du dann keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen. Vielleicht kannst du sogar ein wenig über den Preis verhandeln und kriegst dann die Schuhe zum Online-Preis, oder sogar noch günstiger. Kann es aber nicht garantieren. Ich als Orientale kann gut feilschen, aber wie gut du darin bist, kann ich nicht sagen .

Ausserdem suche ich Trainingspartner für den Winterpokal von  MTB-News. Schick mir einfach ne PM, wenn du Interresse hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (8. November 2013)

Den Commuter gibts erst seit diesem Jahr. Ist also aktuell. 

Bei meinen Sommerschuhen fällt mir das eben auch auf. Habe den Sparta und der hat auf den Netzpics auch die andere Sohle. Nur mein 49er hat die breitere. 

Ich glaube auch nicht daß Pagels da zaubern kann. Ich hab das Netz gut abgecheckt nach Alternativen und nichts gefunden.

Alle Winterschuhe bis auf Lake, Nw und Rose sind bei 48 am Ende und/oder für schmale Füße. Hab da auch schon einige Sommerschuhe durch probiert.
Lake ist mir zu teuer, die NW Actic und Celsius habe ich da liegen, die Rose kommen heute. Sonst passt mir der Arctic schon bis auf das Fußbett. Und das wäre glaub kein großes Problem, da eine andere Einlage rein zu machen. Da ich eh Plattfüße habe, würde das ev. sogar die KK bezahlen.

Den Celsius könnte ich auch Flexibler einsetzen in der Übergangszeit wegen Regen und im Winter mit fetten Socken fahren. Das ist zur Zeit eh meine wahrscheinlichste Lösung


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)

Will zwar nicht wieder nerven, aber hier kannst du die Sohle von der Commuter M sehen. Sie is identisch mit den anderen Celsius (Artic)-Modellen.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=66406;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=33;pgc=0


----------



## Magico80 (8. November 2013)

Genau, und die ist an den 48er Modellen dran die ich bestellt hatte. Nur an den 49er Modellen ist die andere dran, egal ob Commuter, Arctic oder Celsius GTX. 

Also bis 48 die Sohle auf dem Bild, ab 48 die grau-schwarze Sohle. 
Genau das selbe Bild beim Sparta.

Bei NW scheint man es nicht für nötig zu halten zurück zu schreiben oder ans Telefon zu gehen.

Weil ich halt immer schwierigkeiten mit den Größen habe, lohnt es für mich nie in ein Geschäft zu gehen. Der eine hat NW, der andere nur Sidi, wieder ein anderer nur Shimpanso und der letzte hat alle aber nur bis Gr. 46 da und wenn ich da bestelle, muss ich es abnehmen.

Daher bestell ich meine Klamotten online und diverse Größen in Auswahl. Das hat nichts mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun sondern mit Alternativlos. 
Demnach hab ich jetzt zu Hause stehen: 
Celsius GTX in 48 und 49
Celsius Arctic in 49
Celsius Commuter M in 49
Vaude Winterschuh 48 (gibts nicht größer und puuuh, stinkt der!)
Rose Winterschuh. (wird heute geliefert)

Shimpanso, Sidi kommt nicht in Frage da zu eng geschnitten
Speci Defroster nur bis 48
Scott ist zu dünn
Lake deutlich zu teuer

Das wars an Auswahl.


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)

So, bin zurück von Fahrrad Pagels und wenigstens eine Sache ist jetzt  klar: die Sohle von der Commuter auf dem Foto - egal welche Größe - ist  definitiv nicht erhältlich, sondern ist identisch mit den anderen  Celsius Artic/Fahrenheit-Sohlen. Ob dein Schuh jetzt eventuell ne  Fälschung ist, ist unklar. Ich hab ihm auf jeden Fall die Fotos gezeigt,  welche du hier gepostet hast.

Er hat ausschliesslich Northwave-Schuhe und ne Abnahmepflicht bei Bestellung hättest du auch nicht. Natürlich aber erst nach Absprache.

Falls du dich doch anders entscheiden solltest, kannst du dort anrufen und nach Denny fragen. Wenn du dein Problem schilderst, wird er schon wissen worum es geht und dass ich es mit ihm besprochen hatte.

Hoffentlich klappts endlich mal mit deinem richtigen Winterschuh .

Cheers


----------



## Magico80 (9. November 2013)

ich laube nicht daß Bike Discount Fälschunen verkauft. Wie gesagt, mein Sparta hat auch normal die andere Sohle wie im Netz abgebildet und in der G.49 auch die graue.

So verhält es sich auch mit dem gtx. Ich meine das auch irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, daher komme ich auf die Idee.

Egal..ich habe hier jetzt die Schuhe von 2 Lieferanten hier gehabt und alle 49er haben die andere graue Sohle. 

Ändern werde ich da sowieso nichts können. Die Rose kamen heute an und die passen echt gut. Schade daß sie nicht so schön aussehen, aber wenn ich die Arctic nicht mit anderen Einlagen passend bekomme, wird das meine Alternative sein. Hier im IBC Vergleichstest kam der gar nicht soo schlecht weg. Und in der MountainBike war er nach dem Lake auf Platz2, der Celsius erst auf 6
Trotzdem gefällt mir der Arctic halt besser weil mit Gore Membran und auch Designtechnisch. Zudem hat der Rose härteteres Stollengummi und sieht sich so gut aus.

Habe eben in die Northwave ne Lammfellsohle zusätzlich rein gelegt und das gefühl ist sehr viel besser. Das dämpfte einfach die leicht unebene Sohle besser weg als die 2mm Sohle von Northwave


----------



## Creeping Death (15. November 2013)

Und? Wie sieht's aus mit deinen Winterschuhen? Schon was passendes gefunden?

Ich saß gerade mit einem Northwave-Aussendienstmitarbeiter zusammen bei Pagels und habe ihm dein Problem geschildert. Er bezweifelt sehr stark, dass bei der größten Schuhgröße komplett andere Sohlen verbaut werden. Er wird sich aber nochmal mit Northwave in Italien in Verbindung setzen um 100%ig sicher zu sein und meldet sich dann morgen wieder bei mir.

Vielleicht hast du schon andere Schuhe gekauft, aber ich denke, dass das die anderen Forenmitglieder auch interressieren und bei der Schuhauswahl behilflich sein könnte.

Peace out!!


----------



## Magico80 (15. November 2013)

Hab mich füpr die Arctic entschieden. Nachdem ich Lammfellsohlen unter die normale drunter gelegt habe, wars Fußbett ok. Die originale ist nur 2mm dick und das war mir nicht so angenehm.

Bisher bin ich zufrieden. Bin etwas am zweifeln ob ich die  normalen Celsius eher hätte nehmen sollen, denn aktuell zerlaufe ich in den Schuhen selbst bei 30min Arbeitsweg. ;-) Aber bei -XY Grad werde ich das wohl danken, daß ich die Arctic genommen habe. ;-)

Spike Winterreifen sind heut auch gekommen. Nun kann der Winter kommen. :-D


----------



## Creeping Death (15. November 2013)

OK, aber dann warte kurz bis morgen bis du dich entgültig entscheidest, denn da bekomme ich die Antwort vom Nortwave-Mitarbeiter. Du kannst dann, wenn ich richtig liege, die Artic mit der Originalsohle bekommen.

Wenn du schon mit Spikes unterwegs sein wirst, also bei Temparaturen unter null, hast du mit der Artic den besseren Schuh. Lieber bei Plusgraden etwas schwitzen, als bei Minusgraden zu frieren. Ich konnte meine Artics mit dünnen Socken sogar bei über +5 Grad benutzen, ohne zu schwitzen. Allerdings mit der dünnen Originalinnensohle.

Hasta la vista.

Ach ja, welche Spikereifen hast du dir geholt? Bin nur neugierig, denn ich liebe es auf Schnee und Eis mit meinen Spikereifen zu fahren.


----------



## Magico80 (15. November 2013)

Nokian W106 37er auf den Cyclocrosser. Fürd MTB würds bestimmt bessere geben, aber mit meiner 26er Trailmaschine mit 780er Lenker wollt ich ungerne jeden Tag 15km quer durch HH gurken. :-D

Die NW Schuhe sind schon 4 Tage in use. ;-) Aber falls da Probleme auftauchen, muss H&S halt gerade stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (15. November 2013)

Welche Thermo-Einlegesohlen sind empfehlenswert? Ich hab zur Zeit solche günstigen Filz/Alu-Dinger, die taugen aber nicht viel. Anfangs wurden welche von Bergal empfohlen, da gibt es aber unterschiedliche. Diese hier? http://www.amazon.de/Thermo-Einlege...&qid=1384509260&sr=8-1&keywords=bergal+thermo

Wenn ja, Größe Einlegesohlen = Größe Northwave Schuhe?


----------



## Creeping Death (15. November 2013)

@ Magic80
Genau. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass H&S absichtlich  Fälschungen verkauft (falls dies bei deinen Schuhen überhaupt der Fall  sein sollte). Aber dann muss sie auch dafür geradestehen und die Schuhe  umtauschen.

Für die Stadt sind deine Reifen sehr gut. Sie  verkraften auch leichten Geländeeinsatz. Ein Händler aus den USA hat  sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben die Winterreifen von Schwalbe und Nokian  detailliert zu beschreiben (www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp).  Das beste und detaillierteste was ich im Netz gefunden habe. Er hat wohl  viele Kunden gehabt, die sich mit den falschen Winterreifen auf die  Fresse gepackt haben und ihn verklagen wollten . Nach seinen Berichten  bleiben eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen.

@ Chicane

Bei meinen bisherigen Artics (Gr. 44) hat keine Einlegesohle geholfen. So ab 1-2 Stunden Fahrt kroch die Kälte im Bereich zwischen den Cleats und den Stollen durch und die Zehen wurden relativ kalt. Durch die Thermosohlen wurde die Zehenbox ziemlich eng und ich denke, dass durch den fehlenden Luftpolster die Isolationswirkung zusätzlich nachließ. Habe nun in meinen Extreme Winter GTX (Gr. 44,5) mehr Platz in der Zehenbox, da sie nicht nur minimal länger ist, sondern auch eine Breitere Zehenbox hat. Ich hoffe, dass das diesmal helfen wird, auch ohne Thermo-Einlegesohlen.

Ich werde bald einen Thread eröffnen, wo ich die beiden genannten Northwave-Schuhe detailliert miteinander vergleichen werde. Zur Isolation kann ich aber erst was sagen, wenn die Temparatur weit unter -5 Grad sinkt.


----------



## enno112 (15. November 2013)

Hab gerade bei Stadler zugeschlagen:

Northwave Arctic Communter GTX für 189,00  Minus 20% Aktion
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a103305/arctic-commuter-gtx-yellow-fluo-black.html
(Sind auf der Stadler-Homepage nicht gelistet)

Wollte ursprünglich die Celsius Arctic GTX haben, waren aber in meiner Größe 44 nicht da.

Technik ist ja bei den Communter die gleiche daher die gelben.

Zur Größe:
Habe in normalen Straßenschuhen Gr. 42,5 und hab die Northwave in 44 genommen, mit dicken Socken und Einlegesohle passend!


----------



## Chicane (15. November 2013)

Den Arctic gibt es aktuell auch bei CRC für 148 Euro inkl. 10% Gutschein.

  @Creeping Death
Ich bin jetzt einige Jahre den Shimano MW-80 gefahren. Mit dem war ich nie wirklich zufrieden. Unter 5° ging bei mir nicht mehr viel. Einlegesohlen, Wintersocken, Neoprenüberschuhen, Schuhheizung. Alles durchprobiert. Da waren die Five Ten Freerider mit Wintersocken genau so warm. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die NW Arctic zumindest etwas wärmer sind.


----------



## Kraksler (15. November 2013)

enno112 schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei Stadler zugeschlagen:
> 
> Northwave Arctic Communter GTX für 189,00  Minus 20% Aktion
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a103305/arctic-commuter-gtx-yellow-fluo-black.html
> ...



Hat der Stadler zur Zeit 20% auf alles? Auch online?


----------



## Creeping Death (15. November 2013)

Obwohl ich kein Freund von quietschigen Farben bin - ich mag nur  Helligkeitsunterschiede (schwarz/weiss) -  machen diese Farben im Herbst  und Winter sehr viel Sinn. Ich finde, dass man sich gerade in dieser  Jahreszeit, zusätzlich zur Beleuchtung und den Reflektoren mit  auffälligen Farben sichtbar machen sollte. Habe mir von Northwave die  Extreme H2O Regenüberschuhe und den Helmüberzug auch in Fluo-Gelb  gekauft.

Die Artic Commuter GTX und Artic GTX müssten meines Erachtens absolut identisch in der Funktion sein.

Wenn  man schon einige Erfahrungen mit Winterschuhen sammeln konnte, weiss  man,dass man nicht auf Teufel komm raus am Geld sparen sollte, denn 30 Euro mehr können  einen riesen Unterschied machen. Und frierende Zehen können einem den  ganzen Spaß verderben, ja sogar gefährlich werden. Mit meinen Artic GTX bin ich auch des öfteren bei -10 bis -20 Grad gefahren und war sehr zufrieden, ausser wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, kroch die Kälte nach über einer Stunde in den Zehenbereich. Es war allerdings nie schlimm kalt. Zur Not habe ich kurz an ner Bäckerei ne kleine Kaffeepause eingelegt und nach 5 Minuten waren die Füße wieder mollig warm. 
Mit dicken Neoprenüberschuhen habe ich allerdings ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Zehen waren fast festgefroren und es tat höllisch weh. Da musste ich an die Bergsteiger denken, die ihre Zehen verloren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (15. November 2013)

...


----------



## Creeping Death (15. November 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ähm kann es sein, dass beim Communter das Plüschfutter fehlt. Der Arctic ist ja angeblich für -35°C. Beim Communter steht nur was von "mildem bis warmen Klima"?


Die Commuter gibts auch in zwei Ausführungen. Einmal für etwas mildere und einmal für extreme Kälte. Die Angabe von -35 war damals von Northwave etwas zu großzügig gewählt worden. Da wurde wohl der Windchill- und nicht der echte Temparatureffekt angegeben. Soweit ich weiss ist bei Händlern die Angabe in allen Winterschubeschreibungen auf -25 korrigiert worden. Allerdings gibt es keinerlei Angaben mehr zum Temparaturbereich auf der Northwave-Site. Woher nun die Temparaturangaben stammen ist unklar.


----------



## Magico80 (15. November 2013)

ich habe die Arctic oder Commuter bei H&S für 157 bekommen. Die Preise wechseln gerade täglich.


----------



## bummelexpress (15. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Die Commuter gibts auch in zwei Ausführungen. Einmal für etwas mildere und einmal für extreme Kälte. Die Angabe von -35 war damals von Northwave etwas zu großzügig gewählt worden. Da wurde wohl der Windchill- und nicht der echte Temparatureffekt angegeben. Soweit ich weiss ist bei Händlern die Angabe in allen Winterschubeschreibungen auf -25 korrigiert worden. Allerdings gibt es keinerlei Angaben mehr zum Temparaturbereich auf der Northwave-Site. Woher nun die Temparaturangaben stammen ist unklar.


Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Scheint wirklich 2 Ausführungen zu geben. Muß man ja ganz genau das Kleingedruckte lesen...4


----------



## enno112 (15. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Die Commuter gibts auch in zwei Ausführungen. Einmal für etwas mildere und einmal für extreme Kälte.



Wo steht das denn?
2 Ausführungen wegen der Sohle ist ja klar, aber wegen kälte?


----------



## Creeping Death (17. November 2013)

enno112 schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn?
> 2 Ausführungen wegen der Sohle ist ja klar, aber wegen kälte?


Sorry, hab da nichtaufgepasst, denn den Commuter M (MTB) gibt's nur in der Artic-Version. Somit ist die Commuter M die "sichtbare" Variante der Artic GTX. Eine schwächer isolierte Version - wie die Fahrenheit - scheint es nicht zu geben.
Temparaturangaben auf der NW-Seite konnte ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht finden, lediglich eine Performance-Angabe von 1-5. Aber das sagt nichts über die Temparatur aus.

@ Magico80

Nach langer Recherche habe ich eine endgültige Antwort zu deinen Problemsohlen. Tatsächlich werden an die 49er Größen die uralten Sohlen verbaut. Das wurde dem Northwave-Aussendienstmitarbeiter aus Italien mitgeteilt. Bei so vielen Millionen Einnahmen scheint es Northwave nicht für nötig zu halten, die modernen Sohlen in der Größe anzupassen. Es scheint als wäre die Vergrößerung der Schuhsohlen von 48 auf 49 der finanzielle Ruin für die Firma.
Obwohl ich zwar nicht persönlich davon betroffen bin, finde ich das eine Frechheit. All dieser Aufwand für diese modernen Schuhe und Kleidungsstücke, aber für Sohlen in der Größe 49 reichen die finanziellen mittel nicht mehr aus? Oder sind es Kunden mit so großen Füßen der Mühe nicht wert einen modernen Schuh mit moderner Sohle zu auszustatten? Wenn es nur die Stollen wären die abwichen, wäre es vielleicht noch annehmbar, aber du hattest erwähnt gehabt, dass auch das Tragegefühl der Sohle ganz anders sei.

Naja, wenigstens hast du nun Gewissheit, was die Sohle angeht.

Nasdarovje


----------



## Magico80 (17. November 2013)

Jo, danke Dir...

Ja, das stimmt...So ne Sohlen Spritzgussform kostet für nen Sneaker ca 2000USD. Für so einen MTB Schuh vielleicht etwas mehr, aber das wars dann auch schon...

ich finds auch Frech, aber shit happens. Hab keine Wahl...

hab die Schuhe nun einige male angehabt. Auf dem Wag zur Arbeit morgens sind sie mir noch etwas warm, aber heute 4h im Trail mit NieselNebel und Schmodder von unten haben sie sich ganz wohl gefühlt. :-D

Und dank der zusätzlichen Lammfellsohle auch die Passform nun gut.

Selbst dieses Wasser-Matschloch heute haben sie gut mit gemacht und mich trockenen Fußes nach Hause gebracht. Waschen war dank Gore Material auch kein Problem.


----------



## Creeping Death (17. November 2013)

Kein Problem, nichts zu danken.

Einen neuen Fahrradständer scheinst du auch gefunden zu haben .


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Sorry, hab da nichtaufgepasst, denn den Commuter M (MTB) gibt's nur in der Artic-Version. Somit ist die Commuter M die "sichtbare" Variante der Artic GTX. Eine schwächer isolierte Version - wie die Fahrenheit - scheint es nicht zu geben.
> Temparaturangaben auf der NW-Seite konnte ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht finden, lediglich eine Performance-Angabe von 1-5. Aber das sagt nichts über die Temparatur aus.
> 
> @ Magico80
> ...


 
Drama, Drama, Baby!

MILLIONEN an Einnahmen  und dann sowas....


----------



## Creeping Death (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Drama, Drama, Baby!
> 
> MILLIONEN an Einnahmen  und dann sowas....


Hehe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hehe .


 

Nix hehe!
Das war GEGEN Dich gerichtet!
"Millionen" an Einnahmen, durch einen ollen Winterschuh, und dann machst Du "Drama " daraus, weil irgendeine Lulatschgrösse mit älteren Sohlen genäht wird!

bau doch selber bessere! (und mach MILLIONEN)


----------



## Magico80 (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nix hehe!
> Das war GEGEN Dich gerichtet!
> "Millionen" an Einnahmen, durch einen ollen Winterschuh, und dann machst Du "Drama " daraus, weil irgendeine Lulatschgrösse mit älteren Sohlen genäht wird!
> 
> bau doch selber bessere! (und mach MILLIONEN)



Was hastn Du für n scheiss Problem? Geh zurück in Dein Loch wo Du raus gekrochen bist...husch husch....


----------



## bummelexpress (19. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Was hastn Du für n scheiss Problem? Geh zurück in Dein Loch wo Du raus gekrochen bist...husch husch....


das ist bestimmt das Bärchen aus dem Rennrad Forum. Dort darf er nicht mehr mitspielen..................


----------



## Creeping Death (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nix hehe!
> Das war GEGEN Dich gerichtet!
> "Millionen" an Einnahmen, durch einen ollen Winterschuh, und dann machst Du "Drama " daraus, weil irgendeine Lulatschgrösse mit älteren Sohlen genäht wird!
> 
> bau doch selber bessere! (und mach MILLIONEN)



Du klingst, als hättest du die erwähnten Sohlen entworfen und kämst nun mit der Kritik nicht klar. Das tut mir leid für dich.

Den Sinn eines Forums hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden, oder? Hier tauscht man Meinungen und Erfahrungen aus und hilft sich gegenseitig.

Anscheinend bist du einer, der im realen Leben nicht den Mund aufkriegt und keinen dabei in die Augen schauen kann. Deinen Freundeskreis kann man bestimmt an einem abgehackten Finger aufzählen ;D. Da ist es natürlich leichter anonym den dicken zu markieren. 

Gerade erst im November hier im Forum angemeldet und schon lieben dich hier alle .

Bei dir fällt mir ein schönes Sprichwort ein: "Leere Dosen klappern am lautesten".

Cheers


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)




----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

Anders gesagt: Heul doch! Wenn ein Schuh in einer Lulatschgrösse mit einer etwas älteren Sohle verkauft wird! Dann von "Millionen" faseln, die angeblich (mit einem Schuhmodell!!) verdinet wurden....

Lol


----------



## Creeping Death (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Anders gesagt: Heul doch! Wenn ein Schuh in einer Lulatschgrösse mit einer etwas älteren Sohle verkauft wird! Dann von "Millionen" faseln, die angeblich (mit einem Schuhmodell!!) verdinet wurden....
> 
> Lol



Du bist echt kindisch und lächerlich . Anscheinend kannst du nicht lesen,  dann ich habe nie gesagt, dass NW die Millionen ausschliesslich mit  Schuhmodellen verdient. Buchstaben im Kopf zusammenzufügen und zu verstehen kann für manche eine  richtige Herausforderung sein, gell ?

Also, wenn du nicht  wirklich was zu dem Thema beitragen kannst, empfehle ich dir einfach mal  die Klappe zu halten. Es ist wirklich ganz einfach, denn du dafür musst  absolut nichts tun. 

Haydi yallah.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

heul doch!


----------



## Creeping Death (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> heul doch!



Geht nicht, denn du bist zu unreif und zu lächerlich, als dass dich irgendjemand ernst nehmen könnte .
Ich werde mich ab jetzt nicht mehr mit deinen dummen und unreifen Kommentaren auseinandersetzen. Dafür ist das Leben zu schön und zu kurz .

Ich wünsch dir noch einen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (19. November 2013)

Sachlich bleiben, Jungs!

Meine Meinung: man kann froh sein, daß Northwave überhaupt so einen Schuh in der Größe anbietet. Winterschuhe werden ohnehin nur von wenigen gekauft (das Forum ist nicht representativ, wir sind alles Rad-Verrückte). Und dann auch noch in der Größe.

Selbst ich mit meiner Größe 46 (Straßenschuhe), d.h. Sidi 47, hab schon bei manchen Schuhen Problem. Beispielsweise gab es bis vor kurzem die Dynafit Carbon-Tourenskischuhe nur bis 29. Ich brauche aber 30. Meine Anfrage bei Dynafit: zu geringe Nachfrage in der Größe. Wohlgemerkt bei Straßenschuhgröße 46!

Daß die großen Stückzahen bei 45 enden, siehst Du bei Aldi und Lidl. Größere Schuhe verkaufen die nicht.


----------



## Creeping Death (19. November 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Sachlich bleiben, Jungs!
> 
> Meine Meinung: man kann froh sein, daß Northwave überhaupt so einen Schuh in der Größe anbietet. Winterschuhe werden ohnehin nur von wenigen gekauft (das Forum ist nicht representativ, wir sind alles Rad-Verrückte). Und dann auch noch in der Größe.
> 
> ...



Wie du siehst, hab ich schon einen Schlussstrich gezogen gehabt. Damit hat die Konversation (hoffentlich) ein Ende gefunden.

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass bei den meisten Schuhherstellern bei Größe 48 Schluss ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte, wenn man schon Größe 49 anbietet, dem Kunden auch die gleiche Qualität und Ausstattung geboten werden. Na ja, jetzt haben wir wenigstens Gewißheit, warum es diesen Unterschied in der Sohlenform gibt. Damit war bei mir dieses Thema um die Schuhgröße eigentlich schon abgeschlossen.


----------



## Samoth (21. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich werfe hier einfach mal ein Produkt ein: http://45nrth.com/products/softgoods/wolvhammer

Habe ich gestern vom Dealer empfohlen bekommen und für, wie er mich nennt, Frostmemmen könnte das was sein.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?

Grüße
Samoth


----------



## Magico80 (21. November 2013)

Samoth schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich werfe hier einfach mal ein Produkt ein: http://45nrth.com/products/softgoods/wolvhammer
> 
> ...




Der sieht richtig gut aus. Im Winter bestimmt Top. Die Hohe Stulpe mit Klettband gefällt mir.


----------



## TitusLE (21. November 2013)

Der sieht echt genial aus. Ist bestimmt auch zum Schnäppchenpreis zu haben...


----------



## Samoth (21. November 2013)

325 Dollar bzw. gleicher Betrag in Euro :-S

Aber WENN ich dabei keine kalten Füße mehr hätte, wären mir die Teile das Wert. Meine Füße wachsen wohl nicht mehr, daher eine langfristige Investition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (21. November 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a117927/woelvhammer-winterstiefel-black.html

249,95


----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

Die sehen richtig 'warm' aus, aber für meine sportlichen Ausfahrten wären sie wahrscheinlich zu klobig.

Diese Stiefel wurden in der BIKE-Ausgabe im letzten Winter, neben dem Salsa Beargrease-Fahrbericht mal kurz vorgestellt. Einen richtigen Testbericht gab es aber bisher nicht. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie die so abschneiden, da ich mir für den nächsten Winter ein Fatbike zusammenbauen möchte.


----------



## TitusLE (21. November 2013)

Samoth schrieb:


> 325 Dollar bzw. gleicher Betrag in Euro :-S
> 
> Aber WENN ich dabei keine kalten Füße mehr hätte, wären mir die Teile das Wert. Meine Füße wachsen wohl nicht mehr, daher eine langfristige Investition



Wie schon geschrieben 249 .
Ich sehe das aber wie du. Wobei ich nicht unbedingt das Versuchskaninchen spielen muss. 
Ich habe mir jetzt aber erstmal Neopren-Sohlen für die NW Arctic bestellt. Die lege ich mir noch unter die serienmäßigen Sohlen. Dazu eine warme Wollsocke. Mal sehen, ob das reicht.


----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben 249 â¬.
> Ich sehe das aber wie du. Wobei ich nicht unbedingt das Versuchskaninchen spielen muss.
> Ich habe mir jetzt aber erstmal Neopren-Sohlen fÃ¼r die NW Arctic bestellt. Die lege ich mir noch unter die serienmÃ¤Ãigen Sohlen. Dazu eine warme Wollsocke. Mal sehen, ob das reicht.



Ganz ehrlich, meine NW Extreme Winter GTX kosten regulÃ¤r auch 269 â¬. Also so wahnsinnig viel mehr, als die Artic kosten sie auch nicht. Sparen ist schÃ¶n, aber ein Winterschuh sollte schon seinen Zweck erfÃ¼llen und da kann man etwas mehr ausgeben und vielleicht woanders sparen. Dann hat man viele Jahre was von den Schuhen und die eventuellen Mehrkosten relativieren sich dann wieder.

Dies ist jetzt keine Kritik, die an irgendjemanden gerichtet ist, sondern eine generelle Aussage.

Langsam kriegen wir frostige NÃ¤chte und es wird Zeit meine Schuhe zu testen. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit darÃ¼ber berichten.

Falls jemand die 45 NRTH kaufen sollte, wÃ¼rden wir uns alle auf den Testbericht freuen.


----------



## Samoth (21. November 2013)

@Creeping Death
Ich nehme es mal als wohlwollende Kritik an mir auf ;-) sehe es aber genauso wie du... wenn die Dinger taugen, muss ich sie ja nicht alle zwei Jahre ersetzen.

Nur leider bin ich mit den Arctic von NW schon unzufrieden und die waren auch nicht billig.

 @enno112
Sauber - danke!!


----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

Samoth schrieb:


> @_Creeping Death_
> Ich nehme es mal als wohlwollende Kritik an mir auf ;-) sehe es aber genauso wie du... wenn die Dinger taugen, muss ich sie ja nicht alle zwei Jahre ersetzen.
> 
> Nur leider bin ich mit den Arctic von NW schon unzufrieden und die waren auch nicht billig.



Nein, eben das sollte nicht als Kritik aufgefasst werden. Das war lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage, die genauso für mich gilt. 

Mit der Artic war ich zufrieden, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit. Vielleicht hat sich auch dies mit meinen neuen NW's erledigt. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt mal die regulären Preise anschaue: Artic GTX ca 200 , Extreme Winter GTX 269  ist der 45 NRTH garnicht so teuer, ja sogar günstiger als meine. Wenn er dann auch noch so warm sein sollte, wie er aussieht, ist er schon fast ein Schnäppchen mit dem man viele Jahre Spaß im Winter auf dem Bike haben kann. 

Für meine Ausfahrten muss es ein schnittiger Schuh sein, also kommt der 45NRTH nicht in Frage, aber wenn ich mein Fatbike nächsten Winter haben sollte, passt der 45NRTH eher zum Einsatzzweck. 

In der kommenden BIKE-Ausgabe wird es einen gr0ßen Winter-Special geben. Vielleicht werden wieder Winterschuhe getestet werden. Hoffentlich wird der 45NRTH auch dabei sein. Bin echt sehr neugierig auf den Schuh.


----------



## Magico80 (21. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Für meine Ausfahrten muss es ein schnittiger Schuh sein, also kommt der 45NRTH nicht in Frage, aber wenn ich mein Fatbike nächsten Winter haben sollte, passt der 45NRTH eher zum Einsatzzweck.



Dafür wurde er ja auch gebaut. Schaut euch mal das sonstige Sortiment von NRTH an. Ist voll auf MTb / Fatbike ausgelegt.




Creeping Death schrieb:


> Bin echt sehr neugierig auf den Schuh.


Ich auch. Hätte ich ihn auf dem Schirm gehabt beim Kauf meiner Arctic, hätte ich den mit bestellt.


Ich hatte 45NRTH schon im Sommer auf dem Schirm. Bin ich über Isponewsletter drüber gestolpert. Leider hatte ich sie aus den Augen verloren. Haben sehr interessante Produkte.


----------



## Wickerer (21. November 2013)

Den Wölvhammer gibt es in zwei Versionen: SPD oder flat. Der Listenpreis für die SPD-Version ist 325,-. Vom Preis her würde ich vermuten, dass das bei bike-discount.de die flat-Version ist. Ansonsten wäre es wirklich ein Super-Schnäppchen...


----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt aber erstmal Neopren-Sohlen für die NW Arctic bestellt.


Kannst du mir etwas genaueres über die Neopren-Sohlen sagen? Falls nötig, würde ich die auch mal testen wollen.

Diese Sohlen hören sich auch vielversprechend an. http://45nrth.com/products/softgoods/jaztronaut.


----------



## TitusLE (21. November 2013)

Neoprensohlen von Zwölfender. 10  bei bike-discount. Link kann ich gerade nicht raussuchen, da ich unterwegs bin. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

Danke.


----------



## TitusLE (21. November 2013)

Morgen sollten sie ankommen, Sonntag werde ich sie testen, dann kann ich was drüber sagen.


----------



## yo_eddy (21. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Falls jemand die 45 NRTH kaufen sollte, würden wir uns alle auf den Testbericht freuen.



Liegen hier in der SPD-Version. Ist aber noch nicht kalt genug zum Testen, habe aber auch die Fasterkatt für die Übergangszeit. Tolle Schuhe.
EDIT: kurze Meinung zum Fasterkatt...

Vom ersten Eindruck im Trockenen würde ich sagen, gut angelegtes Geld. Nur nix für Leichtbauer...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Creeping Death (21. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Liegen hier in der SPD-Version.


Moin Axel,

Find ich sehr gut, dass du uns dann deine Eindrücke mit den Schuhen hier mitteilen wirst. Bin echt gespannt. Dann kann ich mich ja schonmal auch auf mein Fatbike-Projekt freuen, ohne mir sorgen um kalte Füße zu machen.

Lass uns nicht allzu lange warten. Die passenden Temparaturen sind ja schon im Anmarsch.

Viele Grüße

Creeping D

P.S.: Sehr schönes Fatbike, und auch noch mit Federgabel... Wenn's ok ist, würde ich dir zu den Komponenten ein paar Fragen stellen wollen, wenn es soweit sein sollte. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## bigurbi (22. November 2013)

Tach, 

hat grad jemand einen Tip für Winterschuhe in "Lulatschgröße 49"? (könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese... )

Oder einen Link wo man die Celcius Arctic in der Größe ein bissl günstiger bekommt? Ich fahre nicht viel im Winter, Schuhe für knapp 200 EUR lohnen sich daher nicht wirklich...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Magico80 (22. November 2013)

Bei H&S waren meine recht günstig mit 157. Die Rose waren aber auch echt ok falls es günstiger sein soll.

ich schwitz mir bei den jetzigen Temperaturen voll einen ab in den Arctics. Die sind innen immer klatschnass..


----------



## Creeping Death (22. November 2013)

Oder auch hier für 159 Euros: 
http://www.mitaso-bike.de/fahrradbe...us-gtx.html?___store=german&track=google_bike

Bei Bike24.net gibts auch eine Preisgarantie, also kannst du sie auf Anfrage zu dem selben Preis bekommen.

Auch hier mit Best-Price-Garantie in deiner Größe zu haben:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/index.php?id=856&area=bmde&query=Northwave%20Celsius+Artic+GTX&_cid=21_1_3_g_b0254ep_mod009580ep_21152148798_northwave%20celsius%20artic%20gtx


----------



## bigurbi (22. November 2013)

Nee ich will doch die Arctic! Der Mitaso-Link ist "ohne Arctic"


----------



## Creeping Death (22. November 2013)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Nee ich will doch die Arctic! Der Mitaso-Link ist "ohne Arctic"


Ooops! Hab wohl nicht aufgepasst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (22. November 2013)

Von dem Schuh NW Gtx gibt es zwei Ausführungen.
Mit und ohne Artic.

Hier ein Link von BOC dort gibt es ihn gerade günstig. 

https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbekleidung/fahrradschuhe/mtb-schuhe/northwave-celsius-artic-gtx


Ich habe seit letztem Jahr den Artic. Habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 44,5 und habe mir den 45'er geholt.

Bin letzten Winter damit bei -9 Grad Tagestouren gefahren (ca. 6 Stunden am Stück). Mit Wollsocken von Vaude ist es erträglich zu fahren.
Wichtig bei den Temperaturen ist es dann den Schuh nicht zu feste zu schnüren. 

Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Benutze ihn ab 10 Grad Plus mit Sommersocken. Je nach Temp. Werden die Strümpfe immer dicker und schnüre den Schuh lockerer. 

Und gerade in der Zeit wo man nicht sieht ob unter dem Laub/Schnee sich eine Matschpfütze befindet hat er schön meinen Fuß trocken gehalten.


----------



## Creeping Death (22. November 2013)

Nur ne halbe Größe größer? Das scheint mir persönlich etwas knapp bemessen, denn ich habe gleich 1,5 Nummern Größenunterschied um mit meinen Wollsocken reinzupassen und in der Zehenbox noch etwas Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben. Aber wenn's bei dir klappt, ist es natürlich ok.


----------



## CC. (22. November 2013)

Meine Radelpartnerin hat ihre Celcius -ohne Arctic- nach dem ersten Benutzen wieder zurückgeschickt:
Feuchtigkeit durch die Cleats und ebenso Feuchtigkeit oben zwischen Zunge und Knöchelmanschette.
Damit gehört sie wohl zu den gefühlten 50% mit mangelhaften Schuhen. Siehe meinen meinen Link weiter oben.

Abgesehen glaube ich nicht, daß das Monsterfutter vom Arctic funktioniert. Bei der geringsten Belastung wirds zu warm im Schuh, nachher hat man die kalte Suppe drin.  Mir hat er beim Anprobieren nicht getaugt. Will aber auch nicht in der Arktis radeln.
Bin mit meinem Shimano ganz zufrieden.


----------



## TitusLE (22. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Bei der geringsten Belastung wirds zu warm im Schuh, nachher hat man die kalte Suppe drin.



Schön wär's...deine Füße hätte ich gerne...ich hatte gestern nach gut zweieinhalb Stunden ziemlich kalte Füße. Allerdings noch ohne Merion-Socken. Bisher erst "normale", etwas dickere Sport-Socken.

Btw: Ich frage mich, warum NW den Schuh Artic genannt hat. Ist das die italienische Form von 'arktisch'? Mir fehlt da immer ein c. Oder hat das nur jemand beim Aufkritzeln des Namens vergessen und jetzt heißt er eben so?


----------



## Creeping Death (22. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Btw: Ich frage mich, warum NW den Schuh Artic genannt hat.


Tatsächlich würde man denken, dass das ein Druckfehler sei und die Italiener gehofft hätten, dass das keinem auffält . Im Südlichen Raum sagt man tatsächlich Artic (Artica, Antartica) und ist somit korrekt geschrieben. Ich bin auch immer am nachdenken, wie ich es nun hier schreiben soll, aber nun bleib ich eben beim Original.


----------



## CC. (22. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Schön wär's...deine Füße hätte ich gerne...ich hatte gestern nach gut zweieinhalb Stunden ziemlich kalte Füße. Allerdings noch ohne Merion-Socken. Bisher erst "normale", etwas dickere Sport-Socken.



Ich bin das geborene Friererle und hab gelernt, mich entsprechend zu kleiden und bewegen zu müssen. 
Das funktioniert NIE, wenn die Kleidung -also auch den Schuhen- zu warm gefüttert ist. Fleece ist grenzwertig, Kunstfell geht gar nicht. Weniger ist also mehr.
In meinen Shimanos fahre ich bis ca. -10º mit normalen, dünnen Socken. Zusätzliche Socken sind schwierig, weil durch den Platzmangel die Durchblutung unmerklich leidet.  Deswegen habe ich eine zusätzliche Einlegesohle, die ich dann bei Bedarf herausnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (24. November 2013)

Du meinst zu warm, ist schlecht, weil man dann zu sehr schwitzt und die nassen Klamotten dann kalt werden? Ich probiere derzeit auch, mich weniger dick zu kleiden, um genau das zu vermeiden.

Heute war ich knapp 4 Stunden unterwegs. Zum ersten Mal mit den Merino-Socken und den Neopren-Sohlen. Temperaturen laut Navi so zwischen 3 und 5 °C. Von den Merino-Socken mache ich mir den ganzen Schrank voll. Die sind superwarm. Gestern im Fußballstadion, 2 Stunden auf dem kalten Beton gestanden. Klar, irgendwann wird es dann etwas kühl. Aber mal 10 m gegangen und ruckzuck wieder warm. Heute wurde es nach ungefähr 3 Stunden etwas kälter an den Zehen. Aber schon deutlich, deutlich besser als in der Vergangenheit.
Vielleicht lege ich mir noch die 600 g-Variante für noch kältere Temperaturen zu. Müsste ich dann mal ausprobieren, ob das noch in den Schuh passt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Vielleicht lege ich mir noch die 600 g-Variante für noch kältere Temperaturen zu. Müsste ich dann mal ausprobieren, ob das noch in den Schuh passt.


 
nimm [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0050GQXHI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=330045107&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0050GRGSS&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0N7T2YV6C2VQZ71NXNDV"]smartwools[/ame], dazu irgend nen schuh"kein arctic,.... unsin nötig" und mollig warm hast es, die alten schuhe hau in die tonne wennst keine vernünftigen socken darin nutzen kannst.


----------



## 3idoronyh (24. November 2013)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> hat grad jemand einen Tip für Winterschuhe in "Lulatschgröße 49"? (könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese... )
> 
> ...


 

Wieso?
49 ist ja wohl Lulatschgrösse! oder wo soll das anfangen? Bei Grösse 55? 
Laut dem Board hier sind schon Füsse ab Grösse 45 "Lulatsch"!
http://www.snowboarden.de/forum/laberecke/board-grosse-fuesse-und-langer-lulatsch-1848.html


Die Rose Schuhe gibt's in allen Grössen, war gerade wieder 140 Km damit unterwegs, 6 Stunden lang.
Nix Kalt.
Wollfilzsohle, Ullmax Wollsocken, und es passt!


----------



## 3idoronyh (24. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nimm smartwools, dazu irgend nen schuh"kein arctic,.... unsin nötig" und mollig warm hast es, die alten schuhe hau in die tonne wennst keine vernünftigen socken darin nutzen kannst.


 

Lorenz, jetzt mal im Ernst, in dem anderen Fred, ich kann Ihn gerne verlinken, hast Du vehement gegen mich geschossen, dass Wolle NICHT so warm sein kann/ ist, wie Kunstfaser; Kunstfaser sei deutlich wärmer!

Mit irgendwelchen Kennziffern "belegt"!
Und jetzt empfiehlst Du WOLLsocken??
Die ich in dem Thread explizit empfahl??!!

Ja watt denn nu? Ist Wolle warm, das Naturprodukt, welches seit Jahrmillionen die Tiere bestens wärmt, oder Kunstfaser überlegen?

Wenn man aber letzteres vertritt, dann doch bitte nicht 3 Tage später Woll(!)Socken empfehlen!
Entscheide Dich!


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wenn man aber letzteres vertritt, dann doch bitte nicht 3 Tage spÃ¤ter Woll(!)Socken empfehlen!
> Entscheide Dich!


 
musste doch mal genauer schaun,ich verlinks fÃ¼r dich # 50.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und *ja an den fÃ¼ssen nehm ichs in kauf das ne wollsocke das 3 fache von ner plastesocke wiegen* um gleich warm zu sein, da ich jahrelang bergsteigen war und ne Wollsocke parr tage lÃ¤nger durchhÃ¤lt bis sie mÃ¼ffelt.


 
ob ne socke 70gramm oder 200gramm wiegt stÃ¶rt da kaum.

und in schwitzigen plastikschuhen wie Northwave Celsius bringen schwere wollsocken sogar zusÃ¤tzliche Vorteile, wie grosse mengen schwitzwasser aufzusaugen.



3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wollfilzsohle, Ullmax Wollsocken, und es passt!


 
dazu ....

 zur vollradbekleidung ist wolle ungeeignet und wie wir diskutiert haben eben inakzeptabel schwer!!
 so Kleinigkeiten wie ne socke oder ne einlage ist vÃ¶llig in Ordnung.

und wenn ich hier sehe das 10 seiten lang diskutiert wird ob ein 200â¬ plastikschuh warm ist im winter oder ned und keiner mal auf die Idee kommt das die entscheidende wÃ¤rme und das fussklima von der socke und ned vom schuh abhÃ¤ngt.....


----------



## Kofure (24. November 2013)

Also ich fahr die Schuhe jetzt den 3ten Winter und ich hatte in 85% der Fälle eher das Problem, dass meine Füße zu warm waren und das lag nicht an den Außentemperaturen, weil die liegen auf der Alb meist 5-10° unter dem was die meisten Deutschen sonst so kennen 
Zum Thema Socken kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in den meisten fällen mit ganz hunzgewöhnlichen Sportsocken von den bekannten Sportmarken fahren.
Wenn es mal richtig richtig kalt sein sollte, dann trage ich BW Socken und die sind soweit ich weiß aus Baumwolle. Wenn die aber grade nicht zur verfügung stehen, trage ich meine Skisocken (kunstfaser soweit ich weiß, habe sie grade nicht zur Hand). 
Hatte weder mit den Naturfasern noch mit Kunststofffasern probleme. Man sollte sich einfach mal ein paar Paare zu legen und testen, ich glaube kaum das es hier eine vollkommende Wahrheit zu gibt....


----------



## TitusLE (24. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nimm smartwools, dazu irgend nen schuh"kein arctic,.... unsin nötig" und mollig warm hast es, die alten schuhe hau in die tonne wennst keine vernünftigen socken darin nutzen kannst.



So unsinnig finde ich die Artic nicht. Zumindest wasserdicht sind sie, was in dieser Jahreszeit auch schonmal sehr von Vorteil sein kann.
Was das In-Die-Tonne-Hauen angeht, weil ich keine vernünftigen Socken darin nutzen kann, habe ich das Problem, dass ich sehr unterschiedlich große Füße habe. Links bräuchte ich locker 'ne Nummer größer als rechts. Wenn ich dann nochmal größer kaufe damit ich links auch dickere Socken anziehen und noch Luft haben kann, schwimme ich rechts leider. Von daher muss ich einen Tod sterben und die Schuhe so kaufen, dass es einen tragbaren Kompromiss ergibt.
Die Smartwool-Socken schaue ich mir mal an. Habe jetzt gerade Woolpower im Einsatz.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. November 2013)

TitusLE schrieb:


> So unsinnig finde ich die Artic nicht.


 
unsinig  im sinne vom marketing:
da steht arctic drauf, damit kann man sicher in der Arktis rumlaufen, warum sollte es sonst so bezeichnet werden?

werbedünpfiff halt, den leichtgläubige ständig für voll nehmen, wenn da noch imaginäre"aus der luft gegriffene" temperaturwerte der Eignung dazugestempelt sind wird das zeug gekauft wie warme semmeln.

schau dir mal bilder von richtigen winterschuhen an für 2stellige minusgrade und dann diese dünnen "sommerlatschen".
 spätestens da sollte einem mit bishen hausverstand schon klar werden das da was nicht stimmt, warum die tretter kalt sind und das man da die wärme woanders herholen muss.

zitat von northwave:


> Indicative range: *-35°C*/ +5°C


 
dazu gibt's nur eins zu sagen!!



TitusLE schrieb:


> Heute war ich knapp 4 Stunden unterwegs. Zum ersten Mal mit den Merino-Socken und den Neopren-Sohlen. Die sind superwarm. Gestern im Fußballstadion, 2 Stunden auf dem kalt Temperaturen *laut Navi so zwischen 3 und 5 °C*.


 
wennst bei +5° schon so zu kämpfen hast"wollsocken+neopren bei+ graden?", stellt sich für mich logischerweise die frage wozu du eben solch dünne pantoffeln verwendest.....


----------



## ralphi911 (24. November 2013)

@lorenz4510

kannst du dich noch an meine Aussage von damals erinnern?



ralphi911 schrieb:


> Bitte diskutiere nicht bei Themen  mit, wenn du nicht einmal etwas Ähnliches besitzt! Ich glaube da bist du der falsche!  Überlasse das den Leuten, die diesen Schuh, oder ähnliche Winterschuhe besitzen. Die könne aus Erfahrung sprechen!


----------



## CC. (24. November 2013)

Könnt Ihr Beiden Euren Streit bitte draußen austragen? Oder muß der Mod erst wieder durchwischen? 
Danke,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralphi911 (24. November 2013)

?


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. November 2013)

?
sachliche Diskussion und streit sind zwei paar schuhe.

@ralphi911

ne erinnere mich nicht an unsere Diskussion.
 nur da sich hier der Einwand ständig wiederholt das selbst bei + graden zu kalt wie du selber sehen kannst, obwohl in # 6 schon festgestellt wurde das der schuh superdünn ist und nicht warm sein kann!!!!

 es ist nun mal kein winterschuh, egal unter welcher flage es der Hersteller vermarktet.

und wenn man sowas dünnes im winter ernsthaft in Erwägung zieht, eben mit extrem dicken socken"wenn nicht sogar 2 paar übereinander" versucht werden sollte das defiziet auszugleichen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

Witzig, Lorenz!
Wolle ist als radkleidung vollkommen ungeeignet; soso, aber am Fuss dann super..?

Und, wenn am Körper Plaste soooviel wärmer sind, warum ist dann am Fuss Wolle die Empfehlung, wenns um Wärme geht?
Und geanu darum ging es ja in dem anderen Fred...


3Idor, der heute 135 Km in u.a. Wolle obenrum fuhr(Merino Trikot nebst Windjacke und leichter Softshell, bei 2 Grad und steifem Wind, alles prima....


Wollsocken gibt Lorenz also zu, und obenrum....da bekehre ich dich auch noch: mit deinen eigenen Argumenten!


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Und, wenn am Körper Plaste soooviel wärmer sind, warum ist dann am Fuss Wolle die Empfehlung, wenns um Wärme geht?
> Und geanu darum ging es ja in dem anderen Fred...


 
ok nächster versuch......

wennst ne flausig warme leicht Fleece socke anziehst und in die schuhe steigst drückst das ding platt=wärmepolster weg.
dawenns leichter vorstellbar dann nimm nen plüschteddy als beispiel und stell dir vor das ihn in die schuhe stopfst und darauf herumtrampelst den ganzen tag.

jetzt verständlich?

ne grobe schwere Wollsocke wird nicht durchs darauf herumsteigen ramponiert, da das zeug rau, struppig und zäh ist.


Fleece ist zwar um ein viefaches wärmer nur nicht geeignet zum darauf den ganzen tag rumtrampeln, auf wolle kann man wochenlang rumtrampeln!!!
jetzt verstanden?



3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wollsocken gibt Lorenz also zu, und obenrum....da bekehre ich dich auch noch: mit deinen eigenen Argumenten!


 
ich hab einiges aus wolle , der wärmste wollpulli davon hat beispielsweise gut 2kg und ist nicht im Ansatz so warm wie ein ~400gramm fleeceteil , was willst da grossartig bekehren.....

wolle macht als komplettkleidung oder eben grossen kleidungsstücken ausser bei trachtenmode"daehts auch um was anderes" keinen sin, das zeug hat ein zu schlechtes wärme zu gewichtsverhältnis!!!


----------



## ralphi911 (25. November 2013)

@lorenz4510

meine Aussage damals, war, dass er von allen "schlechten" Winterschuhen der beste ist, welcher ich bis dahin hatte (Shimano & Specialized).
Ich habe diesen Schuhe, sowie auch andere in diesem Thread. Du hast ihn nicht, also lass es bitte sein und spekuliere nicht, wie warm oder kalt dieser Schuh ist!
Ich trage übrigens in diesem Schuh, sowie auch damals in den anderen Schuhen, Smart Wool Socken und bin zufrieden. Die geben warm!
Aber in den anderen Schuhen hatte ich kälter als im Artic.

Fazit: Ich kenne noch zwei andere Schuhe, aber der Artic ist von diesen drei der Wärmste!
Vielleicht gibt es noch wärmere Schuhe, dann soll aber jemand hier Berichten, wenn er den Artic hatte und jetzt einen wärmeren gefunden hat. Das ist das, was die Leute in diesem Thread interessiert!


----------



## Magico80 (25. November 2013)

Das verstehe ich nun auch nicht ganz. Klar, so ne Wollfilzjacke ist ultra schwer. Aber z.B. Merinoshirts empfiehlst Du sogar in einem anderen Thrread, Lorenz. Daher kann ich Deine Aussage hier auch nicht ganz verstehen.

Worin Du aber recht hast, ist Deine Analyse zu Wollsocken.


----------



## Jocki (25. November 2013)

Wolle hat leider den Nachteil des sehr hohen Gewichts und der Fähigkeit sehr viel Wasser aufzunehmen. Dafür isoliert sie auch nass fast genausogut wie trocken und stinkt kaum.
Bei dünnen Materialstärken wie bei Merinoshirts halten sich unter manchen Bedingungen die Vor- und Nachteile die Waage. Sprich man bekommt ein nasses Merinoshirt auch durch Körperwärme relativ schnell wieder getrocknet und die Gewichtszunahme durch Feuchtigkeit ist auch vernachlässigbar.

Bei schwerer Wollqualtität sieht das anders aus.
Wer schonmal einen schweren Wollpullover gewaschen und anschließend getrockenet hat, weiß das, das mehrere Stunden dauert.


Zum Thema:
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Maenner/Shoecover-Capital-Plus-black-44-46.html

Damit müsste man doch Sommerschuhe ganz gut pimpen können. Solange man die Isolation von unten in den Griff bekommt


----------



## tomistein (25. November 2013)

Gehts hier eigentlich noch um den Northwave Artic? 

Ich wollte heuer zum ersten Mal auch bei kälteren Temperaturen fahren (das geht bei mir bei <10° los). Habe mir zuerst den normalen Celsius GTX gekauft in normaler Sportsocken-Größe und bei 2h-Fahrten um 5° an den Zehen gefroren. Deshalb ging der Schuh zu ebay (läuft heute abend aus) und jetzt hab ich mir einen größeren Artic geholt. Bei gleichen Socken und Temperaturen nur wenig besser an den Zehen.

Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass mein individuelles Temperaturempfinden an den Zehen das Problem ist (mit dem Sommerschuh und wärmeren Socken war es auch nicht viel kälter). Deshalb werde ich den Artic auch wieder abgeben (wer Interesse hat ..., Gr 47) und vermutlich bei Temp. unter 0 aufs Biken verzichten. Erklärung habe ich keine rechte für das Problem, weil ich sonst nicht leicht friere, auch nicht an den Zehen. Beim Snowboarden bin ich auch bei -15 mit Standardsocken im Stiefel und friere nicht.

Überzeugt haben mich beide Schuhe beim Thema Nässe. Bin durch ziemlichen Dreck und Pfützen gefahren, dass alles an mir runterlief, aber innen war alles trocken.


----------



## Alex_F (25. November 2013)

Ich hätte Interesse. Kannst mir ja vielleicht mal nen Preis per pn schicken. Sollten passen bei Turnschuh Größe 45,5 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (25. November 2013)

Ich bin nun recht viel mit dem Arctic unterwegs gewesen. Kalt kann ich nicht behaupten, aber nassgeschwitzt selbst bei Temps <0. Ich trage den Schuh jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu fahren (40Min/Strecke 2x) und meine Socken sind immer Nass. Neulich nach einer Woche benutzen musst ich die Innensohlen und die Lammfells darunter raus nehmen und trocknen weil alles klatschnass war. 

Nicht ideal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun auch nicht ganz. Klar, so ne Wollfilzjacke ist ultra schwer. Aber z.B. Merinoshirts empfiehlst Du sogar in einem anderen Thrread, Lorenz.


 
ja das teil hat ein gesammtgewicht von ~250gramm und ist hauhdünn.
und empfohlen habs mit Sicherheit ned weil es so ein tolles wärme/gewicht Verhältnis hat, was es ned hat.

wie jocki richtig sagt *dünne wollteile* sind grossteils sehr brauchbar"bsp:dünne unterwäsche" da geht's dann eher um den nicht stink Effekt als um sonderliche wärme, wollunterwäsche ist grossteil dünn wie ein taschentuch.

 sobalt es um *schwer* *wollqualität* geht was im grunde komplettkleidung angeht"pulover,jacken,hosen,...", ist wolle unsinig.

bei wolle kommst drauf an wofür man sie verwende , da gibt's brauchbare Anwendungen und eben welche wo sie keinen sin macht.

um zum eigentlichen punkt zurückzukommen zu den *Northwave Celsius Artic GTX* :
 wer Probleme hat nen brauchbaren winterschuh zu finden und diesen hier im beitrag oder änliche modelle verwendet, und eben sauer weil es darin so kalt ist, der kann sich die wärme anders besorgen darum ging es im grunde.

sehr dicke Wollsocken mit nem nicht sonderlich warmen schuh ergeben zusammen trotzdem noch warme füsse, und können sich durch das dicke wollmaterial noch deftik mit schwitzwasser vollsauge ohne das es sofort kalt wird.


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

tomistein schrieb:


> Gehts hier eigentlich noch um den Northwave Artic?
> 
> Ich wollte heuer zum ersten Mal auch bei kälteren Temperaturen fahren (das geht bei mir bei <10° los). Habe mir zuerst den normalen Celsius GTX gekauft in normaler Sportsocken-Größe und bei 2h-Fahrten um 5° an den Zehen gefroren. Deshalb ging der Schuh zu ebay (läuft heute abend aus) und jetzt hab ich mir einen größeren Artic geholt. Bei gleichen Socken und Temperaturen nur wenig besser an den Zehen.
> 
> ...


 

Du brauchst Platz, und dann Wollfilzsohle, Wollsocke, und nochmals Platz!

Wo Platz ist, ist Luft, und nur die isoliert!
Kein Mensch muss unter 0 Grad aufs Radeln verzichten!
Platz, Platz, Wolle, und es ist warm.
Unter ner Daunendecke schlafe ich zb auch gerne bei minus 5 Grad mit offenem Fenster!

unter ner Plastedecke wäre das nicht gut, und schon garnicht, wenn die eng/Dünn wäre!


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Wolle hat leider den Nachteil des sehr hohen Gewichts und der Fähigkeit sehr viel Wasser aufzunehmen. Dafür isoliert sie auch nass fast genausogut wie trocken und stinkt kaum.
> Bei dünnen Materialstärken wie bei Merinoshirts halten sich unter manchen Bedingungen die Vor- und Nachteile die Waage. Sprich man bekommt ein nasses Merinoshirt auch durch Körperwärme relativ schnell wieder getrocknet und die Gewichtszunahme durch Feuchtigkeit ist auch vernachlässigbar.
> 
> Bei schwerer Wollqualtität sieht das anders aus.
> ...


 
Vaude Minsk3 sind wärmer! Die sind gut, zusätzlich!

Ansonsten Wolle und viel Platz!


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2013)

also es scheint wohl qualitätsschwankungen beim artic zu geben...

gestern um die null mit selaskins und dünnen skisocken war's ok.
den tag davor nur mit skisocken bei ähnlichen temperaturen war's nach einer stunde unangenehm. stelle leider fest, dass der rechte fuß etwas länger ist (ok, das wusste ich) habe dort immer kalte zehen, obwohl ich schon eine nummer größer gekauft habe...

ist mein zweites paar, das andere war letzten winter über zur reklamation... geil oder, wenn man sie braucht...

kann jemand noch jemand den verlgeich northwave vs rose bestätigen?


----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nun auch seit kurzem den NORTHWAVE Extreme Winter GTX Schuh.
Habe ihn auch eine nummer größer gekauft wie normal. Habe nun zwei Ausfahrten mit den Schuhen gemacht und beide male wurden meine Füße kalt. Das schon bei Temperaturen über null grad. Hatte die erste Ausfahrt mit den neu erworbenen X Bionic Winterbikesocken gemacht und die zweite mit ein Paar Thermosocken von Seal Skin plus überschuhe. Hatte aber wie schon geschrieben bei beiden Ausfahrten kalte Füße bekommen. Denke aber auch, dass ein Teil die Cleads mit zu verantworten haben. Werde nun mal eine andere Einlegesohle testen. Vielleicht habe ich ja damit schon mehr glück. Ansonsten werde ich nicht daran vorbeikommen, mir meine beheizten Einlegesohlen rein zu legen.
Ich finde aber, dass man in einem Schuh dieser Preisklasse keine kalten Füße bekommen dürfte. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
Es braucht Platz, Platz, Platz!!
Platz, damit nicht die Blutgefässe abgequetscht weren, und Platz, damit sich die zehen bewegen(können) und Platz, damit Luft da ist zum isolieren!

Probier mal eine Wollfilzsohle einzulegen, und ein Paar! dicke Wollsocken, wobei du dann noch bequem Platz haben musst.
Sonst ist der Northwave (wie jeder schuh!) zu klein.
Enge Schuhe sind nie warm, egal, was du anziehst.


----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Hi!
> Es braucht Platz, Platz, Platz!!
> Platz, damit nicht die Blutgefässe abgequetscht weren, und Platz, damit sich die zehen bewegen(können) und Platz, damit Luft da ist zum isolieren!
> 
> ...




Danke für die Info, werde das mal ausprobieren. 
Platz habe ich in den Schuhen, danke des Boa Verschluss kann man sie auch gut einstellen. Die Originale Einlegesohle muss ich aber dann raus nehmen sonnst wird es nicht passen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werde das mal ausprobieren.
> Platz habe ich in den Schuhen, danke des Boa Verschluss kann man sie auch gut einstellen. Die Originale Einlegesohle muss ich aber dann raus nehmen sonnst wird es nicht passen.


 

Ja, Ok, dann mach das!
Und glaube mir: von unten muss es isolieren, kann das, anders, als Lorenz nicht so, einen Schuh zu bewerten, den ich nicht kenne/Habe...
Aber...teste mal so ne Woll!Filzsohle, die sind herrlich, und ne reine Wollsocke, Ullmax Woolterry sind toll, oder irgendeine andere, aber bitte reine /fast reine Wolle, nicht Plaste!
Und dann muss immer noch Platz im Schuh sein.
Kost quasi nix:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/BRUBAKER-Einlegesohlen-Wollfilz-Komfortdicke-Naturmaterial/dp/B004FQUM7Q"]BRUBAKER Filz Einlegesohlen Echt Wollfilz Sohlen 4mm Komfortdicke Gr. 35 - 50 aus Naturmaterial: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]

dann müsste das warm sein.
Überschuh hatte ich ja empfohlen, schadet nie, ist auch im Matsch witzig, man kommt völlig versicht nach Hause, zeiht draussen!) alles aus, inkl Überschuh, und steckt alles(!) (ausser den Schuhen) in die Waschmaschine: die Schuhe selber bleiben völlig sauber, weil Überschuh drüber!

Und frag Ralphi, mich, oder magico, aber nicht lorenz, wenn es um diese Schuhe, Wolle und Isolation geht! Pleeease!


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Aber...teste mal so ne Woll!Filzsohle, die sind herrlich,* und ne reine Wollsocke, Ullmax Woolterry sind toll*, oder irgendeine andere, aber bitte reine /fast reine Wolle, nicht Plaste!
> Kost quasi nix:
> BRUBAKER Filz Einlegesohlen Echt Wollfilz Sohlen 4mm Komfortdicke Gr. 35 - 50 aus Naturmaterial: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
> 
> ...


 
dein empfohlenes zeug ist ziemlicher müll:
 woolterry=50%schrottwolle und 50% Acryl"billigst platik" noch lausiger geht's ja kaum noch und mit reiner wolle hat so ein müll nix mehr zu tun.
das Highlight ist diese Modell 20%wolle 80% abfallplastik, das wird noch als Wollsocke bezeichnet!!!!!!!!

jaja 3idoronyh..... abfall verwenden aber grosse sprüche klopfen das er nur wolle trägt.
schon blöd wenn man nicht mal das Etikett lesen kann wa?

bei sockenkauf drauf achten das sie aus ca ~80%wolle und ~20% polyamind zusammengesetzt sind,
 ja kein Acryl!!!!! das ist plastikabfall wenn mans genau nimmt.

ebenfalls ist dein verlinkte wollfilz sohle weiß?
wird da Plaste als wolle verkauft.

echter wollfilz ist immer grau.

das ist ne echte wollfilz Sache.

3idoronyh kann ja mit seinen 15jahren keinen dunst von irgendwas haben, aber das kommt noch wenn er älter wird.


----------



## Batman (1. Dezember 2013)

Das wird ja langsam echt Öde mit eurem gezicke. Dachte es geht um den Schuh hier....
Soll doch jeder tragen was ihn glücklich macht.
Gibt für alles vor und Nachteile.


----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich Batman zustimmen,
es geht hier wirklich nur um den Schuh und darum finde ich das rumgezigge hier schon etwas nervig. Irgendwann dollte man doch wissen wann schluss mit lustik ist.
ich habe mir schon mal diese Socken Bestellt Smartwool Herren Socks PHD Outdoor Heavy Crew Chestnut und werde noch nach einer passenenden Einlegesohle suchen.
Eine reine Filzssohle, meint ihr das reicht aus, oder sollte man lieber etwas nehmen das eine Aluschicht hat?


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Batman schrieb:


> Das wird ja langsam echt Öde mit eurem gezicke. Dachte es geht um den Schuh hier....
> Soll doch jeder tragen was ihn glücklich macht.
> Gibt für alles vor und Nachteile.


 
Seh ich auch so.
wobei lorenz das ja nu wirklich basöhnlich macht!

Die Wollsachen von Ullmax sind allgemein bekannt und anerkannt, dass da zt Plaste mit drin sind, dient der Flexibillität, und Plaste lobt Er ja nu hoch, also müsste Ihm da einer abgehen....

Aber, Wolle/Plaste, da bekommt man ja von Ihm in jeden Post/ an jedem Tag mindestens 3 abweichende Meinungen...
Die Ullmax Sachen sind jedenfalls bekannt, bewährt und gut!


Teste das mal, Chaka, und dann gib mal Feedback!
Wie das BEI DIR so sich fährt!

Gruss

3Idoronyh!


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Eine reine Filzssohle, meint ihr das reicht aus, oder sollte man lieber etwas nehmen das eine Aluschicht hat?


 
Nu, ich gab Dir aber tipps! Nicht wahr??!

Zur sohle: ich sage, reine Filz reicht.
Alu muss nicht sein, machts zudem schweissig.


----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nu, ich gab Dir aber tipps! Nicht wahr??!
> 
> Zur sohle: ich sage, reine Filz reicht.
> Alu muss nicht sein, machts zudem schweissig.



Ja das hast du gemacht, bin dir deswegen auch dankbar. 
Aber irgendwie habt ihr beide ein kleines Problem miteinander, das hier auf Dauer schon etwas nervig zu lesen ist. Das geht mich allerdings nicht an und halte mich eigendlich ganz heraus. 

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man mit keine Aluschicht benötigt, dann werde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn es mir nicht reichen sollte, kann ich ja immer noch was anderes holen. Die Einlegesohlen kosten ja glücklicher weise nicht die Welt.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Ja das hast du gemacht, bin dir deswegen auch dankbar....
> 
> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man mit keine Aluschicht benötigt, dann werde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn es mir nicht reichen sollte, kann ich ja immer noch was anderes holen. Die Einlegesohlen kosten ja glücklicher weise nicht die Welt.


 

genau!
ich schlag mal vor, der Lorenz und ich, wir regeln das per PN...wobei Er dann immer derart beleidigend wird....mal sehen!

Na, dann teste aber auch, wir wollen hören, wie es mit der Wollfilzsohle und den Wollsocken mit Platz im Schuh läuft! Fahr endlich!
Ich hoffe, es wird suuper!
Melde mal, was anliegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> genau!
> ich schlag mal vor, der Lorenz und ich, wir regeln das per PN...wobei Er dann immer derart beleidigend wird....mal sehen!
> 
> Na, dann teste aber auch, wir wollen hören, wie es mit der Wollfilzsohle und den Wollsocken mit Platz im Schuh läuft! Fahr endlich!
> ...



Das ist eine gute Idee von dir, macht das per PN aus und alle anderen sind außen vor gg.

Ich werde Testen und auch Berichten. Denke mal, dass die Socken als erstes da sind und auch getestet werden. Die Filzeinlagen kommen aber auch noch dran. Ich hoffe auch, dass es super wird.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Was hält dich ab, zu fahren???
Gib Gaaas!

Kalt, nass, furchtbar draussen?
Dann erst recht!!

Grins. 
Bin gespannt...


----------



## 3idoronyh (2. Dezember 2013)

(text gelöscht)


----------



## CC. (2. Dezember 2013)

@3idoronyh: wohnst Du jetzt hier und vergiftest mit Deinem Rumgezicke so ziemlich jeden Thread, wo Du reinschreibst?
Für das Anmeldedatum 8.11.2013 bist Du ganz schön vorlaut. Das zeugt von fehlender Kinderstube und ist kein gutes Aushängeschild. Am Ende bist Du gar so ein Wiederanmelder, der vorher schon rausgeflogen ist....
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, den Ball ziemlich flach zu halten und Dir _vorher_ zu überlegen, was Du über wen in welchem Tonfall Du hier reinschreibst.


----------



## Creeping Death (2. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_3idoronyh_: wohnst Du jetzt hier und vergiftest mit Deinem Rumgezicke so ziemlich jeden Thread, wo Du reinschreibst?
> Für das Anmeldedatum 8.11.2013 bist Du ganz schön vorlaut. Das zeugt von fehlender Kinderstube und ist kein gutes Aushängeschild. Am Ende bist Du gar so ein Wiederanmelder, der vorher schon rausgeflogen ist....
> Ich würde Dir empfehlen, den Ball ziemlich flach zu halten und Dir _vorher_ zu überlegen, was Du über wen in welchem Tonfall Du hier reinschreibst.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe mich extra zurückgehalten, aber ich denke, dass jetzt endlich der Forum-Administrator aktiv werden und was dagegen unternehmen sollte. Macht seit einem Monat kein Spaß mehr, hier im Forum.


----------



## 3idoronyh (2. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_3idoronyh_: wohnst Du jetzt hier und vergiftest mit Deinem Rumgezicke so ziemlich jeden Thread, wo Du reinschreibstreibst.


 

(text gelöscht)


Das lässt mich schmunzeln, und zeigt mir, wer da am anderen Ende am Pc sitzt!

Schmunzel....

Langes/ altes Anmelde Datum berechtigt übrigens zu nichts, genausowenig, wie junges solches einen einschränkt!


----------



## SofusCorn (2. Dezember 2013)

Sag mir bitte was du an den Forenregeln nicht verstehst? (edit: Moderatoren greifen bei so großen Foren i.d.R. erst ein, wenn Beiträge gemeldet werden. Die können sich ja auch nicht jeden Thread einzeln anschauen. Ich mach mal den Anfang...)
*
Keine Angriffe!*
 Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier  nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von  anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll - ohne Beleidigungen,  Beschimpfungen, Boykottaufrufe, Verleumdungen usw.


----------



## honkori (2. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Originaltext gelÃ¶scht, daher auch hierâ¦
> 
> 
> Das lÃ¤sst mich schmunzeln, und zeigt mir, wer da am anderen Ende am Pc sitzt!
> ...




Mir hat Lorenz geholfen, dir wÃ¼rde ich gern mal etwas helfen...


----------



## bummelexpress (2. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (2. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang...)


So, ich hab ihn auch gemeldet.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2013)

bitte wieder zum thema zurÃ¼ckkehren. bei problemen meldet diese bitte Ã¼ber die funktion, wir kÃ¼mmern uns dann, auch wenn es mal etwas dauertâ¦

danke fÃ¼r die unterstÃ¼tzung und das verstÃ¤ndnis


----------



## Magico80 (2. Dezember 2013)

Leute Leute...wie kann man so einen informativen Thread nur mit so viel ******** zu müllen...Kindergarten....


----------



## katko (3. Dezember 2013)

Super thread guys! Ich habe vor vielen Jahren die erste Celsius GTX gekauft...gr. 44,5...die waren schmal und habe immer kalte FÃ¼sse gehabt...jetzt habe ich mich entschieden die Artic zu kaufen aber gr. 46...ich wollte 45,5 aber die ist nicht leicht zu finden und der Unterschied ist nur 4 mm...

http://startcycles.co.uk/bike-wear/...ic-commuter-mtb-gtx-cycling-shoes-yellow.html

kostenloser Versand + 10% Gutschein auf der Startseite SANTA10...cca 155 â¬ bezahlt...


----------



## enno112 (3. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem es hier hoffentlich wieder um den NW-Schuh geht kann ich meine Erfahrungswerte ja mal mitteilen:

Hab die Communter-Version des Celsius Artic GTX, also die in gelb, welche sich nur von der Farbe von den "normalen" Celsius Artic unterscheiden.

Habe in Straßenschuhen Größe 42,5 und den Celsius in Größe 44.
Ich habe eine Einlegesohle mit Alu und Fell (Deichmann) einfach auf die Innensohle gelegt und somit keine Kältebrücke durch die Cleats.

Ich fahre den Schuh mit Gore Alp-X Socken und die Füße werden bei Temperaturen von -3° C nicht kalt!
Ebenso habe ich noch genug Luft im Schuh um auch mal dickere Socken tragen zu können.
Wasser ist bis jetzt auch nicht in den Schuh eingedrungen!
Die Bauform des Schuhs ist natürlich etwas "klobiger" als mein 1. Sommerschuh (Giro Privateer), aber er ist etwas schmaler als mein 2. Sommerschuh Mavic Alpine.
Naße oder feuchte Füße hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie im Schuh, was aber auch an der Kombination Schuh/Socke liegen kann, oder an den z.Zt. herschenden Außentemperaturen

Ich persönlich kann den Schuh sehr empfehlen wenn jemand, so wie ich, denn ganzen Winter durch das Bike bewegt

Hoffe ich konnte einigen bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen


----------



## tobi2036 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe diese Schuhe jetzt auch in meinem Besitztum. Geile Dinger sind das.

Wie ist denn das mit dem Nässeschutz? Müssen die Schuhe noch eingesprüht werden, oder sind die schon vorbehandelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (6. Dezember 2013)

So, konnte nun Heute meine Artic Extreme mit ein Paar neuen Warmen Einlegesohlen testen und muss sagen, dass es damit nun viel besser war. Kalte Füße habe ich nach 2 stündiger Ausfahrt heute Abend keine gehabt.
Leider sind mir die Schuhe nun mit den Einlagesohlen zu eng und die Bewegungsfreiheit meiner zehen ist schin sehr eingeschränkt. Bin deshalb heute nur mit dünnen Sommersocken Unterwegs gewesen. Hat aber vollkommend ausgereicht.

Habe meine Schuhe jetzt im Bikemarkt eingestellt und werde sie mir dann eine Nummer größer kaufen. 
Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann einfach melden.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## chaka biker (6. Dezember 2013)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Schuhe jetzt auch in meinem Besitztum. Geile Dinger sind das.
> 
> Wie ist denn das mit dem Nässeschutz? Müssen die Schuhe noch eingesprüht werden, oder sind die schon vorbehandelt?



Hallo Tobi, du musst an den Schuhen nichts vorbehandeln. Die sind schon von anfang an wasserdicht. So war es zumindest bei meinen gewesen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## tobi2036 (6. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hahllo Tobi




Hallo


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Dezember 2013)

Meine habe ich auch diese Woche bekommen, aber im Moment sind die mir ehrlich deutlich zu warm und fahre solange es so warm bleibt mit meinem alten Celsius.


----------



## tobi2036 (6. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi, du musst an den Schuhen nichts vorbehandeln. Die sind schon von anfang an wasserdicht. So war es zumindest bei meinen gewesen.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Ok, vielen Dank. Gut zu wissen


----------



## Samoth (7. Dezember 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass ich euch... die mit den warmen Füßen... verfluche! ;-)


----------



## tobi2036 (7. Dezember 2013)

Samoth schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass ich euch... die mit den warmen Füßen... verfluche! ;-)




Bin ja auch lange mit normalen Schuhen im Winter gefahren, bloß wenns dann inrgendwann anfängt, sowohl an Händen, als auch an Füßen dermaßen vor Kälte zu brennen, dann ist es nicht mehr so gemütlich


----------



## chaka biker (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich hatte ja den Artic Extrem GTX Schuh der mir ja in gr. 43 etwas zu eng war. Habe ihn jetzt wieder zurück geschickt und warte auf meine Gutschrift. 
Gestern war ich bei meinem Lokalen Händler und dort habe ich auch die Artic GTX schuhe gesehen. Habe mir diese dann mal genauer angesehen und musste festetsellen, dass da ja ein warmes Futte mit eingearbeitet ist. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum der Schuh nach eueren Aussagen so warm ist. Der Artic Extreme, den ich ja hatte, hat dieses warme Futter nicht  was mich schon etwas verwundert hat. Jetzt weiß ich aber auch, warum der bei mir nicht so funktioniert hat. Eigendlich wollte ich mir jetzt einen normalen Winterschu von Jack Wolfskin kaufen und die dann mit meinen Flatpedalen fahren. Nun bekomm ich aber die Artic in Gr. 44 und 44,5 von meinem Händler bestellt und ich probiere diese mal an. Werde mir dann die Gr. kaufen, die am bessten passt. Nehme zur anprobe dann gleich ein paar Einlegesohlen und meine etwas dickeren Merinowllsocken mit. Mal sehen welche gr. dann am besten passt.
Ich finde, dass da Northwave bei den Artic Extreme etwas nachbessen muss und das nötige warme Futter mit einarbeiten müsste. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein normaler Artic wärmer ist wie ein Artic Extreme.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Popeye34 (17. Dezember 2013)

Na ganz einfach, Du hattest den "Celsius" und der beim Händler war der wärmere Artic... Entweder hast Du falsch bestellt, oder der Händler falsch geliefert


----------



## chaka biker (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
danke für die Info, ich dachte aber, dass ich den richtigen SchuhBestellt hatte. Da es sich ja um einen Winter Extreme handelt, dachte ich es wäre auch der Artic nur mit dem besseren Verschluss. Na da ist mir anscheinend bei meiner Bestellung was entgangen. bekomm ja jetzt den richtigen besorgt und dann hoffe ich mal, dass da schluss ist mit den kalten Füßen.





xzippo schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, Du hattest den "Celsius" und der beim Händler war der wärmere Artic... Entweder hast Du falsch bestellt, oder der Händler falsch geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2013)

Wo willst Du mit den Schuhen hin???? 

Winterschuh mit extra Fell + Einlegesohle + Merinosocken....

Antarktis?

Tip: wird nicht funktionieren. Zuviel Isolierung macht die Füße kalt. Ich halte die Idee mit dem Schuh (und Zusatzisolierung) für einen ausgemachten Schmarrn.


----------



## Creeping Death (18. Dezember 2013)

@ Chaka

Die Extreme Winter GTX ist nach der Beschreibung der  wärmste Schuh von Northwave. Deshalb hab ich meine Artic GTX verkauft  und mir die Extreme Winter GTX gekauft. Der direkte Vergleich konnte  allerdings noch nicht stattfinden, da es noch zu warm ist. Jedoch sind die Schuhe gut gefüttert, kann also deine Aussage zur Isolierung nicht nachvollziehen.

Ausserdem ist deine Modellbezeichnung etwas irreführend, da du die Namen miteinander Vermischt. Es existieren folgende Schuhmodelle:
NW Celsius GTX
NW Celsius Artic GTX
NW Extreme Winter GTX

Die Commuter-Modelle lasse ich hier aussen vor.

@CC

Wieso  soll zusätzliche Isolierung in form von Einlegesohlen und Merinosocken  pauschal "Schmarrn" sein? Solange der Schuh durch die zusätzlichen  Schichten den Fuß nicht einengt bringt das natürlich was. Eine  eventuelle  Kältebrücke durch die Cleat-Montage ist da wiederum ein anderes  Thema. Manche Kombinationen funktionieren und manche wiederum nicht.
Hast du denn je eines dieser Schuhmodelle persönlich  besessen/getestet? Ich bin im Winter regelmäßig bei Temparaturen unter  -20 C unterwegs, ohne dabei jedesmal in die Arktis reisen zu müssen.


----------



## chaka biker (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ja das hatte ich auch bemerkt. Ich dachte am Anfang, dass der Winter Extreme, Artic Extreme heisst. War ein Fehlöer von mir und sorry deswegen.
Ich hatte auch gedacht, dass der Winter Extrem ein sehr warmer Schuh ist, deshalb habe ich ihn mir auch gekauft. Der Schuh ist aber auf keinen Fall dicker gefüttert wie der Artic, das habe ich jetzt schon erfahren. 
Ich fand den Winter Extrem nicht Warm und wie ja schon geschrieben habe ich kalte Füße bekommen und dass sogar schon bei Plusgraden nache am Gefrierpungt. Meine Winter Extreme, waren auf jeden Fall dünner wie der Artic. 
Du kannst den Schuh auch mal bei diesen Temperaturen testen, dann hast du mal einen ersten eindruck. 
Welche Größe hast du denn in deinen normalen Schuhen und welche Größe hast dur dir bei dem Winter Extrem gekauft ?
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du mit deinem Kauf mehr glück hast wie ich.

Gruß
Werner



Creeping Death schrieb:


> @ Chaka
> 
> Die Extreme Winter GTX ist nach der Beschreibung der  wärmste Schuh von Northwave. Deshalb hab ich meine Artic GTX verkauft  und mir die Extreme Winter GTX gekauft. Der direkte Vergleich konnte  allerdings noch nicht stattfinden, da es noch zu warm ist. Jedoch sind die Schuhe gut gefüttert, kann also deine Aussage zur Isolierung nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creeping Death (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi Chaka,
Das ist nichts, wofür du dich entschuldigen solltest. Allerdings war sogar ich erstmal irritiert und wusste nicht, welchen Schuh du genau meintest.
In deinem ersten Bericht hattest du, soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, sie gelobt gehabt. Scheint sich aber in der Zwischenzeit geändert zu haben. Ich habe meine heute zurückerhalten, da eine Naht defekt war und zu Northwave geschickt werden musste. Jetzt kann ich sie auch mal intensiv testen.
Zur Isolierung: Das Isolationsmaterial scheint eine andere zu sein, als die der Artic GTX. Also dünner muss bei einem anderem Isolationsmaterial nicht zwingend kälter bedeuten, aber das wird sich bald herausstellen, ob das der Fall ist, oder nicht.
Ich trage normalerweise Turnschuhe in der Größe 42-43. Daher hatte ich meine Artic GTX in der Größe 44 gekauft gehabt. Mit dünnen bis mitteldicken Socken passten sie sehr gut, aber durch die Speed-Lace-Verschnürung überall gleichmäßig fest. Ich hatte nicht unbedingt viel Spielraum in der Zehenbox. Danach habe ich mir Smartwool PhD Mid Socks (oder so ähnlich) gekauft gehabt und mit denen gabs dann keinen Spielraum mehr in der Zehenbox. Obwohl ich das Gefühl von engsitzenden Schuhen mag, war das isolationstechnisch nicht ideal. Zur Info: Ich hab Spreizfüße und einen breiten Zehenbereich.
Der Grund von den (leicht) kalten Zehen lag aber nicht an der generellen Isolierung, sondern nachweislich an der Kältebrücke die durch die Cleat-Montage verursacht wurde. Dadurch zog die Kälte dann in den gesamten Zehenbereich. Ich habe nach den Ausfahrten, schon bevor ich durch die Tür ging, sofort die Schuhe ausgezogen und im Schuh nach der Kältequelle getastet. Sie kam definitiv aus dem Bereich zwischen den Stollen und den Cleat-Halterungen. Der gesamte restliche Bereich war warm.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken hab ich nun den Extreme Winter in der Größe 44,5 gekauft. Bei den halben Größen ist der Schuh nur minimal länger, als in der Größe 44, aber im Bereich der Zehenbox wesentlich breiter. Das soll der wesentliche Unterschied bei den halben Größen von Northwave sein. Hab mich bei meinem Händler mit dem Northwave-Vertreter darüber unterhalten. In den Artics hatte ich keine Möglichkeit die Zehen von dem Bereich der Kältequelle durch Bewegung fernzuhalten, da egal ob in der Druck-, oder in der Zugphase meine Zehen an den kalten Bereich gepresst wurden. Durch das BOA-System kann ich nun den Zehen mehr Spielraum geben, somit von der eventuellen Kältequelle fernhalten und für ein größeres Luftpolster sorgen, während im Bereich des Fußrückens die feste Schnürung für einen festen Halt sorgt. Das war mit Speed-Lace nicht möglich.
Ich hoffe, dass meine Theorie sich bestätigen wird. Auch wenn sie lediglich die gleiche Isolierung, wie meine alten bieten sollten, wäre ich trotzdem zufrieden, denn ich hatte nie arg frierende Zehen und bin auch kein Downhiller. Während meiner gesamten Fahrt setze ich Muskelkraft ein, also der Ofen läuft bei mir immer auf Hochtouren. Auf jeden Fall werden meine Füße durch die Extreme Winter mehr Komfort bei den Fahrten haben, ohne ein schwammiges Gefühl zu haben. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit berichten.


----------



## Popeye34 (21. Dezember 2013)

...mal sehen wie sich die die Artic's so machen. Habe sie fast 2 (!) Nummern größer gekauft, so passen notfalls zusätzliche Einlegesohlen + dicke Socken rein und der Fuß hat immer noch etwas Luft zum atmen. Nur eine Nummer größer dagegen engen meine Zehen leider zu sehr ein und mit dicken Socken geht das dann gar nicht... Ich habe den eindruck das die Größe 44 ½ im vergleich zur 43 ½ auch etwas breiter ausfällt..


----------



## 3idoronyh (21. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> ...mal sehen wie sich die die Artic's so machen. Habe sie fast 2 (!) Nummern größer gekauft, so passen notfalls zusätzliche Einlegesohlen + dicke Socken rein und der Fuß hat immer noch etwas Luft zum atmen. Nur eine Nummer größer dagegen engen meine Zehen leider zu sehr ein und mit dicken Socken geht das dann gar nicht... Ich habe den eindruck das die Größe 44 ½ im vergleich zur 43 ½ auch etwas breiter ausfällt..


Das wird gut sein!

Hauptsache gross, Platz müssen die Füsse haben!

Platz, um dann darin ne dicke Wollsocke bequem und luftig tragen zu können!
Davon kommt die Isolation, kaum vom Schuh!
Das liest sich gut, ich denke, das wird gut warm werden.
Berichte mal.


----------



## chaka biker (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade gesehen dass Bike Discount alle Winterschuhe reduziert anbietet. Die Northwave Schuhe gibt es 25% billiger .
Da ich ja immer noch auf der suche nach ein paar warmen Bikeschuhe bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr jetzt lieber die Artic oder vielleicht doch den Lake 303 oder den 45 NRTH Wölvhammer kaufen würdet. Wobei der Wölvhammer etwas klobig ausschaut und ich den dann nur auf dem MTB nutzen könnte. Möchte aber den Schuh auch hin und wieder auch mit dem Rennrad nutzen.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eure Meinungen sagen würdet.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Creeping Death (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Werner,
Also die Testurteile vom Lake reichen von Sehr Gut bis Super. Mehr kann ich allerdings nicht dazu beitragen. 
Über die Wölvlhammer gibt es bisher nur kurze Randnotizen, welche zu ungenügend sind um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können. Seit über einem Jahr sind die Bike-Magazine uns allen ein Test schuldig. Ich warte immer noch auf einen Test, da ich mir für den nächsten Winter ein Salsa Beargrease Carbon aufbauen möchte. Dafür wären sie wohl ideal. Ich vermute aber mal sehr stark, dass sie wärmer sein werden, als alle anderen Winterschuhe fürs Mountainbiking. Bei Laufpassagen im Gelände schlagen die Lake und die Wölvlhammer die Northwaves sohlentechnisch bestimmt um Längen. Da sind die Northwaves im Vergleich eher mit Stöckelschuhen vergleichbar.
Ich denke dass du wohl an den schnittigen Artic GTX, oder Extreme Winter GTX nicht dran vorbeikommen wirst, wenn du sie auch auf dem Rennrad benutzen willst. Alle anderen hier erwähnten Schuhe wären wohl zu klobig für den Einsatz.


----------



## chaka biker (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Info.
Ich denke auch, dass der Northwave am besten für beide Räder geeignet wäre. wobei ich den Lake auch schon sehr interessant finde und er bestimmt nicht viel klobiger ausfallen wird wie der Northwave. Ich hatte früher schon einmal einen Lake MX 301 Winterschuh und der war auf gar keinen Fall klobig ausgefallen. Da hatte ich leider auch das Problem mit den kalten Füßen. Ansonsten war es ein toller Schuh.
Der Winter Extreme, wir mal rausfallen gg, den hatte ich ja schon für 5 Ausfahrten gehabt und der konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Wobei er evtl. in einer anderen Größe meine Füße bestimmt besser warm gehalten hätte.
Du hast doch deine Artic gegen den Winter Extreme getauscht. Konntest du mitlerweile schon eine probefahrt mit dem Schuh unternehmen ?
Ich glaube mal, dass ich mir den Lake bestellen werde und mir diesen einmal etwas genauer unter betracht ziehe. Wenn es passen sollte, dann behalte ich ihn und ansonsten schicke ich ihn eben wieder zurück und nehme dann denn Artic. 
Ich werde euch aber auch auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruß
Werner



Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> Also die Testurteile vom Lake reichen von Sehr Gut bis Super. Mehr kann ich allerdings nicht dazu beitragen.
> Über die Wölvlhammer gibt es bisher nur kurze Randnotizen, welche zu ungenügend sind um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können. Seit über einem Jahr sind die Bike-Magazine uns allen ein Test schuldig. Ich warte immer noch auf einen Test, da ich mir für den nächsten Winter ein Salsa Beargrease Carbon aufbauen möchte. Dafür wären sie wohl ideal. Ich vermute aber mal sehr stark, dass sie wärmer sein werden, als alle anderen Winterschuhe fürs Mountainbiking. Bei Laufpassagen im Gelände schlagen die Lake und die Wölvlhammer die Northwaves sohlentechnisch bestimmt um Längen. Da sind die Northwaves im Vergleich eher mit Stöckelschuhen vergleichbar.
> Ich denke dass du wohl an den schnittigen Artic GTX, oder Extreme Winter GTX nicht dran vorbeikommen wirst, wenn du sie auch auf dem Rennrad benutzen willst. Alle anderen hier erwähnten Schuhe wären wohl zu klobig für den Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (22. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> ...mal sehen wie sich die die Artic's so machen. Habe sie fast 2 (!) Nummern größer gekauft, so passen notfalls zusätzliche Einlegesohlen + dicke Socken rein und der Fuß hat immer noch etwas Luft zum atmen. Nur eine Nummer größer dagegen engen meine Zehen leider zu sehr ein und mit dicken Socken geht das dann gar nicht... Ich habe den eindruck das die Größe 44 ½ im vergleich zur 43 ½ auch etwas breiter ausfällt..




Gestern war es endlich so weit, ich konnte den Artic ausfahren...

Wetter: ca. +5° - max. +1,5° / trocken & leichter Nebel, Abfahrt: 17:00 Uhr, länge: 3 Stunden, ø 21 km/h
Die Artic's ohne extra Einlegesohlen (2 Nummern größer) aber dafür mit dicken Socken (Smartwool). Das Ergebnis geht eher in Richtung "Enttäuschung", hatte wirklich erwartet, dass meine Füße / Zehen "warm" bzw. lauwarm bleiben, oder wie viele hier im Forum über "kuschelig" & "flauschig" berichteten..., aber dem war leider nicht so, -zumindest nicht bei mir, und nur mit dicken Socken. Ok, ich erwarte wirklich keine Wunder von dem Schuh, aber nach einer Stunde -schon kalte Füße bzw. Vorderfuß? 
Im Vergleich zu den Sommerschuhen: Sidi's + dicke Socken & Überschuhen, hält er natürlich länger, aber halt nicht so wie erwartet.
Ich werde jetzt noch eine Lammfellisowunderalusohle als erste Schicht einlegen, mal sehen ob ein unterschied wahrnehmbar ist!, .....mal sehen 
Oder hat jemand den super Tipp? Doppelte Socken, Gefrierbeutel?


----------



## moxrox (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Vorgestern 2,5 Stunden mit SIDI Race Schuhen (Sommerschuhe) und 2 dünnen Regenüberschuhen (Mavic H2O+Tarmac pro...die Tarmac empfehle ich nicht zum Kauf) gefahren sowie dünne Socken, dicke Filzeinlegeshohle habe ich allerdings drinnen. Keine spur von Kälte bei Temperaturen um die 3°C, im Gegenteil richtig warme Füsse. In die Schuhe schlüpfe ich nur rein und schnalle sie ohne Druck fest damit ich Freiraum habe.

Mit Race Schuhen bekomme ich ab 2,5 Stunden erst bei ca. -3C richtig kalte Füsse und mit dicken neopren Überschuhen, mit beheizbaren Einlegesohlen kann ich 3-4 Stunden fahren. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr so. Evtl. kaufe ich mir Winterschuhe diesen Winter.

Deshalb würde sich ein Winterschuh rentieren, wenn ich auch wirklich bei Minustemperaturen  ab -5C auch nach 4-5 Stunden keine kalten Füsse bekommen würde. Es wundert mich, dass hier Leute kalte Füsse bekommen in Winterschuhen und das bei Plusgraden und das obwohl ihr 2 Nummern größer gekauft habt.

Tipp: dicke Filzeinlegesohle in die Schuhe damit die Kälte nicht von unten kommt


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Dezember 2013)

Diese Filzeinlegesohle werde ich probieren, gibt es da bestimmte, die besonders gut sind? Was ist eigentlich von den HeatPaxx Sohlenwärmer zu halten, gibt es Erfahrungen, spricht etwas dagegen?, außer natürlich das man sie nur 1x verwenden kann...


----------



## moxrox (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe einfach stinknormale Wollfilzeinlagen aus dem Schuhgeschäft, die sehen grau aus.

Gefrierbeutel und z.B. Perspirex als starkes Antitranspirant ist gut ab Minustemperaturen wenn du an den Füssen schwitzt, denn wenn der Schuh und der Strumpf selber feucht oder gar nass wird, dann hilft wahrscheinlich auch der wärmste Schuh nichts.


----------



## Creeping Death (22. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> Diese Filzeinlegesohle werde ich probieren, gibt es da bestimmte, die besonders gut sind? Was ist eigentlich von den HeatPaxx Sohlenwärmer zu halten, gibt es Erfahrungen, spricht etwas dagegen?, außer natürlich das man sie nur 1x verwenden kann...


Also, ich finde alleine schon aus Umweltgründen sollten einmal benutzbere Wegwerf-Sachen tabu sein. Meine Meinung (und die der Umwelt ).
Man sieht alleine an diesen Posts, dass das Kälteempfinden echt extrem schwanken kann. Aber dass bei Plusgraden der Fuß schon nach einer Stunde kalt wird, ist echt sehr extrem. In meinen Artics habe ich bis -5 Grad sogar mit meinen mitteldicken Craft-Socken (kein Merino) keinerlei Kälte verspürt. Es wird also immer jemand dabei sein, dem die Isolierung nicht zusagen werden wird.
Zur Zeit habe ich alle Schalt und Bremszüge abgebaut und warte auf ein fehlendes Teil, um mein Fahrrad endlich nutzen zu können. Dann werden meine Berichte hier nach und nach reinpurzeln . Also noch ein wenig Geduld bitte.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand den super Tipp? Doppelte Socken, Gefrierbeutel?


 
wennst in dicken smartwools frierst? welches Modell, Heavy Crew?
würde das bessere"beste" upgrade nur ne 5mm dicke einlage +2 paar socken sein, wenn reinpasst in den schuh.

wobei wenn dir bei +5° schon kalt in den schuhen ist würd ich mir eventuell über richtige winterschuhe mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (22. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Also, ich finde alleine schon aus Umweltgründen sollten einmal benutzbere Wegwerf-Sachen tabu sein. Meine Meinung (und die der Umwelt ).
> Man sieht alleine an diesen Posts, dass das Kälteempfinden echt extrem schwanken kann. Aber dass bei Plusgraden der Fuß schon nach einer Stunde kalt wird, ist echt sehr extrem. In meinen Artics habe ich bis -5 Grad sogar mit meinen mitteldicken Craft-Socken (kein Merino) keinerlei Kälte verspürt. Es wird also immer jemand dabei sein, dem die Isolierung nicht zusagen werden wird.
> Zur Zeit habe ich alle Schalt und Bremszüge abgebaut und warte auf ein fehlendes Teil, um mein Fahrrad endlich nutzen zu können. Dann werden meine Berichte hier nach und nach reinpurzeln . Also noch ein wenig Geduld bitte.




Wegen der Umweltsache gebe ich dir natürlich recht....

Werde mir am Montag die besagten Einlegesohlen besorgen und es dann noch einmal versuchen, platz wäre im Schuh genug vorhanden.


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> Diese Filzeinlegesohle werde ich probieren, gibt es da bestimmte, die besonders gut sind? Was ist eigentlich von den HeatPaxx Sohlenwärmer zu halten, gibt es Erfahrungen, spricht etwas dagegen?, außer natürlich das man sie nur 1x verwenden kann...



Heat Pax sindDreck...funzen nicht gelichmässig, entweder heiss oder kalt, und das geilste, gehen ja irgendwann aus...DANN, DANN wird's kalt! Holla!
Nim ne Filzeinlage!

ich habe Sie bei einem Wollshop gekauft, den ich gegoogelt hatte, weil ich da Woll Hüttenschuhe kaufte (geil nach dem Fahren, ran an Pc, Hüttenschuhe an, Käffchen...).

Wollfilz isoliert top.

Normal muss es mit weiten Schuhen, Wollsocke und Wollfilzsohle gut gehen, wenn man lange und weit wandert, wird ja auch exakt so etwas  angezogen (huhu Lorenz....) Wolle, Wolle, und Wolle, die Wanderer werden wissen, warum.
ICH empfehle ja die Rose...billiger, wasserdicht, gross, stabil.
Nun Hast Du die anderen und musst damit klarommen...
ich denke aber, wie ich schon oft schrob: Wollfilzsohle, dicke, weite Socke und im Zweifel dann eben doch noch einen Überschuh wie Vaude Minsk.
Bin eben just zurück von 92 Km Ballertour, Füsse supermollig warm.

Puls allerdings auch die ganze Zeit Hardcore...Schnitt bei 25,1, hehe


----------



## chaka biker (22. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst doch Wanderer nicht mit Biker vergleichen. Beim Biken sind deine Füße fest mit dem pedal verbunden, zumindest bei den meisten. Beim Wandern sind die Füße ständig in Bewegung, dass ist doch dann ganz klar, dass diese dann weniger kalt werden. 
Mein Händler meinte auch zu mir, wenn die Füße im Winterschuh mal etwas kalt werden sollte, dann einfach mal absteigen und etwas laufen und die Füße würden dann gleich wieder warm werden. Ich finde aber, dass das bei sochen Schuhen einfach nicht passieren sollte. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Bikewinterschuhen laufen soll, dass meine Füße warm werden, dann kann ich mir doch gleich ein paar gescheite Winterwanderschuhe wie z.b. jack wolfskinn und ko kaufen und diese dann mit Flats fahren. Mit denen kann man auch ohne Bike laufen gehen fg wer es mag. Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, dann möchte ich auch fahren und dabei auch keine kalten Füße bekommen.
Vielleicht wird ja für uns, die etwas empfindlicher an den Füßen sind wie all ndere hier noch ein besonders gut Isolierender Bikewinterschuh entworfen. Bis es aber soweit ist, werden wir ( die minderheit ) leider im winter mit kalten Füßen fahren müssen.

Gruß
Werner




3idoronyh schrieb:


> Heat Pax sindDreck...funzen nicht gelichmässig, entweder heiss oder kalt, und das geilste, gehen ja irgendwann aus...DANN, DANN wird's kalt! Holla!
> Nim ne Filzeinlage!
> 
> ich habe Sie bei einem Wollshop gekauft, den ich gegoogelt hatte, weil ich da Woll Hüttenschuhe kaufte (geil nach dem Fahren, ran an Pc, Hüttenschuhe an, Käffchen...).
> ...


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann nicht.
Alles ist relativ, kann nicht, geht nicht, ist anders...

ICH habe sehr warme Füsse und versuche das zu vermitteln...
Ist wohl chancenlos...
Ist so ähnlich, mit Reifendruck, Latexschlauchnutzung und breiten felgen, und noch manch anderm Phänomen:alles umstritten, alles schwierig, komisch, will nicht, usw...Tja!

MIR nutzt das alles Bombe, habe immer warme Füsse, keinen Platten, guten Rollwiderstand und so...
Aber...
Man kanns nicht vergleichen, wills nicht hören, usw.

Dann macht mal weiter mit kalten Füssen, Plastesocken, usw.
Am besten mit Sommerschuh und Überschuh...
ICH habe extrem angenehm warme Füsse und zwar auf Touren, die mich stets um die 80 Km weit führen....Rose Winterschuh, Filzsohle, Ullmax dicke Socken, Vaude Minsk.


Aber....so...kalte Füsse...
Na dann.
ich hab warme.


----------



## moxrox (22. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich auch wenn du auch mal nicht nur bolzen tust sondern langsam fährst. Das muss man ja auch mit einkalkulieren, dass die Intensität eine Rolle spielt. Deweiteren gibt es Leute die an den Füssen schwitzen und feuchte Socken/Schuhe bekommen, solche frieren auch viel schneller wenn sie dagegen nichts unternehmen.


----------



## maunakea (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir die Arctic geholt und bin nun bezüglich der Größe stark am zweifeln. In "normalen" Schuhe habe ich in der Regel 41 (+/- 0,5) und in Lauf/Radschuhe (nike, Shimano, ...) 42,5. Die Arctic habe ich mir nun in 42 schicken lassen, da auf der Händlerseite die Bemerkung stand "fällt groß aus".

Nun habe ich die Schuhe hier und trotz diverser Tests (dicke Socken, 2x Socke, Einlagen, ...) schlupfe ich hinten minimal heraus. Ich frage mich, ob es durch die Verschlusskonstruktion (Schnürung, Klettband) ein normaler Zustand ist. Im Zehenbereich empfinde ich den Platzbedarf als optimal.


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2013)

maunakea schrieb:


> Habe mir die Arctic geholt und bin nun bezüglich der Größe stark am zweifeln. In "normalen" Schuhe habe ich in der Regel 41 (+/- 0,5) und in Lauf/Radschuhe (nike, Shimano, ...) 42,5. Die Arctic habe ich mir nun in 42 schicken lassen, da auf der Händlerseite die Bemerkung stand "fällt groß aus".
> 
> Nun habe ich die Schuhe hier und trotz diverser Tests (dicke Socken, 2x Socke, Einlagen, ...) schlupfe ich hinten minimal heraus. Ich frage mich, ob es durch die Verschlusskonstruktion (Schnürung, Klettband) ein normaler Zustand ist. Im Zehenbereich empfinde ich den Platzbedarf als optimal.



hallo,

Hast Du ihn richtig zugeschnürt? 
Du kannst da schon beherzt an dem System ziehen, muss ich auch...meiner ist 2 nummern größer, aber null Probleme diesbezüglich.


----------



## maunakea (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich hatte die Schnürung schon ordentlich eng eingestellt. Ein gewisser Schlupf bleibt aber weiterhin erhalten.


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, schwer zu Definieren, aber ein wenig Schlupf empfinde ich als völlig normal


----------



## moxrox (26. Dezember 2013)

maunakea schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte die Schnürung schon ordentlich eng eingestellt. Ein gewisser Schlupf bleibt aber weiterhin erhalten.



Ich habe gelesen, dass diese Schuhe eher nicht für schmale Füße gebaut ist. Keine Ahnung ob das auch wirklich zutrifft, aber es könnte der Grund für den Schlupf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (30. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab mir jetzt doch noch die Artic GTX bestellt. Ich habe bei Northwave angerufen und mich nochmal über die Isolationswirkung der Schuhe informiert. Entgegen der Aussage des Vertreters, hat Northwave mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass der Extreme Winter NICHT der Schuh mit der höchsten Isolation sei, sondern der Artic GTX. 
Werde wohl meine unbenutzten Extreme Winter wieder verkaufen müssen . Schade, denn der BOA-Verschluss hatte mir extrem gut gefallen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den Artic GTX ebenfalls mit dem BOA-Verschluss anbieten. Dann wäre er top!
Na ja, shit happens .


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Dezember 2013)

wieso "Verkaufen" hast Du kein Rückgaberecht mehr?


----------



## Creeping Death (30. Dezember 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> wieso "Verkaufen" hast Du kein Rückgaberecht mehr?


Ne, den hab ich nicht Online gekauft. Ausserdem habe ich sie schon ne Weile (länger als zwei Wochen), konnte sie bisher auch nicht benutzen.
Wird wohl kein großer finanzieller Verlust werden.


----------



## moxrox (30. Dezember 2013)

> Bei meinen bisherigen Artics (Gr. 44) hat keine Einlegesohle geholfen. So ab 1-2 Stunden Fahrt kroch die Kälte im Bereich zwischen den Cleats und den Stollen durch und die Zehen wurden relativ kalt.



Ich dachte du hattest bereits die Arctic Schuhe und warst nicht begeistert von diesen weil du kalte Füsse bekommen hast bereits nach 1-2 Stunden, das hört sich schlechter an als Sommerschuhe mit Überschuhe ? Übrigens, ich habe gelesen die Vaude Tarmac Winterschuhe sind mit Primaloft gefüttert und das ist ein extrem wärmendes Material, keine Ahnung inwiefern der Vergleich zu den Arctic sind.


----------



## chaka biker (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
dast tut mir leid, ich hatte es aber ja auch schon geschrieben und war von dem Extreme Winter total entäucht gewesen. Der Artik war vom Futter her viel wärmer. Ich habe ja gerade den lake hier bei mir und der macht auch einen ordenlichen Eindruck. Leider passt er mir nicht und werde ihn wieder zurück schicken. Werde mir vielleicht lieber ein paar warme Überschuhe ( Vaude Minsk oder Gravit ) bestellen und die dann über meine Tourenschuhe mit beheitzter Einlegesohlen ziehen um zu fahren. Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob die ganzen Winterschuhe fürs Biken ihr geld wert sind. Habe auch Bekannte, die mit den Artik kalte Füße bekommen. Hatte heute den Specialized Defroster in der Hand und war gar nicht so überzeugt von dem. Ok es war jetzt nicht das 2014er Modell sondern das davor. Der Schuh ist aber noch weniger Isoliert wie der Extreme Winter. Vielleicht ist ja das neue Modell besser, kann mir das aber kaum vorstellen. In der Beschreibung des Speci Schuhes, steht aber dass sie mit 400g Tinsulate Isolierung gefüttert sind. 
Ich drücke dir dann mal die Daumen, dass du den Schuh gut verkaufen kannst.
Würde aber dennoch in den Bikeladen gehen und mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen.

Gruß
Werner



Creeping Death schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir jetzt doch noch die Artic GTX bestellt. Ich habe bei Northwave angerufen und mich nochmal über die Isolationswirkung der Schuhe informiert. Entgegen der Aussage des Vertreters, hat Northwave mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass der Extreme Winter NICHT der Schuh mit der höchsten Isolation sei, sondern der Artic GTX.
> Werde wohl meine unbenutzten Extreme Winter wieder verkaufen müssen . Schade, denn der BOA-Verschluss hatte mir extrem gut gefallen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den Artic GTX ebenfalls mit dem BOA-Verschluss anbieten. Dann wäre er top!
> Na ja, shit happens .


----------



## Creeping Death (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich hatte sie in der Größe 44 gehabt, doch durch die dicken Wollsocken und den Filz-Einlegesohlen hatte ich kaum Spiel im Zehenbereich. Dadurch kroch die Kälte langsam durch den Bereich der Cleat-Befestigung in den Schuh. Es war aber nie wirklich Kalt, dass es Schmerzen verursacht hatte. Unzufrieden war ich nicht wirklich, da das Gesamtpaket überzeugend war.
Mit dem Erscheinen der Extreme Winter, wollte ich das neue Schnürsystem mit ner ner etwas größeren Größe kombinieren, aber einen Kompromiss in der Wärmeisolation wollte ich nicht eingehen. Also muss ich nun wieder die Artic kaufen, aber in der Größe 44,5.
Das geile BOA-System werde ich aber definitiv vermissen .
Ich werde meinen Händler fragen, aber wenn es nicht klappen sollte, werde ich die Extreme bestimmt zu einem guten Preis verkaufen können.


----------



## Creeping Death (30. Dezember 2013)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dast tut mir leid, ich hatte es aber ja auch schon geschrieben und war von dem Extreme Winter total entäucht gewesen. Der Artik war vom Futter her viel wärmer.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Ich finde die Beschreibung der Isolationsangaben sehr ungenügend, denn der Performance-Level von 5 suggeriert einen höheren Isolationsgrad, als die 4 bei den Artic. Da hätten sie ruhig mal ne lineare Anzahl von Schneeflocken, oder ähnliches mit in die Beschreibung einbauen können. Auch wenn jeder ein stark abweichendes Kälteempfinden hat, wäre das ein guter Orientierungspunkt, gerade bei Winterartikeln.


----------



## chaka biker (30. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Ich finde die Beschreibung der Isolationsangaben sehr ungenügend, denn der Performance-Level von 5 suggeriert einen höheren Isolationsgrad, als die 4 bei den Artic. Da hätten sie ruhig mal ne lineare Anzahl von Schneeflocken, oder ähnliches mit in die Beschreibung einbauen können. Auch wenn jeder ein stark abweichendes Kälteempfinden hat, wäre das ein guter Orientierungspunkt, gerade bei Winterartikeln.




Ja da Stimme ich dir zu. Ich hatte auch viel mehr von dem Winter Extrem erwartet, dachte dass es das wärmste von Northwave ist. So kann man sich aber täuschen.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass ich an den Füßen etwas empfindlicher bin wie andere hier im Forum. Wobei ich ja sonst nicht so friere oder auch kalte Füße bekomme. Bin schon einiges gewohnt aber beim Radfahren, ist das alles etwas anders bei mir. 
Zum glück ist das Wetter aber noch nicht so kalt und ich komme mit meinen Schuhen ganz gut zurecht.
Wie schon geschrieben, werde ich mir nun ein paar warme Überschuhe mit bestellen und dann mal sehen wie schnell meine Füße kalt werden oder nicht.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Ne, den hab ich nicht Online gekauft. Ausserdem habe ich sie schon ne Weile (länger als zwei Wochen), konnte sie bisher auch nicht benutzen.
> Wird wohl kein großer finanzieller Verlust werden.




Kein grösserer Verlust??
Was meinst Du, bekommst Du für gebrauchte Schuhe??

N 100er....oder so.
Bei Ebay mal reinschauen, bringt fast nichts!

Ich sage es immer wieder, Rode Winterschuh!
139 Euro, Top Modell!
Ich war gestern, Vorgestern und vorvorgestern wieder los...je 70-85 Km, eisiger Wind, Matsch, schlamm, Nieselregen, übelst.
Füsse geilo warm!!

Statt dessen werden hier zum x Mal die Northwave, in Version Extrem, oder Winter oder sonstwas angesprochen....
Wems gefällt...

Die Rose sind dicht, warm, halten seit 5 Jahren(!), sind erprobt, und kosten eben 139 Euro.


Edit, mal am Rande, vielleicht ist das interessant: Extreme Kalt Schuh!
144 Euro, und wohl extrem ausgestattet.
Wobei...warme Socken und n guter Schuh, Wollfilz, mehr braucht Niemand...aber:
http://www.rollsport.de/salomon-tou...f3goddhwA8w&osCsid=hdr0ggi68ql87kur3k4fodev12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (1. Januar 2014)

Moin.

Erstmal ein frohes Neues Jahr. Ich hoffe ihr habt auch ne geile Feier gehabt, wie ich .

Ich folge keinem unbekannten Hype, wie du vielleicht vermuten magst. Ich hab ja meine Erfahrungen mit den Artic GTX und 'KALT' wars nie, sondern eher kühl nach ner gewissen Zeit. Also ne halbe Nummer größer wird mir den nötigen Spielraum für mehr Wärme bieten. Ich habe mir auch schon die 45 Nrth Jaztronaut Einlegesohlen gekauft, falls es nötig sein sollte.

Meine alten gebrauchten Artics hatte ich vor einiger Zeit für 131 Euro bei Ebay verkauft, denn sie sahen noch aus wie neu. Damals hatte ich sie für 150 Euro gekauft gehabt. Die Extreme Winter konnte ich bisher noch nicht auf dem Rad testen, sie sind somit Nagelneu. Bei einem Kaufpreis von unter 200 Euro werde ich wohl keinen allzu großen Verlust erleiden. Darüber hinaus bin ich kein Kind der Armut und werde einen eventuellen Verlust schon überleben. Und wenn ich die Artics wieder für 150 Euro kaufen sollte, ist die Welt wieder mehr als in Ordnung .

Die Salomon Toundra hören sich sehr interessant an. Wären bestimmt toll für jede andere Art der Winterbetätigung, aber ich kann mir keine Sekunde auf dem Rad ohne Cleats vorstellen.

Peace out.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Januar 2014)

Nun ja, so kann man sich alles schönrechnen..
Dann ich auch: habe den Rose Schuh als Auslauf des Vorgängers gekauft, neu für 89 Euro, fahre den seit 4 Jahren.
Seit 4 Jahren warm, dicht und toll, also 22,25 / Euro/Jahr , und Verschleiss ist nicht festzustellen, ausser aml neue Cleats.
Oder: 4x5000 /Jahr im kalten (fahre den Winterschuh recht früh, will nicht friren..) macht 89 Euro/ 20.000Km= 0,445 CENT / Km für waaarme Füsse!


----------



## Chiccoli (1. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nun ja, so kann man sich alles schönrechnen..
> Dann ich auch: habe den Rose Schuh als Auslauf des Vorgängers gekauft, neu für 89 Euro, fahre den seit 4 Jahren.
> Seit 4 Jahren warm, dicht und toll, also 22,25 / Euro/Jahr , und Verschleiss ist nicht festzustellen, ausser aml neue Cleats.
> Oder: 4x5000 /Jahr im kalten (fahre den Winterschuh recht früh, will nicht friren..) macht 89 Euro/ 20.000Km= 0,445 CENT / Km für waaarme Füsse!



Häh
Und was soll das jetzt heißen? r- Winterschuhe für alle weil sie so vernünftig sind?

Ich mag rose auch, die Schuhe würde ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Warum? Gefallen mir einfach nicht. Auch nicht für 49.- Euro


----------



## Creeping Death (1. Januar 2014)

Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass du mir die Unwahrheit sagst. Du bist mit den Rose zufrieden und das respektiere ich auch. Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass du eine andere Meinung vertrittst, aber bitte respektiere dann auch meine.

Ich würde mir, aus Designgründen die Rose-Winterschuhe ebenfalls nicht kaufen wollen. Ausserdem kaufe ich generell nicht mehr beim Rose-Versand ein, da ich zwei mal schechte Erfahrungen mit dem Service gehabt habe. Aber das ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Gefroren habe ich nie in den Schuhen und eine halbe Nummer größere Artics müssten mir den nötigen Spielraum in der Zehenbox geben und für bessere Isolation sorgen. Lass dies die eine Schwachstelle der Artics sein, trotzdem bin ich von den restlichen Eigenschaften überzeugt und finde die Schuhe top.

Ich bin keiner der auf Krampf jeden Millicent auf die Mikrogramm-Waage legt. Ich habe einen tollen Job und genügend Geld um mir einige Sachen, die ich Leidenschaftlich verfolge, auch leisten zu können. Sparen tu ich auch, aber wenn mir was wirklich gefällt...

Ich habe mir kürzlich Ritchey Superlogic Komponenten gekauft, wo ein anderer mir sagen würde, dass die Ritchey WCS Carbon Modelle doch ausreichen würden. Es gibt immer was billigeres, aber die Superlogics sind dadurch nicht instabiler, oder schlechter und das Design gefällt mir eben mehr, als die WCS-Modelle. Genauso wie die Artics im Vergleich zu Rose. Und da anscheinend immernoch manche denken, dass ich in den Schuhen gefroren habe: Es wurde ab 1-2 Stunden durch die Cleat-Montage lediglich 'KÜHL' an den Zehen!!!!! Und meine Touren betrugen in der Regel zwischen 2-5 Stunden.

Auf die Jaztronaut-Innensohlen bin ich sehr gespannt und werde darüber berichten, sobald ich sie eingesetzt habe.

Nasdarovje


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Januar 2014)

Strrrriiikkkeeeee!
Hatte meine Winter Extreme für knapp 200 Euro gekauft gehabt und gestern für 180 Euro verkauft. Meine neuen Artics haben mich 130 Euro gekostet. Jetzt muss ich das noch im großen Stil machen und werde bestimmt bald Millionär .


----------



## prince67 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, ich hab bis 150,- Euro mitgeboten. 

Gibt es die Celcius Artic GTX auch in 44,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich bereue den Kauf des Arctic bisher. Viel zu warm. Hätt mir den gtx kaufen sollen und wenns kalt wird mit Merino Socken arbeiten.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Januar 2014)

@Prince
So lernt man also auch die Ebayer kennen, die mitgeboten haben .
Die Artics kriegt man auch in 44,5, allerdings werden bei den Online-Händlern meist ganze Größen angeboten, aber ich glaub ich habe ein paar gesehen, die auch halbe Größen anbieten.

@Magico80

Das ist mal ein Wort, dass jemand sie für zu warm hält . Ansonsten hört man von den meisten das Gegenteil. Bei welchen Temparaturen hast du sie angehabt und mit welchen Socken? Ich habe meine vorigen Artics mit dünnen Sommersocken ab 5C getragen und fand sie nicht allzu warm.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Strrrriiikkkeeeee!
> Hatte meine Winter Extreme für knapp 200 Euro gekauft gehabt und gestern für 180 Euro verkauft. Meine neuen Artics haben mich 130 Euro gekostet. Jetzt muss ich das noch im großen Stil machen und werde bestimmt bald Millionär .


Äh, nein!
Millionär wird man, wenn das richtige kauft und wenn, dann teu(r)er mit wenig Aufwand verkauft!

200 Einkauf (Porto dazu??) und Verkauf nach x maligem Posten und Reinstellen, und machen...für 180 sind 10% Verlust!
Investoren gehen an so etwas pleite...

Aber, Glück gehabt, jeden Tag steht ein Doofer auf, die sind ja gut weggegangen!
ich werde Millionär, meine Rose halten jetzt seit 4 Jahren und werden dabei benutzt ohne Ende.
Werden nie geputzt, kommen nach der Tour auf die Heizung, alles easy. Waren gestern, auf ner 6 Stunden, 120 Km Tour (Rücktour im Starkregen) das, was so richtig schön warm und trocken war!


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich trage sie mit normalen trnnissocken. Nich dick aber auch nicht dünn. Meine Füsse sind immer nass geschwitzt. Temperatur 0 bis 7 Grad.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Äh, nein!
> Millionär wird man, wenn das richtige kauft und wenn, dann teu(r)er mit wenig Aufwand verkauft!
> 
> 200 Einkauf (Porto dazu??) und Verkauf nach x maligem Posten und Reinstellen, und machen...für 180 sind 10% Verlust!
> ...



Dann eben Millionär - 10%. Damit kann ich leben . Ich glaube alle anderen haben verstanden, was ich gemeint habe,nämlich dass ich keinen großen Verlust gemacht habe, durch den Verkauf der Schuhe. 

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings: Bist du Einstein Junior, dass du andere einfach als doof bezeichnen kannst? Man muss also doof sein, um die Schuhe zu kaufen? Du legst echt eine Überheblichkeit zu Tage, wie ich es selten gesehen habe. Es wäre angemessen sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich trage sie mit normalen trnnissocken. Nich dick aber auch nicht dünn. Meine Füsse sind immer nass geschwitzt. Temperatur 0 bis 7 Grad.


 Versuch doch mal ganz dünne Socken. Allerdings wären 7 C auch zu warm für mich in den Schuhen.
Bald kommt der Winter, dann kannst du mal berichten wie sie sich unter Konditionen unter null Grad so schlagen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich trage sie mit normalen trnnissocken. Nich dick aber auch nicht dünn. Meine Füsse sind immer nass geschwitzt. Temperatur 0 bis 7 Grad.


Normale tennissocken??
Womöglich weisse? ( RR Fahrer...?):

Tennissocken sind ja auch aus Baumwolle...das wird nass und bleibt nass.
Nimm Wolle, oder Synthetic.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Dann eben Millionär - 10%. Damit kann ich leben . Ich glaube alle anderen haben verstanden, was ich gemeint habe,nämlich dass ich keinen großen Verlust gemacht habe, durch den Verkauf der Schuhe.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings: Bist du Einstein Junior, dass du andere einfach als doof bezeichnen kannst? Man muss also doof sein, um die Schuhe zu kaufen? Du legst echt eine Überheblichkeit zu Tage, wie ich es selten gesehen habe. Es wäre angemessen sachlich zu bleiben.


Ich bezeichne niemanden als doof.
Nur sind eben 200 zu 180 minus(!) 10%, das ist in Finanzkreisen ne Menge.

Ich wundere mich immer, WAS für ein Hype um so manches gemacht wird, da wird zunächst der Gtx Arctic, dann der Extreme, dann der GTXh+ Winter, was weiss ich gekauft....
Ich freue mich, dass du deine fehlgekauften Schuhe so günstig losgeworden bist (ach so, daher meinst Du das mit Doofer....nun, ein jemand, der gebrauchte Schuhe mit dem Ebay Risiko, und plus Porto und null Garantie und null Umtauschrecht für den Originalen Preis fast kauft, der ist in der tat nicht sooo schleu! Soll Dir ja recht sein!):


----------



## Creeping Death (14. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne niemanden als doof.
> Nur sind eben 200 zu 180 minus(!) 10%, das ist in Finanzkreisen ne Menge.
> 
> Ich wundere mich immer, WAS für ein Hype um so manches gemacht wird, da wird zunächst der Gtx Arctic, dann der Extreme, dann der GTXh+ Winter, was weiss ich gekauft....
> Ich freue mich, dass du deine fehlgekauften Schuhe so günstig losgeworden bist (ach so, daher meinst Du das mit Doofer....nun, ein jemand, der gebrauchte Schuhe mit dem Ebay Risiko, und plus Porto und null Garantie und null Umtauschrecht für den Originalen Preis fast kauft, der ist in der tat nicht sooo schleu! Soll Dir ja recht sein!):



Also wundert es dich, dass wir uns im Northwave Artic-Forum über Northwave Winterschuhe unterhalten?!?!?


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Also wundert es dich, dass wir uns im Northwave Artic-Forum über Northwave Winterschuhe unterhalten?!?!?




Äh....Soweit ist es schon??

Braucht/ gibt es ein ganzes Forum, nur für die 17 Varianten eines Schuhes??
Ich dachte und meine, ich bin im Kleidungsforum:
StartseiteForen>Bike Board>
*Kleidung*

Von " Northwave Gtx, GtLx, Gtx Super, Northwave Arctic und Arctic plus, sowie Arctic Gtx, und NUR diese Schuhe sollen hier behandelt werden" 

habe ich  nichts gelesen!
Der THREAD gaht wohl über die Arcticschuhe, aber in dem Thread wurden auch andere Schuhe besprochen...
WAS mich nur fasziniert, ist, dass es 1-2-3-viel Versionen von dem einen Schuh gibt, die dann nicht passen, zu klein, zu warm, zu kalt sind, usw.
Ich sage: Rose winterschuh!
Mit Wollfilz/Wollsocke!

Wasserdicht, warm, zuverlässig, Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiterbiswolkig (14. Januar 2014)

und ich hab bis kurz vor Schluss deines Beitrages schon echt gedacht, du würdest es schaffen, einmal auf den Hinweis mit den Wollsocken zu verzichten... naja, fast hast du´s geschafft... ich glaub, mittlerweile weiß jeder, was du hast und dass du es warm und toll findest... aber so langsam ist dann mal gut...


----------



## Creeping Death (15. Januar 2014)

heiterbiswolkig schrieb:


> und ich hab bis kurz vor Schluss deines Beitrages schon echt gedacht, du würdest es schaffen, einmal auf den Hinweis mit den Wollsocken zu verzichten... naja, fast hast du´s geschafft... ich glaub, mittlerweile weiß jeder, was du hast und dass du es warm und toll findest... aber so langsam ist dann mal gut...


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Januar 2014)

Na, ja bei der derzeitgen Wetterlage reicht mir der normale Celsius immer noch dicke. Bereue es gerade im Dezember zugeschlagen zu haben.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. Januar 2014)

Mir reichte eben bei meinem 82 Km Nightride der rose Schuh ohne Überschuh...

Wobei...
Mit dicken Wollsocken!
Echt toll und eben warm!


----------



## TB_KS (17. Januar 2014)

3deodoranth ist offensichtlich ein von Ritter- und Action Sport und den Wollekartellen bezahlter Kommunikationsterrorist... 

Egal wo man hier liest taucht er irgendwann auf... Werd versuchen in der nächsten Zeit in den Testbereich und das Luxemburgische Lokalforum ausweichen, vielleicht ist da Ruhe...

Grüße,
Till


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ihn auch einfach auf ignore packen  - so wie wohl inzwischen 99% aller anderen ^^. Wird durch die 1% die den echt noch ernst nehmen und den Troll füttern und ewig zitieren leider etwas unterwandert - aber ansonsten funktioniert das gut ^^.


----------



## Magico80 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich bin zur Zeit schwer angenervt von Northwave. Das waren wohl meine letzen NW Produkte die ich gekauft habe. Der Support ist eine Katastrophe bzw. gar nicht existent. Am Telefon geht keiner dran und auf Emails antwortet ebenfalls keiner. Nicht als ich das Problem mit der Sohle hatte und auch nicht jetzt, wo ich nur nachfragte, wie die Stollen vorne befestigt werden sollen. Denn an der "49er" Sohle sind die nicht dran. Man muss die extra kaufen was ich schon ne schweinerei finde weil an den kleineren Schuhen die automatisch mit dabei waren. Das Gewinde dafür finde ich auch nicht. Sollen die mit Spax angeschraubt werden?

Das "nasse Socken Problem" ist auch noch da. Bei jeder Fahrt und wenn sie nur 30min geht, hab ich nasse Socken weil der Schweiss nicht nach draussen geleitet wird. Atmungsaktiv? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## chaka biker (26. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe nun auch meine neuen Artic am Donnerstag und Heute testen können. na ja was soll ich sagen, warme Füße fühlen sich anders an . Am Donnerstag Nachmittag bin ich von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren ( 43 km ) Temperatur ca. 6 ° gewesen. Am anfang waren sie Füße schön warm, aber nach einiger Zeit ca. 1/2 std, wurden sie schon etwas kühler und am ende der Fahrt, waren die Füße schon kalt gewesen. Socken hatte ich erst einmal meine X bionic Winter Bike Socken angehabt. habe auch eine Isoeinlegesohle eingelegt. Hat nichts geholfen.
heute nun bin ich bei 4° knapp 3 std gefahren. habe die Isoeinlegesohle gegen eine Isolammfellsohle getauscht , Socken hatte ich auch meine Seal Skins Thermosocken angezogen. Leider hat auch diese Kombi nicht funktioniert . Es war zwar bedeutend besser wie mit der anderen Kombi, aber am ende der Tour waren meine Füße auch kalt. Die Kälte kommt aber mehr von der Zehenbox . Da kühlen die Schuhe schon extrem aus und dadurch werden meine Füße kalt. Dachte mir eigendlich, dass das bei diesem Modell nicht so passiert. 
Platz nach vorne habe ich genügend, habe den Schuh in Gr. 44,5 gekauft und normaler weise habe ich 42. In der Breite habe ich nicht ganz so viel platz wie nach vorne, aber ich sage mal, dass mein Fuß nicht eingeengt ist. 
überlege jetzt die Schuhe wieder zurückzugeben und vielleicht gegen den Lake MX 303 zu Tauschen. Der soll ja laut Beschreibung gerade an der Zehenbox gut Isoliert sein.
Oder habt ihr evtl. noch einige Ratschläge was ich einmal ausprobieren könnte? 

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## moxrox (26. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist das individuell, jeder reagiert anders auf Kälte.

Selber habe ich mir die Winterschuhe von SHIMANO gekauft und bei den genannten Temperaturen von dir (5-8C) fahre ich die mit Sommersöckchen mit der Standard Shimano Einlegesohle. Kalte Füße hatte ich bisher nicht, ich achte schon darauf dass der Klettverschluss locker sitzt und zu fest.

Es wird sich zeigen was die Schuhe bei Minustemperaturen können, denn nur dafür hatte ich sie eigentlich gekauft. Übrigens bin ich neulich in einen Regenschauer hineingekommen, drehte zwar um aber fuhr trotzdem mehr ca. eine Stunde im Regen. Der Regen ist mir von oben in den Schuh eingelaufen und ich bin darin geschwommen, bei 4-5C hatte ich aber trotzdem keine kalten Füsse für die Zeitspanne. Ich nehme an das Problem mit dem Regen ist auch bei den Northwave und es kann von oben etwas reinlaufen, über die Hose usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (26. Januar 2014)

ich bin heut mit dem Arctic 2h bei bis zu -11 unterwegs gewesen. Zum Ende war der große Onkel eiskalt. Wobei -11 und 2h Cyclocross schon auch nicht ohne ist...Geschwitzt hab ich dies mal nicht im Schuh. :-D


----------



## chaka biker (27. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> ich bin heut mit dem Arctic 2h bei bis zu -11 unterwegs gewesen. Zum Ende war der große Onkel eiskalt. Wobei -11 und 2h Cyclocross schon auch nicht ohne ist...Geschwitzt hab ich dies mal nicht im Schuh. :-D




Das freut mich für dich, dass du mit den Artic bei Minus 11° 2 Stdunden fahren konntest. Anscheinend hast du auch so sehr warme Füße und frierst da nicht so schnell. Im gegensatz zu mir. Ich könnte bei den Temperaturen mit meinen Artic keine 2 std. aushalten. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich auch noch das richtige Modell für mich finde. Es wird ja so langsam kalt und da wären sie nun mal nicht schlecht.


Es wird sich zeigen was die Schuhe bei Minustemperaturen können, denn nur dafür hatte ich sie eigentlich gekauft. Übrigens bin ich neulich in einen Regenschauer hineingekommen, drehte zwar um aber fuhr trotzdem mehr ca. eine Stunde im Regen. Der Regen ist mir von oben in den Schuh eingelaufen und ich bin darin geschwommen, bei 4-5C hatte ich aber trotzdem keine kalten Füsse für die Zeitspanne. Ich nehme an das Problem mit dem Regen ist auch bei den Northwave und es kann von oben etwas reinlaufen, über die Hose usw...

Da mirbei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit den Artic auch kalter Fahrtwind oben vom Schuh eingedrungen ist, hatte ich bei der zweiten Runde von meinen alten und kaputten Neopren Überschuhen den oberen Teil abgeschnitten und als Stulpe angezogen . Es kam kein kalter Fahrtwind mehr rein und denke auch mal, dass das den Regen etwas abhalten würde


----------



## Creeping Death (27. Januar 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich habe soeben meine neuen Artics erhalten und die größere Zehenbox der 44,5'er im Vergleich zum 44'er ist deutlich spürbar. Ich werde meine erste Ausfahrt heute Nacht absolvieren. Da es Verzögerungen mit den Jaztronaut Aerogel-Sohlen gibt, werde ich sie erst mal nur mit den Merinosocken ausprobieren.

KALTE ZEHENBOX:
Machs doch mal so, wie ich und zieh die Schuhe direkt nach deiner Ausfahrt aus und versuche mit deiner Hand im Schuh die kalten Stellen zu ertasten. Bei mir ist die Zehenbox an sich nicht kalt, sondern lediglich die Stelle über der Cleat-Montageplatte. Dadurch kühlen erst die Zehen aus und es entsteht der Eindruck, dass die Zehenbox an sich schlecht isoliert sei. 

THERMOSOHLEN:
An sich müssten sie die Füße wärmen. Das Problem dabei ist: Bei jeder Druckphase beim Pedalieren wird die Einlegesohle stark komprimiert und der Fuß an die kalte Pedalplatte gepresst. Die ganze Luft zwischen den Fasern wird ebenfalls rausgepresst. Die Isolierfunktion wäre dann wieder aufgehoben und die Zehen fangen an zu frieren.
Die Jaztronaut-Thermosohlen sollen dieses Problem nicht haben, denn Aero-Gel soll sich auch in den Tretphasen nicht komprimieren lassen können. Somit wäre die Isolatiosleistung in Zug-, und Druckphasen gewährleistet. Ist zwar bisher eine Theorie, aber klingt logisch (Spock wäre stolz auf mich ). Genaues kann ich aber erst berichten, wenn ich sie getestet habe.

KALTE FÜSSE BEI TEMPARATUREN ÜBER 0 GRAD:
Wenn es warm ist schwitzen die Füße relativ stark in den Schuhen. Auch wenn es ca 5-7 Grad sein sollten, werden die Pedalplatte trotzdem ziemlich kalt. Wenn diese Kälte durch die Pedalplatten-Montierung in den Schuh geleitet wird und die Füße und die Socken nass sind, werden durch diese beiden Faktoren den Füßen rasch die Wärme entzogen. 
Ähnliches habe ich mit meinen Craft Siberian Glove-Handschuhen erlebt. Bei ca 2-3 Grad fingen meine Hände an stark zu schwitzen und schon nach kurzer Zeit waren die Handschuhe nass und die Finger eiskalt. Bei unte null Grad allerdings ist alles trocken und selbst bei zweistelligen Minustemparaturen sind die Finger angenehm warm.

REGENSCHAUER:
Die Schuhe sind wirklich absolut wasserdicht. Allerdings bringt das nichts, wenn das Wasser von oben reinsickert. Ich habe aus diesem Grund mir die Pearl Izumi Elite Amfib gekauft. Neben der guten Isolierung hat sie unterhalb des Hosenbeins separate Schlaufen. Dadurch kann man zusätzlich das Hosenbein über die Winterstiefel, oder Regenüberschuhe stülpen und das Wasser läuft nicht mehr durch den Schacht in die Schuhe.


----------



## dukestah (27. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Auf die Jaztronaut-Innensohlen bin ich sehr gespannt und werde darüber berichten, sobald ich sie eingesetzt habe.
> 
> Nasdarovje



Wo kann man diese in Deutschland beziehen? Bei Ebay habe ich nur einen amerikanischen Versender gefunden und da sind mir die reichlich 30 Euro Versand doch etwas zu fett.


----------



## Creeping Death (27. Januar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Wo kann man diese in Deutschland beziehen? Bei Ebay habe ich nur einen amerikanischen Versender gefunden und da sind mir die reichlich 30 Euro Versand doch etwas zu fett.


Ich hab mir auch den Ar... im Internet abgesucht und nur auf US-Händlerseiten welche gefunden gehabt. Mein Fahrradhändler hat für mich welche bestellen können, allerdings verzögert sich die Lieferung. Frag mal bei einem Händler nach, der von Cosmic Sports beliefert wird. Vielleicht hast du Glück und kannst sie bestellen.


----------



## dukestah (27. Januar 2014)

ok, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (27. Januar 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich habe soeben meine neuen Artics erhalten und die größere Zehenbox der 44,5'er im Vergleich zum 44'er ist deutlich spürbar. Ich werde meine erste Ausfahrt heute Nacht absolvieren. Da es Verzögerungen mit den Jaztronaut Aerogel-Sohlen gibt, werde ich sie erst mal nur mit den Merinosocken ausprobieren.
> 
> ...




Hi, ich habe die Schuhe direkt nach der Ausfahrt ausgezogen und bin mit meinen Händen rein um zu fühlen wo es kalt ist. Die kälte kam vermehrt von der Zehenbox und nicht von unten. Habe die Zehenbox von innen aus abgetastet und da fühlte ich direkt die kälte. Der Schuh war von innen her ziemlich kalt. 

Schwitzen tun meine Füße eher weniger, das würde ich ja an menen Socken merken wenn ich sie ausziehe. Meine Füße und die Socken sind immer Trocken, also kann es davon mal nicht kommen. Wegen der isosohle, da hatte ich ja zwei verschiedene inm Einsatz gehabt. Ich denke mal nicht, dass es bei der ersten so war wie du beschrieben hast. Die Zweite Sohle war schon etwas weicher und da könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Die Schuhinnensohle war aber beim abtasten nicht so kalt. 

Na dann lass uns mal deine Erfahrungen von deiner heutigen Nachtfahrt wissen, ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass deine Füße Warm bleiben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## dukestah (28. Januar 2014)

nur als info, hab jetzt mal übergangsweise eine 5 euro thermosohle in meinen northwave gran canyon gepackt und hatte heute spürbar wärmere füße, obwohl von den cleats im schuh nichts zu merken ist, merke ich doch recht gut wie kalt die sohle vom schuh innen ist, könnte ja auch bei dem einen oder anderen funktionieren 
hatte am wochenende auf platform pedalen auch richtig kalte zehen, war schon besorgt, dass ich mir auf meiner 4 stunden tour eventuell doch ne erfrierung zugezogen habe aber zum glück kehrte das gefühl in den zehen nach ein paar stunden wieder zurück


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen bei meinem NW Artic GTX. Bei -10° wurde es am Sonntag in der Zehenbox nach knapp 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit kalt. Werde die Sohle gegen eine Thermosohle austauschen, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das mein wärmster Schuh, den ich jemals hatte und ich bin bis auf die "Schnürung" und den relativen schlechten Grip recht angetan von den Dingern....


----------



## Magico80 (28. Januar 2014)

Also die Schnürung find ich super. Ich habe eine "Zwischensohle" bei mir drin, zwischen der originalen und dem Schuh. Heute minus 3Grad und hab immer noch nass geschwitzte Socken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2014)

Die Schnürung ist mir persönlich zu dünn. Trau mich da nicht, wirklich fest dran zu ziehen, weil sie vielleicht abreissen können. Auch das Verstauen ist irgendwie blöd unter der Lasche. Wenns dann fest ist, hab ich immer minimal das Gefühl, im Schuh rumzurutschen.
Dazu die rutschige harte Sohle. Das sind aber auch die einzigen Kritikpunkte, die ich an dem Schuh habe.

Bei -3° hab ich auch kein Problem mit Frieren am Fuss. Für mich fängt Winter aber auch erst bei -8 bis 10° an.... ;-)


----------



## CC. (28. Januar 2014)

Der Fred hört ja gar nicht mehr auf. Scheinen ja tolle Schuhe zu sein 
Tip: Filzsohle mit Alu-Kaschierung für 1,99 beim Drogenmarkt, zusätzlich zu den Originaleinlegesohlen. Dafür muß natürlich der Schuh groß genug sein, sonst gibt es kalte Füße. ..


----------



## dukestah (28. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Der Fred hört ja gar nicht mehr auf. Scheinen ja tolle Schuhe zu sein
> Tip: Filzsohle mit Alu-Kaschierung für 1,99 beim Drogenmarkt, zusätzlich zu den Originaleinlegesohlen. Dafür muß natürlich der Schuh groß genug sein, sonst gibt es kalte Füße. ..



wenn man diese betrachtungsweise auf andere threads hier im forum anwendet scheint so vieles 'toll' zu sein 
aber 1,99, mist, da hab ich ja viel zu viel bezahlt...


----------



## steezie (28. Januar 2014)

moin moin,
ist doch sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich hier die Bewertungen für den Artic ausfallen. Ich war am We drei Stunden unterwegs bei -12 Grad und hatte nur dünne Sommersocken an und keine Spur von kalten Füßen. Allerdings trage ich den Wölvhammer, welcher für Plusgrade nicht geeignet ist. Hatte mir den Arktic auch mal angesehen. Mir gefiel aber die Sohle nicht da zu wenig Gehkomfort und dann war mir persönlich der Schaft etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2014)

Okay..wers braucht, der Wölvhammer kostet aber dann auch nochmal 100€ mehr als der Artic. Für mich persönlich liegt die Schmerzgrenze insges. bei 200€.


----------



## steezie (28. Januar 2014)

da ich den Winter durchfahre, egal wie das Wetter ist, war es mir das Wert. Hobby kostet nun mal, zumal man sich so etwas ja nicht jedes jahr kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Januar 2014)

stimmt schon...ich fahr auch das ganze Jahr durch aber empfinde die Artics *GTX* ja auch als ausreichend gut ;-). Ich denke, dass die NWs schon sehr nah am Ideal sind und hier auf hohem Niveau gemeckert wird. Das bisserl mehr an Schuh wären mir jedenfalls nicht den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## chaka biker (29. Januar 2014)

So Leute, 
hatte gestern die dritte Ausfahrt mit den Artic machen können. Diesesmal habe ich noch zusätzlich meine Überschuhe noch mit benutzt. 
War am Anfang auch recht angenehm zu Fahren. Aber nach ca 1 1/2 std. wurde es langsam wieder Kälter in meinem Schuh. Am ende der Tour ( 2 1/14 std ) waren meine zehen wieder kalt. Es war wieder die Zehenbox die so stark ausgekühlt ist. habe jetzt für mich entschlossen, dass die Artic nicht die richtigen für mich sind. Ich spreche hier aber nur von mir, und ich bin einer der wenigen hier, die mit dem Schuh nicht zurechtkommen. Die Verarbeitung und das Schnürsystem fand ich super, leider reicht das bei einem Winterschuh nicht aus. Der sollte an erster Linie warm sein.

Heute morgen konnte ich dann bei -2 ° den Lake MXZ 303 testen. Der ist ja glücklichwer weise gestern mit der Post rechtzeitig eingetroffen. Ich habe hier die gr. 45 nehmen müssen, gr. 44 hat mir nicht gepasst. Der Schuh ist super verarbeitet und ich finde auch, dass er etwas breiter geschnitten ist wie der Artic, zumindest hatten meine Füße im lake mehr Platz wie im NW.Ich fand auch die Sohle des lake viel griffiger und das laufgefühl im Schuh viel angenehmer.
Ich habe den Schuh dann mit den Originalen Einlegesohlen und meine Merinosocken getragen. Die Merinosocken nur weil ich auf nummer sicher gehen wollte und keine kalten Füße zu bekommen. Sie wurden auch nicht kalt , bin etwas mehr wie 2 std gefahren und hatte keine kalten Füße. Die Zehenbox am Lake, scheint etwas besser isoliert zu sein wie AN MEINEN ARTIC. Ich bin nach der Tour mit meinen Händen in den Schuh und konnte nichts kaltes fühlen. 
Ich hatte sogar etwas geschwitzt und der obere Schaft des lakes war von innen etwas feucht gewesen. Werde dann mal bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ein paar andere Socken anziehen. Mal sehen wie es dann ist. 
Wenn die 2 Ausfahrt auch passt, dann denke ich mal, dass ich meinen Schuh gefunden habe. 

An alle NW Artic Fahrer, ihr habt einen super Schuh mit toller Verarbeitung und Isolation. Leider war er nichts für meine Füße, sonst hätte ich ihn auch behalten. Euch wünsche ich noch viele stunden warme Füße in dem Artic und für all diejenigen die wie ich nicht klar gekommen sind, ihr müsst einfach suchen und testen. Irgendwann findet dann auch bestimmt ihr den richtigen Schuh für euch. 
Wie es hier ja schon gesagt hat, jeder hat ein anderes Kälteempfinden und da muss man erst das richtige gegenstück dafür finden.
Ich denke mal, dass ich mit dem lake das richtige gefunden habe. Dann werdet ihr es auch tun.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Magico80 (29. Januar 2014)

Mir fällt auch was auf an Deinem Text: Wenn Dir der NW etwas zu schmal war, könnte er auch auf Gefäße gedrückt haben oder so. Dann wirds auch schnell Kalt.

Freu mich für Dich, daß Du DEINEN Schuh gefunden hast. Der Lake sieht echt gut aus..

NW ist nun für mich auch raus. Das waren meine letzten NW Produkte. Weder der NW Distributor noch Support in Italien hält es für nötig, seinen Kunden zu antworten oder ans Telefon zu gehen nach zig mails und unzähligen Versuchen an zu rufen.


----------



## chaka biker (30. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch was auf an Deinem Text: Wenn Dir der NW etwas zu schmal war, könnte er auch auf Gefäße gedrückt haben oder so. Dann wirds auch schnell Kalt.
> 
> Freu mich für Dich, daß Du DEINEN Schuh gefunden hast. Der Lake sieht echt gut aus..
> 
> NW ist nun für mich auch raus. Das waren meine letzten NW Produkte. Weder der NW Distributor noch Support in Italien hält es für nötig, seinen Kunden zu antworten oder ans Telefon zu gehen nach zig mails und unzähligen Versuchen an zu rufen.




Hi, vielleicht hast du ja recht mit deiner Aussage und er war etwas zu eng für mich. Hatte zwar nicht das Gefühl das irgendetwas gedrückt hat, aber wer weis. Hatte wegen der Schuhbreite auch mit dem Onlinehändler telefoniert und er meinte, dass die Northwave neben den Mavic die am breitesten Schuhe sind. 
Finde den lake jetzt aber auf jeden Fall breiter.

Ich hatte auch einmal den Kontakt zu Northwave versucht und auch keine Antwort bekommen, hatte ja als ersten Schuh den Extrem Winter und der war ja noch kälter wie der Artic. Anscheinend denken die sich, dass sie es nicht nötig haben sich mit dem Endverbraucher rumzuärgern.
Da hatte ich vergangene Woche bei Löffler eine ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht. Hatt dort eine Frage wegen der GTX Activ Shell Regenjacke und bekam auch schon nach kurzer Zeit eine Antwort. So sollte das auch sein, wenn man sich mal Direkt an den Hersteller wendet. Da können sich mansche mal eine Scheibe von Löffler abschneiden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Januar 2014)

@chakabiker/magico80...Darf ich mal fragen, was Ihr Northwave gefragt habt? Habt Ihr euch generell über das Produkt beschwert oder ging es um ein Ersatzteil?
Gruß


----------



## chaka biker (30. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> @chakabiker/magico80...Darf ich mal fragen, was Ihr Northwave gefragt habt? Habt Ihr euch generell über das Produkt beschwert oder ging es um ein Ersatzteil?
> Gruß



Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, sondern wollte nachfragen warum ich denn in dem Extrem Winter Schuh kalte Füße bekommen habe und  hatte nach einer evtl. Lösung gefragt.Idch finde, dass da ein Hersteller schon mal eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann. 
Wie schon geschrieben, machen dass auch andere Hersteller.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Januar 2014)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, sondern wollte nachfragen warum ich denn in dem Extrem Winter Schuh kalte Füße bekommen habe und  hatte nach einer evtl. Lösung gefragt.Idch finde, dass da ein Hersteller schon mal eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann.
> Wie schon geschrieben, machen dass auch andere Hersteller.


Okay, alles klar. Im Bekleidungsbereich ist das aber immer etwas anderes wegen der indiv. Anatomie. Ich frag mich deshalb, was Dir der Hersteller da hätte als "Lösung" antworten können. Eventuell hätte er Dich beschwichtigen können aber das wäre für mich keine vernünftige Antwort. Mit Alternativen siehts ja auch schlecht aus aus dem Hause NW....


----------



## Magico80 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den Hersteller 2 verschiedene Dinge gefragt im Abstand von ein paar Monaten:

1. Sohlen Unterschied bei Arctic und GTX von Schuhen bis 48 und ab 48 (Weiter oben beschrieben)

2. Dadurch daß es eine andere Sohle ist beim 49er, sind nicht wie abgebildet die vorderen Stollen dabei. Das allein finde ich schon eine Täuschung. Man muss sie extra kaufen. Hab ich gemacht und nun finde ich kein Gewinde in dem vorbereiteten Areal. Wie soll ich die jetzt fest schrauben?

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob der Hersteller mich veräppeln will oder einfach Gewinnmaximiert agieren will. Ich habe in meinen Anfragen weder übermäßig krittisch geschrieben (Ok, beim letzen mal als es mir gestunken hat, daß sich keiner meldet) noch geht keiner ans Telefon.

Übrigens geht mir das bei Gore gerade ähnlich. Eine Anfrage an den Gore Onlineshop geschrieben, Keine Antwort. Gestern noch mal eine Beschwerde geschrieben weil sich über eine Woche niemand gemeldet hat, mal sehen ob sich jetzt jemand meldet. Wenn nicht, Bye bye Gore (Habe mehrere Hosen, Jacken usw. von Gore)

Sportful genau das selbe, daher sind sie auch raus bei mir. Habe meine Regenjacke wo anders gekauft.

Bei der Hülle und Fülle an Angeboten und Rabattschlachten dulde ich kein so ein Verhalten als Kunde. So macht man kein Business und bindet auch keine Kunden an seine Marke.
Die Service Mitarbeiter in vielen Shops haben genau so viel Ahnung wie meine Oma von dem Sachen. Gibt ein paar Ausnahmen...


Löffler z.B. machts vor, innerhalb 24h eine Antwort, detailliert und persönlich. Bäm. Die nächste Klamotte wird wahrscheinlich ne Löffler.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Januar 2014)

@Magico80....kann Deinen Unmut voll verstehen. Bin mittlerweile auch dazu übergegangen, bei kleineren Anbietern einzukaufen, da hier die Kundenbindung noch funktioniert. Kann Dir da auch "Skinfit" empfehlen. Superservice und guter Kontakt!
Ich kaufe u.a. auch viel Wäsche (Eigenmarke Alex) bei Karstadt. Hier wurde mir mehrfach anstandslos umsonst die Regenjacke repariert...sehr kulant und guter Service. Überhaupt bin ich mittlerweile auch dazu übergegangen, wieder im Shop direkt einzukaufen, um im Falle von Reklamationen einen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Habe einige Specialized-Klamotten, die auch qualitativ besser als Gore sind. Kann ich hier im Conceptstore kaufen und das persönliche Beratungsgespräch noch mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich kann das leider nicht so machen. Bin recht groß und brauch auch Schuhe mit 49. Zudem ist die Auswahl in den Shops sehr begrenzt. Große Größen eigentlich standard nicht da zur Anprobe und wenn der Shop bestellt, muss ich es i.d.R. abnehmen. Würd auch lieber in Shops kaufen, aber wenn ich ne Woche lang durch HH fahren muss um 3 verschiedene Hersteller anprobieren zu können (Gibt ja kaum Shops mit umfangreicher Auswahl) und dann noch die Klamotten nur bis L da sind, hab ich keine Lust mehr. Auch nicht bei Preisdifferenzen von 20% zum Internet.

Ich habe mir über die Zeit gut gemerkt, was mir passt von den meisten Herstellern, bzw. welche Größe ich nehmen muss. Gore Klamotten und NW Schuhe haben bisher immer recht zuverlässig gepasst auch wenn die Qualität nicht immer dem Preis gerechtfertigt war. Aber ich lasse mich ungerne so behandeln.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Übrigens geht mir das bei Gore gerade ähnlich. Eine Anfrage an den Gore Onlineshop geschrieben, Keine Antwort. Gestern noch mal eine Beschwerde geschrieben weil sich über eine Woche niemand gemeldet hat, mal sehen ob sich jetzt jemand meldet. Wenn nicht, Bye bye Gore (Habe mehrere Hosen, Jacken usw. von Gore)



OT:
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich von denen inzwischen auch "etwas" enttäuscht bin. Die Passform ist bei jedem einzelnen Kleidungsstück anders (mal passen mir Herrenjacken, dann wieder Damenhosen usw. nie kann man sich auf die Größentabelle verlassen)... Hab eigentlich auch so einiges (Überschuhe, Hose, Jacken, Socken, Handschuhe) aber im Moment sieht es auch so aus, dass ich mir da nix mehr kaufe.

Der Support ist auch seltsam. Hatten da Donnerstag ne Hose bestellt, weil wir dachten Deutscher Shop, das geht gut. Dann geht das Paket Freitag raus und hängt bis Montag abend in Brüssel fest - wtf?! Wer hätte gedacht dass die in Belgien hocken?! Na es kam dann endlich Dienstag an, und natürlich passte die Hose nicht. (btw. für alle die eine Softshell für den Winter gesucht haben noch: die GBW Alp X 2.0 WS SO ist dünn wie ein Blatt Papier!). 
Also muss man da erst lang und breit anrufen damit sie einem ein Rücksendeticket mailen. Das hat auch erst nach 2x nachhaken telefonisch geklappt - omfg. Nun ist der Kladderadatsch auf dem Rückweg, hoffentlich kriegen wir wenigstens unser Geld zeitnah wieder...


----------



## damage0099 (20. November 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Mir reichte eben bei meinem 82 Km Nightride der rose Schuh ohne Überschuh...
> 
> Wobei...
> Mit dicken Wollsocken!
> Echt toll und eben warm!


Danke Dir für Deine tollen Posts hier!
Habe ihn auch gekauft.
20 Klassen wärmer als der Shimano!


----------



## Vince683 (8. Februar 2015)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich habe soeben meine neuen Artics erhalten und die größere Zehenbox der 44,5'er im Vergleich zum 44'er ist deutlich spürbar. Ich werde meine erste Ausfahrt heute Nacht absolvieren. Da es Verzögerungen mit den Jaztronaut Aerogel-Sohlen gibt, werde ich sie erst mal nur mit den Merinosocken ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

Creeping Death, hast du mittlerweile die Möglichkeit gehabt die Jaztronaut Einlagen mit den NW Celsius Arctic Schuhen auszuprobieren?

Ich selber nutze die NW Celisus GTX und bin mittlerweile ziemlich enttäuscht. Schafswolleinlagen mit Alu, Woolpower Socks 600, Thermoüberzieher und Heatpaxx haben bei mir leider nicht viel geholfen. Die Zehen fallen zwar nicht mehr ab, aber nach 1 Stunde geht es eigentlich gar nicht mehr (genügend Luft für die Wirkung der Heatpax ist vorhanden).

Das Upgrade auf die Arctic werde ich wohl auslassen, da ich in den Schuhen schwitze und die Zehenbox sssau kalt wird (tastbar, nicht dort wo die Cleats sind).

Wenn die Temperaturen nicht bald steigen, schaff ich mir die 45NRTH Wölvhammer an. Hat jemand mit denen mittlerweile Erfahrung sammeln können? Die Berichte klingen alle sehr positiv. [Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterschuhe-spd.731251/page-4 hier gibts dazu weiteres]


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Februar 2015)

Vince683 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Creeping Death, hast du mittlerweile die Möglichkeit gehabt die Jaztronaut Einlagen mit den NW Celsius Arctic Schuhen auszuprobieren?
> 
> ...



Interessant....Kälteempfinden ist wohl unterschiedlich...also für mich und 2 andere in meiner Gruppe sind die NW Celsius GTX Arctic das Beste, was sie bisher hatten...der Schuh ohne Arctic ist wirklich nicht vergleichbar, den fährt jemand anders den ich kenne und der taugt bis maximal 0° einigermassen!!!

Die eine Mitfahrerin ist sogar eine mit dem Raynaud Syndrom. Ich selber fahre mit meinem Schuh ca. 3 Stunden bei -4° und dann sind lediglich die Fussspitzen etwas eingefroren. Schwitzende Füsse habe ich auch aber deshalb trage ich auch eine vernünftige dicke Baumwollsocke...dadurch merkt man auch keine kalte Zehenbox von aussen! Hab zusätzlich unten eine Filzeinlage drin...perfekt für mich! Ich würde Dir also zum Arctic-Modell raten....der Celsius ist lt. NW von -10 bis +15°C empfohlen, der Celsius Artic von -35° bis 5°C, wobei das wohl eher Theorie ist.

p.s.: der Arctic ist übrigens momentan extrem günstig zu haben ±130€...hab für meinen noch 170€ bezahlt...zuschlagen!


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch immer (!) kalte Füße.
Dieses Jahr hab ich mir den Winterschuh von Rose geholt.
Aber: Die Cleats habe ich AUF den Ausschnitt geschraubt, der sonst rausgeschnitten wird.
Bisher bin ich die Shimano Winterschuhe gefahren, das ging selbst bei knapp unter 0° nur mit Schuhheizung.
Die Rose fahre ich mit einer 2. Sohle und normalen Socken bei Minusgraden locker 3-4h.
Neulich noch aufm Weihnachtsmarkt gewesen, da war ich ca. 6-7 Stunden draußen.
Top-Teile, sehr zufrieden.
Und absolut wasserdicht.

Das wirklich einzige was mich stört, sind die langen Klett-Verschlüsse, die beim schieben im tiefen Schnee nach oben gezogen werden und somit Schnee unter den Klett kommt.
Steht ab und nervt.
Nach der Schiebepassage Schnee wegpuhlen und es hält wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Februar 2015)

Also ich hatte mir neulich ja auch den Artic (btw Artic OHNE das c dazwischen > Arctic = gibt's nicht!!!) geholt, und bin doch recht zufrieden.
Ihr schreibt immer "ja ich friere ja so sehr nach x Stunden" - und bei wieviel Grad bitte? +10? -5? Ab wieviel friert ihr denn??? 

Ich war so 80 Minuten Fahrtzeit unterwegs (plus nochmal rund 30 Minuten im bikeshop rumgestanden) bei 0°C (plus Fahrtwind = gefühlte -5/-7°C) mit Schafswolleinlegesohlen (ohne Alu), ner guten Merinosocke (40%) und dem Schuh. Sonst nix. Und ich bin echt ne Frostbeule. Fazit: feuchte aber warme Füße. Wo der Schuh sich bei mir leicht kühl anfühlte war nur am rechten Schuh vorne rechts seitlich des kleinen Zehs so auf paar Zentimeter Länge. Hab dann einfach den Fuß bisschen weiter nach links noch im Schuh gedrückt und keine Probleme. 

Nachher geht's wohl wieder so 130 Minuten raus bei 0-3°C. Meine sind btw. Größe 39 bei 23cm Fußlänge und breitem Vorderfuß - passt mit dicksten Socken super, kann Zehen sogar mit der Einlegesohle noch etwas bewegen. Beim Röschen in schwarz 135€ in gelb 145€ zur Zeit.

Gut, ich Schaf hatte vergessen abends die Einlegesohlen raus zu nehmen und da sah man dann dass er echt dicht ist - Schuhe waren am nächsten Tag noch richtig feucht innen. Sohle raus, Sohlen nach 5 Minuten trocken, Schuh ausgestopft mit Zeitung und nahe Heizung, Zeitung 1x gewechselt, Schuh nach 4 Stunden trocken. Mäh, hätte ich mal vorher dran denken sollen, kommt nicht mehr vor.

Evt. war es einfach der Overkill was so alles am Fuß war? Ich meine mit Schuh, Wolleinlagen, Alu, dicken Socken und Wärmepak war ggf. zuviel des Guten? Denn die Standard-Sohlen in meinem Artic sind perforiert, da muss auf jeden Fall was gehen vonwegen Feuchtigkeit raus.

Also ich denke bis gefühlten -10°C wird der mir noch gut taugen (mit Überschuhen sogar evtl. noch das eine oder andere Grad mehr), dann werd ich eh keine x-stunden Touren mehr draußen rumgurken, außer für den kurzen Arbeitsweg, aber da kann es dann auch meinetwegen bis -10 / -15°c reell haben. Bei über 12°C werd ich wohl auch langsam mal wieder meine Sommerschuhe mit Überschühchen auspacken und bis 10°C die Einlegesohlen rausmachen und dünnere Merinos tragen.

Für mich hat sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall gelohnt, allerdings 210€ hätte ich auch niemals bezahlt, vor allem weil die angeblich ja so gut sauber gehen sollen, aber durch die leicht geriffelte Oberfläche bei den gelben (trag sie halt auch zum Pendeln) kannste das irgendwie vergessen.


----------



## Vince683 (8. Februar 2015)

Die oben von mir beschriebene Situation trifft auf Temperaturen von 0°C zu (Wind macht mMn letztlich nicht soviel aus, Rückenwind habe ich eh viel zu selten). Der Schuh ist angenehm bei 5°C mit den oben beschriebenen Maßnahmen zu tragen; nur mit Socken ab 9-10°C. Scheinbar bin ich da eine kleine Sissy, im Alltag oder auch beim Laufen bekomme ich auch schnell kalte Füße.

Bei Bike-Discount gibt es gerade den Wölvhammer für 228€, habe den erstmal geordert. Wenn der mich nicht warm hält, dann auch nicht der Artic =).


----------



## steezie (8. Februar 2015)

wer mit dem Wölvhammer kalte Füße bekommt, der sollte im Winter mit dem Biken aufhören Wärmer geht nicht. Allerdings muss man objektiver weise sagen, dass hier der Begriff Bikeschuh bzw, Stiefel nicht so ganz zutreffend ist. Das Teil ist eigentlich ein umfunktionierter Bergstiefel. Der Schaft ist sehr hoch und daher beim Fahren etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ansonsten kann ich die Teile nur wärmsten empfehlen.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2015)

Achja:
Bei 0 Grad sind mir die Rose zu warm da zieh ich die Shimano an.
Rose brauch ich nur unter 0 Grad.
Neulich bei ca. -10 war ich 3h unterwegs. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Februar 2015)

Konnte am Wochenende leider die Artic nicht weiter auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. War zu warm hier. Anfangs 9°C in der Sonne, später 5°C. Dazu der Fahrtwind. Das waren dann gefühlt maximal 0°C. Das Ganze 2 Stunden lang in leicht welligem Gelände mit 40er Gegenwind (fast ununterbrochen). Hab zwischendrin kühle Füße bekommen, aber die haben ja auch nix zu tun im Schuh. Schätze also dass ist ein bisschen Blutstau oder so. Also immer mal mit den Zehen gewackelt dann war wieder gut. Bin mit kühlen (aber nicht eiskalt oder unangenehmen) Füßen zu Hause rein. 

Ich denke, ohne die extra Schafwolleeinlegesohlen hätte ich selbstverständlich mehr Platz und Luft am / um den Fuß, und somit ggf. länger wärmere Füße. Aber da man nie weiß wie schnell das Thermometer unterwegs zur Zeit absinkt wollte ich die noch nicht rausmachen. Doofe Zwickmühle.

Schuhe aus > trocken, Socken aus > trocken, Einlegesohlen > trocken. Nur die Northwave eigenen Sohlen die noch unter meinen Schafwolle Dinger sind waren etwas feucht. Zeitung rein, ab an die Heizung. Eben noch neue Zeitung rein, fühlen sich subjektiv noch klamm an die NW Sohlen. Das ist bislang auch der einzige negativ Kritikpunkt > dauert ewig bis innen trocken. Heizung ist aber auch nur leicht an.

So wie der Wetterbericht ist, wird es hier die nächsten Wochen auch nicht unter 0°C werden, eher so zwischen 5-8°C einpendeln. Dann werden die wohl eher noch auf Wasserfestigkeit getestet als auf Wärme


----------



## TitusLE (9. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich denke, ohne die extra Schafwolleeinlegesohlen hätte ich selbstverständlich mehr Platz und Luft am / um den Fuß, und somit ggf. länger wärmere Füße. Aber da man nie weiß wie schnell das Thermometer unterwegs zur Zeit absinkt wollte ich die noch nicht rausmachen.


Das widerspricht sich aber jetzt etwas, oder? Wenn du die Sohlen rausmachst, hast du mehr Platz und ggfs. länger wärmere Füße. Du willst sie aber nicht rausmachen, damit du bei sinkender Temperatur keine kalten Füße bekommst!?


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Februar 2015)

Also, auch wenn es komisch klingt, das geht.

Wenn ich die Einlegesohlen raus mache, hab ich mehr Platz nach oben somit mehr Luft und EVENTUELL (noch nicht getestet) durch diesen Effekt dann länger die selbe Fußtemperatur. Wenn es denn gleichbleibend 5-9°C geblieben wären, was ich vorher nicht wissen konnte.

Wenn ich die Einlegesohlen drin lasse, hab ich GARANTIERT die Temperatur mit der ich losgefahren bin für eine bestimmte Zeit. Und falls die Temperatur plötzlich schnell abgesunken WÄRE, hätte ich die kuscheligen Einlagen schon mit drin gehabt, und hätte mich nicht ärgern müssen, wenn es dann von unten plötzlich kalt geworden wäre.

Es KANN dann aber durch die größere Enge zu mehr Blutstau und dann FRÜHER abkühlenden Füßen führen. Dem hab ich ja durch Zehenwackeln entgegen gewirkt...

Und darum ging es mir >
- bleibt es so? Dann bekomme ich durch die zu warme extra Einlegesohle maximal zu warme / schwitzige Füße oder sie kühlen eher ab durch Blutstau.
- wird es womöglich schnell bis zu 0°C kalt? Dann wäre es schlau die extra Sohle im Schuh zu haben und somit vorzubeugen.
Das konnte ich eben nicht abschätzen. Kann im Februar hier ganz fix gehen > Sonne weg + einsetzende Dunkelheit = binnen Minuten von 9°C auf unter 0.

Alle Unklarheiten beseitig? Hab mich ggf. zu vage ausgedrückt oben...


----------



## TitusLE (10. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Alle Unklarheiten beseitig?


Jawoll, alle Klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## Vince683 (17. Februar 2015)

Der Wölvhammer ist im Vergleich zum Celsius GTX wirklich warm gut wo .d


----------



## gecco1 (13. November 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Celsius Artic und den Celsius Artic 2 bzw Artic und Artic 2?
Das es neuere Modelle eine 2 am Ende haben weiss ich aber was wurde verändert,verbessert?

Des weiteren weiss ich nicht ob mir die Celsius GTX genügen oder ob ich besser die Artic Celsius GTX nehmen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

